# The Reomiser 2



## devdev

Can we get a thread going with some setups/coils that people are using on the Reomiser?

I want to soften the learning curve on the Reomiser, so would appreciate everyone's tips.

Let me kick off

Have made a 1.2 Ohm 28g jobbie, as used to win cloud chasing comp. Coil was low on the deck, and towards the edge of the cover. Tasted great on fruity vapes, not so great on dessert vapes. Throat hit was low, due to coil being low.

Today I made a 2mm 26g coil. Came out at 1.3 Ohms. Didn't vape that nicely. Wondered how a 'big bore' coil would do... Turns out not that well!



Next up was a 0.8mm 32g coil. Came out at 0.83 Ohms. Heats up in a second, vapes well but seems to give quite a few dry hits. Coil is low, as I don't get much from throat hit. Flavour is excellent though




What advice can anyone offer for dessert flavours, tobacco flavours etc.?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome thread! Just what we needed... My micro coil with 28g seems perfect for me... will make another one tomorrow or the next day and take pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I've been vaping Menthol Ice with 2 drops of coconut flavouring and I'm loving it more than life itself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

I have rewicked the 0,8mm coil. Instead of running cotton through the coil, I have pushed the coil down on to a cloud of cotton wool.

Chucking massive clouds of vapor all over the place now, but flavour has dropped off.

Interesting, cocount you say? That could be a winner!


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Interesting, cocount you say? That could be a winner!



I have been playing with adding drops of menthol concentrate to other juices and it's been working for me... and then I tried the coconut concentrate to a put Menthol Ice and it's awesome!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I've been vaping Menthol Ice with 2 drops of coconut flavouring and I'm loving it more than life itself!


Nothing, but nothing beats a juice that is perfect for one. It just engages all your senses and is better than the best red wine in the world. If it perfectly compliments that red wine, you are in heaven of course....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> I have rewicked the 0,8mm coil. Instead of running cotton through the coil, I have pushed the coil down on to a cloud of cotton wool.
> 
> Chucking massive clouds of vapor all over the place now, but flavour has dropped off.
> 
> Interesting, cocount you say? That could be a winner!


For me 26g just heats too slowly. On ceramic I find the 27 g perfect, but on cotton I prefer the 28g. For 32 g I like the triple twisted. Tobaccos and desserts do well for me around 0.8 ohms. It does tend to accentuate the sweeter tones if the coil is low on the deck. Thus, I prefer quite a high coil position, which also gives me the throat hit I seek. I use 1.5 mm ID for cotton and 1.6 mm for ceramic wick.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Nothing, but nothing beats a juice that is perfect for one. It just engages all your senses and is better than the best red wine in the world. If it perfectly compliments that red wine, you are in heaven of course....



And when it accompanied by a huge cloud of vapour as well it is most certainly heaven! Now that I think about it I never ever felt this way about stinkies!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> And when it accompanied by a huge cloud of vapour as well it is most certainly heaven! Now that I think about it I never ever felt this way about stinkies!


For sure, stinkies were a necessary evil, if one really enjoyed 3 in a day you were lucky or intoxicated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

I have experimented with lots of various resistance levels using both 26 and 28g. My best vape comes from 0.8 ohm para coil, positioned quite high and close to the posts. I love tobacco's and am a TH chaser. One thing I picked up from one of @Matthee 's previous posts (can't remember the wicking material used) was to have a wick tail positioned in the bowl of the cup. I do this with cotton and hardly get dry hits. I avoid covering up the drain hole as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## devdev

@vaalboy What do you mean by para coil?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> @vaalboy What do you mean by para coil?



He uses two pieces of wire and wraps them at the same time... so one coil with two leads on each side.


----------



## vaalboy

devdev said:


> @vaalboy What do you mean by para coil?



Two strands of kanthal wrapped at the same time.


----------



## johan

I won't answer that question - parallel connected coils


----------



## devdev

@johan LOL! Also saw potential to misbehave. Had to resist.

@vaalboy, so we are not talking about twisted dualwires, but just dual wires running along side each other?


----------



## TylerD

So I received my ribbon Kanthal last night. Quickly made a coil. Will do a better one when I have more time.
I really love this stuff.
This is 0.9 X 0.1 Ribbon Kanthal (equivalent to 27g) 
7 wraps on 1.5mm came to 0.8 Ohm.
Look at that coverage!
Heats up very quickly, flavor beast and nice TH.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Wow Tyler looks awesome! Where does one get ribbon kanthal? Let alone ribbon kanthal on a sunday night?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

I just like that huge surface area - should be able to vape up a storm


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Wow Tyler looks awesome! Where does one get ribbon kanthal? Let alone ribbon kanthal on a sunday night?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


My sister in-law came to visit from the states and I was lucky enough to get her to bring me some. 
With my wife's scrap booking supplies taking up all the weight, I could only get 2 measly rolls. Oi! I will however be buying some more in the future.


----------



## devdev

You should spell scrapbooking without the 's' I find it far more entertaining. Good idea though. Will start making a plan like that. Maybe a group buy?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> You should spell scrapbooking without the 's' I find it far more entertaining. Good idea though. Will start making a plan like that. Maybe a group buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


For sure. It is really worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> For sure. It is really worth it.


Please give us another report after some time of use please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Please give us another report after some time of use please.


No problem.


----------



## vaalboy

devdev said:


> @johan LOL! Also saw potential to misbehave. Had to resist.
> 
> @vaalboy, so we are not talking about twisted dualwires, but just dual wires running along side each other?



Side by side - that way you achieve a lot of coverage at low ohms. Heats up super quick too.

Here is a photo of a 26g 0.6ohm build that I posted in another thread:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

What I especially find attractive about @vaalboy 's "para-" and @TylerD's ribbon Kanthal, is the huge surface area without compromising resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dry burn the coil...





The wick ready to be seated down and around he post.




Squonk and hold... juice soaking into the wick...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

Easy peasy @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Nice ribbon build here - not on a Reomiser though

http://i.imgur.com/yFuvv8S.jpg


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Nice ribbon build here - not on a Reomiser though
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yFuvv8S.jpg



I think that guy got mixed up with watch springs and atty coils?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Something I would love to try if I could find ribbon kanthal somewhere


----------



## devdev

Ok I found a ribbon Kanthal supplier in SA.

Just spoke to them now. We need to buy a whole spool, which is 4kg. It costs R 952/k.

Anyone still interested? LOL!


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Ok I found a ribbon Kanthal supplier in SA.
> 
> Just spoke to them now. We need to buy a whole spool, which is 4kg. It costs R 952/k.
> 
> Anyone still interested? LOL!


Could be feasible if we could every single active member on the forum to put in a group order. 

No other suppliers?


----------



## devdev

Not locally.

Who is going to ever use more than 20 meters?


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Not locally.
> 
> Who is going to ever use more than 20 meters?


Eish, not good.

If only the local vape vendors would stock some ribbon kanthal..


----------



## TylerD

BhavZ said:


> Something I would love to try if I could find ribbon kanthal somewhere



I will report back @BhavZ ! Thanks for the vid!


----------



## devdev

Only R3600 for 6750m of Ribbon Kanthal.

That's probably a little more than the community could use


----------



## BhavZ

TylerD said:


> I will report back @BhavZ ! Thanks for the vid!


Looking forward to your review


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Only R3600 for 6750m of Ribbon Kanthal.
> 
> That's probably a little more than the community could use


Yeah, a just a tab bit more.


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Not locally.
> 
> Who is going to ever use more than 20 meters?



I can name a few, but out of pure decency I will control myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Hmmmm, I could build a coil that stretched across from M1 woodmead on ramp to Marlborough offramp.

If I used a few sheep for wool for the wick and about 25 litres of VG, I could make a vapour cloud that would cover me driving past the flipping speed camera the pigs use there.

The resistance on that build would probably require direct connection to a power line.

I am thinking none of this is feasible.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vaalboy

devdev said:


> Only R3600 for 6750m of Ribbon Kanthal.
> 
> That's probably a little more than the community could use



Surely they must have some offcuts?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Hmmmm, I could build a coil that stretched across from M1 woodmead on ramp to Marlborough offramp.
> 
> If I used a few sheep for wool for the wick and about 25 litres of VG, I could make a vapour cloud that would cover me driving past the flipping speed camera the pigs use there.
> 
> The resistance on that build would probably require direct connection to a power line.
> 
> I am thinking none of this is feasible.



We would need a few batteries or we could just break into the national grid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is a link the ultimate twisted ribbon coil for the RM2. I actually ordered the 2 sizes of ribbon from ebay, but it never got delivered and were repaid. Not for the faint hearted.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...92-alexander-mundys-magic-twisted-ribbon.html


----------



## devdev

(No words)


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> (No words)


Is that a coil or barbed wire? wouldnt your wick be ripped to shreds when wicking that thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Im picturing that being dragged across your lungs and it killing you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Many brave Reonauts use that coil. Apparently the flavour off that is unmatched.


----------



## devdev

Just tried the @vaalboy approved para coil. 2 strands 32 gauge, 1.2 inner diam. Came out at .93.

Placed coil just above deck, on edge of hood. Wrapped wicks around the coil legs a bit, and a little around the posts. Left squonk hole open.

Chucks out clouds of vapor but flavour seems a little muted compared to single strand. Decent throat hit, from warm vapour.

Am beginning to realise when I am over squonking. There is an art to it


----------



## RIEFY

simple 5 wrap of 30g twisted kanthal metering in at .8ohms. works a charm. been running this for a few days. vapor, throathit and flavor is awesome





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Amazing. Looks so simple CVS!


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> simple 5 wrap of 30g twisted kanthal metering in at .8ohms. works a charm. been running this for a few days. vapor, throathit and flavor is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Presume you wrapped that on a mandrel of sorts and not just by hand around the wick? If so, ID? Any difference from a micro coil in performance?


----------



## RIEFY

id is around 1.6mm its my mini screw driver. vapor production is about the same throat hit is somewhat more. flavor to me is the same.I can go 2 days without changing cotton maybe even 3. with micro coil I change everyday 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vaalboy

Thanks Sharief, going to give that a try straight away. Only have 28 kanthal, but will go 6 wraps and see.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> id is around 1.6mm its my mini screw driver. vapor production is about the same throat hit is somewhat more. flavor to me is the same.I can go 2 days without changing cotton maybe even 3. with micro coil I change everyday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ah, I like all that - will try when back in SA. Suppose one could twist 28 g for that as well, with wraps maybe a bit closer to each other and more wraps (depending on target resistance)?


----------



## vaalboy

Ok, mine is 28g, 7 wraps, ID 1.6mm came out at 0.85ohms - bit of a rushed job so not too neat.

Less TH than the para coil, but definitely more vapor production. Will see how long the cotton lasts and report back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Ah, I like all that - will try when back in SA. Suppose one could twist 28 g for that as well, with wraps maybe a bit closer to each other and more wraps (depending on target resistance)?


im sure you can yes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

vaalboy said:


> Ok, mine is 28g, 7 wraps, ID 1.6mm came out at 0.85ohms - bit of a rushed job so not too neat.
> 
> Less TH than the para coil, but definitely more vapor production. Will see how long the cotton lasts and report back
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491


that was quick @vaalboy.

looking forward to your review after a days use

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

one thing I dislike about this coil is that I need to sqounk more often then with a .8ohm micro coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

just wrapped this twisted flat ribbon coil. 1st impressions are excellent so far. will report back tomorrow after a full days uasage





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

That looks good. You will have to tell us what is the wire's specs and where you got it from please? And how you twisted it?


----------



## RIEFY

I hand twisted with 2 screwdrivers one on each end. wrapped around 1.6mm mandrel ohms is .85.
got it off one of the forum members who bought it off ebay. waiting on the sellers ebay account details. here arw the specs





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Thx, do let us know the ebay details please. Eagerly awaiting your follow up report.


----------



## RIEFY

so far I have noticed increase in all aspects such as vapor th and flavor. could just be new coil. will report back tomorrow evening

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

so this coil outperforms any coil ive used before. flavor throathit and clouds are just so much better with this twisted flat ribbon coil. did another one today because I got my hands on some bobas bounty thanks to sunram. here are some pics








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

For sure beautiful coil - why don't any local supplier stock ribbon Kanthal?


----------



## RIEFY

I will look into getting some ribbon soon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

That would be very kind of you @Cape vaping supplies !


----------



## Andre

Thanks for the follow up, @Cape vaping supplies. Do you have the ebay link yet?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Messing around with some twisted (badly!) 30g wire for about 1ohm. Then decided to wick it with some FIRE.....






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

What in the actual hell did you do @Vapey McJuicy ? That looks like it would kill you from throat hit lol


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

devdev said:


> What in the actual hell did you do @Vapey McJuicy ? That looks like it would kill you from throat hit lol



Hiehiehie, that throat hit was hectic man, and my juice tasted PLENTY of burned!!!

Just some photo magic there @devdev  I thought it looked kinda cool. Here is the actual pic, with cotton wick this time, lol






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so this coil outperforms any coil ive used before. flavor throathit and clouds are just so much better with this twisted flat ribbon coil. did another one today because I got my hands on some bobas bounty thanks to sunram. here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




mmm..... @Cape vaping supplies - that second picture of the juiced up wick looks so delicious.... !!


----------



## RIEFY

this bobas is awesome its a toned down version of elkamino

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Messing around with some twisted (badly!) 30g wire for about 1ohm. Then decided to wick it with some FIRE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Beautiful photo. Looks like you could have a braai on your Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hurry to remake a microcoil after the silica debacle I used a smaller drill bit but I think it's too small and my vape isn't as good as it was... to back to my little screwdriver size... standby..

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

7 minutes of standing by....should not take this long, but then coil building has a habit of bringing on down to earth sometimes.
EDIT: Maybe it is in the Reomizer thread in Reoville where it should be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

http://www.ebay.com/sch/kingorchid/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

@Matthee there you go 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK 1,02 Ohms which is the lowest one I have made so far... 6 turns (or coils).. the throat hit seem stronger but the flavour is less? My best result for me so far was my first coil that was 7 turns and slightly more cotton. This one is still way better than the last one I made but there is room for improvement here... Suggestions? More turns? If I'm not mistaken my first coil I made was 1,6 Ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> 7 minutes of standing by....should not take this long, but then coil building has a habit of bringing on down to earth sometimes.
> EDIT: Maybe it is in the Reomizer thread in Reoville where it should be?



Less pressure here please... in addition to everything that was done the eyesight it not that great (thanks heavens for the lighted magnifying glass thingy) and I had to study my original one which was now a little brittle...


----------



## Rob Fisher

The vape is improving as time goes on but is not up to the level of my first one for sure.


----------



## johan

By looking at the flavours you prefer I suggest you ad more turns. I assume you will find a sweet spot between 1.2 and 1.5 Ohms Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> By looking at the flavours you prefer I suggest you ad more turns. I assume you will find a sweet spot between 1.2 and 1.5 Ohms Rob



Thanks Johan!


----------



## BhavZ

I aint a reo expert (don't own one yet sadly) but try to bring the coil more to the center of the posts, could just be my OCD but that looks a bit too close to the right (negative??) post and can cause issues when repositioning the coil. 

Just my 2c


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> I aint a reo expert (don't own one yet sadly) but try to bring the coil more to the center of the posts, could just be my OCD but that looks a bit too close to the right (negative??) post and can cause issues when repositioning the coil.



Thanks @BhavZ! My theory behind that was to leave the hole clear for the fluid to flow... but now you mention it my first coil was dead centre! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Matthee there you go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thank you.


----------



## Andre

Yip, I agree with @BhavZ, the left hand side or the coil should be on the edge of the juice hole or there abouts. A very neat coil if I may say so. Maybe less cotton on the left tail - let it just rest on the middle of the deck or tucked in behind the left post, whichever position works best for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I rebuilt my coil again... this time I used 8 turns to make the coil but it only came out at 1,15 Ohms... I wonder how I got 1,4 Ohms the other day with the same build? I also made a better wick and the coil was central... let's take a vape... much better than the last one but still not in the zone... I'll try again in the morning and try 9 or 10 turns...


----------



## Gizmo

Looks pretty spot on to me Rob

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Looks pretty spot on to me Rob



The flavour is a lot better than the last one but not in the zone yet... maybe I was just lucky with my first coil... will give it another go... plus I'll have another dripper to play with tomorrow!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I rebuilt my coil again... this time I used 8 turns to make the coil but it only came out at 1,15 Ohms... I wonder how I got 1,4 Ohms the other day with the same build? I also made a better wick and the coil was central... let's take a vape... much better than the last one but still not in the zone... I'll try again in the morning and try 9 or 10 turns...
> 
> View attachment 3617
> View attachment 3618


Remember the leg length has an effect on the resistance as well.

If wanna PM me your email address I can try and send you a free app that helps with all the calculations you need from ID, to gauge to leg length which would give you a more accurate reading on your ohms when building.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Remember the leg length has an effect on the resistance as well.



Then THAT's IT! Good one @BhavZ! My first coil hardly had any legs!

Will PM you now! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rob just popped you an email, if you have any issues just shoot me a post


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Rob just popped you an email, if you have any issues just shoot me a post



The program is awesome! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Rob

I also dont have the Reomiser but i believe the coil position behaves similarly to the IGO-L

For the iGO-L, the maximum flavour is reached if the coil is as close to the edge of the cup as possible and directly in line with the airhole when the cap is put on.

For more throat hit, you move it higher and to the center. Moving it higher only - preserves some flavour. Moving it higher and more to the center maximises throat hit.

I am sure other Reonauts will be able to confirm this

So basically, there are two variables here regarding coil position. 1) how close to the edge or centre i.e. Horizontal movement and 2) how high i.e. Vertical movement. If you play with those two variables you should find something that works.

Just remember where exactly the airhole is on the Reomiser when youve screwed the cap down. The coil needs to be close to the airhole. @Matthee gave me good advice on the iGOL. He said start with the coil as close to the edge and in line with the airhole. At max flavour. Then adjust the coil up or down to adjust throat hit. My setup is higher up. Working well for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Hi Ho... will play today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

10 Wraps... 1,24 Ohms so much better! Coil more centre, legs shorter. Thanks for all the help guys... I'm starting to get this..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob closer to the edge will give you more flavor something like this






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Rob closer to the edge will give you more flavor something like this



Thanks CVS... will try that with my next build! Appreciate the advice!


----------



## eviltoy

I think its about time I join Reoville just waiting for one to become available.


----------



## RIEFY

I tried my hand at another wrap. 28g twisted with some ribbon. I think im liking this one more












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

great photos CVS!


----------



## Rob Fisher

They look awesome CVS! How is the vape on them?


----------



## RIEFY

the vape on this one is just as good. very good flavort th and vapor production....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the vape on this one is just as good. very good flavort th and vapor production....



I need one! 

Where did you get the ribbon wire? Did you wind the ribbon around 18g wire?


----------



## RIEFY

yes I did I posted a link to the ebay shop I got the ribbon from

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some special thanks to @Silver who saved me tonight... I have been going mad trying to recreate the flavour and cloud I got with the first coil I made for the Reomiser! I have been through a 4km's of kanthal today trying to get back my flavour! So step by step he checked issues with me... then he asked where my airflow hole was in relation to my coil.... Mmmm I dunno.... it should be right by the coil he says... OK let's check it and move it... stand by....

We are back in cloud and flavour heaven my peeps! Thanks Hi Ho you rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Glad you find nirvana again Rob.

PS. how can I put it polite ..... we are not peeps anymore, but proper ducks please

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> PS. how can I put it polite ..... we are not peeps anymore, but proper ducks please



You are not by any chance mentioning poultry in another thread other than the one assigned are you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> You are not by any chance mentioning poultry in another thread other than the one assigned are you?



Sharp - that's why I said *proper* ducks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Rob, glad it worked for you and you are back in vaping pleasureland with the REO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that was quick @vaalboy.
> 
> looking forward to your review after a days use
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Vaped using the spread out double twisted coil for two days. On the upside, vapor production and flavour was great and the cotton did last 2 days. On the downside, TH was poor and using 28g kanthal, the coil took a little too long to heat up. This coil did prompt me to build a normal micro coil but space out the wraps. Wrapped a 1 ohm using 26g kanthal and must say that IMHO spacing out the coil results in significantly more vapor than a tightly compacted micro coil. This coil seems to hit my sweet spot so will use it for a few days and see. I am hoping that cotton durability will be as good as with the previous coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Very interesting @vaalboy 

How is the spaced out micro coil versus the compacted micro-coil on the throat hit?


----------



## vaalboy

I have the coil positioned pretty high and close to the posts and the TH is acceptable, however have had more dry hits than usual. 

I unfortunately dont have the experience to explain the difference in vape characteristics between a tightly wound vs a spaced coil but am starting to think the result is very subjective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

0.4 x 0.1 Ribbon Kanthal double twisted. 7 Wraps.
1.5mm ID Came out to 1.14 ohm
Love it. My new All day coils.
Awesome vapour, flavour and TH.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Looks super !

I need to try that on the IGOL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Looks super !
> 
> I need to try that on the IGOL...


Just say @Silver . I will give you a twisted wire. You just need to wrap it into a coil you like. Let me know.


----------



## vaalboy

Yikes, now I'm jealous. That looks sweet @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Awesome - ideal coil for the fruit- & desert juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @TylerD 
Never thought I would get this excited about a twisted wire. 
LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Thanks @TylerD
> Never thought I would get this excited about a twisted wire.
> LOL



hahahaha - you are not the only one!!


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so I have been thinking of drilling the reomiser out a little bit. The standard size is 1.2mm according to Rob. Anyone drilled their reomisers a bit bigger? If so, what size and how does this effect the flavor?


----------



## devdev

I went to 1.6mm on mine Tyler. You are welcome to give it a try next time we meet. We can even swap drip tips and reomiser hoods

Draw is very airy if hole is towards you, and a little less so if hole is away from you.

I think 1.5mm would have been better, but you can always raise the coil a little to increase throat hit so I am happy. In future will do 1.5 and not 1.6!

Can't comment on flavour in terms of it increasing or decreasing, but I find I get great taste out of my Reomiser.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

I wonder why the REO maker chose 1.2mm for the stock hole?
As opposed to say 1.5mm for example?


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> I went to 1.6mm on mine Tyler. You are welcome to give it a try next time we meet. We can even swap drip tips and reomiser hoods
> 
> Draw is very airy if hole is towards you, and a little less so if hole is away from you.
> 
> I think 1.5mm would have been better, but you can always raise the coil a little to increase throat hit so I am happy. In future will do 1.5 and not 1.6!
> 
> Can't comment on flavour in terms of it increasing or decreasing, but I find I get great taste out of my Reomiser.


Thanks Dev. I might just do one of them with a 1.5mm hole and see how it works. Will see what size drill bits I can get. Would be awesome to go up with 0.1 at a time.


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> I wonder why the REO maker chose 1.2mm for the stock hole?
> As opposed to say 1.5mm for example?


I think it just makes sense to make it smaller rather than bigger. You can always drill it, but plugging it starts to get messy. Sure it is more involved than that, but that's what I would have done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

I have 0.8, 1, 1.2, 1.5 & 1.6 drill bits. Don't know if you will find 1.3 or 1.4 easily.

I wouldn't rush into making it bigger just yet Tyler. Rather try someone elses when you get a chance and then see what you think of it


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> I have 0.8, 1, 1.2, 1.5 & 1.6 drill bits. Don't know if you will find 1.3 or 1.4 easily.
> 
> I wouldn't rush into making it bigger just yet Tyler. Rather try someone elses when you get a chance and then see what you think of it


Cool stuff. Will try yours then. Thanks @devdev .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

In steps of 0.1mm locally available here: http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/pcb-p...hing-forming-drilling/pcb-drill-bits/?sra=p??

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I have been thinking of drilling the reomiser out a little bit. The standard size is 1.2mm according to Rob. Anyone drilled their reomisers a bit bigger? If so, what size and how does this effect the flavor?


Many Reonauts make the air hole bigger. I think most of those go to 1.5 mm. Very easy to do by hand apparently. You could just use one of those pointed files if you want to go gradually. Agree, if you go too big you are in trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> In steps of 0.1mm locally available here: http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/pcb-p...hing-forming-drilling/pcb-drill-bits/?sra=p??


Thanks @johan . Will check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Many Reonauts make the air hole bigger. I think most of those go to 1.5 mm. Very easy to do by hand apparently. You could just use one of those pointed files if you want to go gradually. Agree, if you go too big you are in trouble.


I think the pointed file may be the answer seeing that the cap is brass. Thanks @Matthee !


----------



## devdev

Yes @natthee is correct, the brass of the Reomiser is very soft, and it can be done by hand and a little extra torque from a pair of pliers gripping the drillbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I wonder why the REO maker chose 1.2mm for the stock hole?
> As opposed to say 1.5mm for example?


As @TylerD said and maybe also to cater for higher resistance coils.


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Draw is very airy if hole is towards you, and a little less so if hole is away from you.


Hole should always face away from you to some extend - otherwise you get gurgling and sometimes a bit of leaking through the air hole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Please give us another report after some time of use please.


Okay, so I don't think the plain wrapping of the 0.9x0.1 ribbon is all that great. The 1.5mm is a bit small. It is as if the kanthal doesn't give a lot of juice flow into the coil. The cotton burns quite quickly.
I will try with ecowool and will also twist the wire a bit just to get some juice and air onto the cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

Still haven't rebuilt mine  . Scared i won't get as good results as the coil i have which was a @Cape vaping supplies build


----------



## steve

ok I took the plunge . 28g 2mm ida . 7 wraps . Came out at 1.4 ohm but I was aiming a bit lower . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> ok I took the plunge . 28g 2mm ida . 7 wraps . Came out at 1.4 ohm but I was aiming a bit lower .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That coil looks perfect to me. First time I have seen anyone going in from the back of the right hand side post hole, but it looks almost as if it could be easier the way that post hole is positioned. Just make sure that post is not loose, cause the post hole should be more to the front. It can be tightened by turning the post clockwise, but I know some of them are weirdly positioned.


----------



## Silver

Congrats on your first REO coil @steve !
How did it vape?


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> That coil looks perfect to me. First time I have seen anyone going in from the back of the right hand side post hole, but it looks almost as if it could be easier the way that post hole is positioned. Just make sure that post is not loose, cause the post hole should be more to the front. It can be tightened by turning the post clockwise, but I know some of them are weirdly positioned.


Thanks Matthee for the info , i didnt even realise id gone through the wrong post hole, it just seemed the natural way to do it, Checked both posts and they are tightly in place although it was difficult to navigate the wire through the holes. do you normally do the left hand hole first ? i did right and it seemed fiddly ?? 

@Silver thanks mate it vapes like a beast but i will try and go a bit lower resistance next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Thanks Matthee for the info , i didnt even realise id gone through the wrong post hole, it just seemed the natural way to do it, Checked both posts and they are tightly in place although it was difficult to navigate the wire through the holes. do you normally do the left hand hole first ? i did right and it seemed fiddly ??
> 
> @Silver thanks mate it vapes like a beast but i will try and go a bit lower resistance next time


I stick the tail through the left hole (normally leave a longer tail than the right tail), then right tail through the right hole, then position the coil (with the mandrel still inside), then tighten almost fully, make sure coil is positioned correctly, then fully tighten.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> I stick the tail through the left hole (normally leave a longer tail than the right tail), then right tail through the right hole, then position the coil (with the mandrel still inside), then tighten almost fully, make sure coil is positioned correctly, then fully tighten.


Thank you , very useful to know, ill go that route with my next one


----------



## RIEFY

steve said:


> ok I took the plunge . 28g 2mm ida . 7 wraps . Came out at 1.4 ohm but I was aiming a bit lower .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Im proud of you son!!! a year ago you would insist on driving 25km to me so you can have me wrap your coils and now you are a master! well done!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve

Lol its all true. Cheers pal ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@vaalboy here is your parallel coil by Rip! Now we know why you like it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Lol ditto we watched this at the same time robbie

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

this is awesome 28g wrapped with ribbon. flavor is totally different to a normal micro. plumes are great and th is good.

I love the coverage of this Coil its .8ohms with 11 wraps





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera has a 1,02 Ohm coil on her... and she is vaping like a Queen!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera has a 1,02 Ohm coil on her... and she is vaping like a Queen!


Are one supposed to go that low on a Woodvil?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Are one supposed to go that low on a Woodvil?



I don't know... she is vaping like a demon! The vape is perfect! Should I make another coil with more wraps?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know... she is vaping like a demon! The vape is perfect! Should I make another coil with more wraps?


I do not remember either, but do know you cannot go too low. Maybe ask the question in the Reo Lounge on ECF. And let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I do not remember either, but do know you cannot go too low. Maybe ask the question in the Reo Lounge on ECF. And let us know.



On my way!


----------



## Rob Fisher

One thing I have finally learnt today is to change wicks at least once every two days and it's probably better to start the day with a new wick and new battery!

How often does everyone else change their cotton wicks?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I do not remember either, but do know you cannot go too low. Maybe ask the question in the Reo Lounge on ECF. And let us know.



I got answers... the consensus is it's fine and one of the guys does 0,8 Ohm but anything above 1 Ohm should be ok on the Woodvil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> One thing I have finally learnt today is to change wicks at least once every two days and it's probably better to start the day with a new wick and new battery!
> 
> How often does everyone else change their cotton wicks?



On any RTA I use, I change cotton wicks with each refill and on RDA's every second day or whenever I use another flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

I changes cotton and dry burn coil every day but it does hold up for around two days easily if required.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Not exactly a reo expert here but on all my custom builds I change cotton every 5-6mls

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> On any RTA I use, I change cotton wicks with each refill and on RDA's every second day or whenever I use another flavour.



That's my plan from now on.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick change of wicks in the 2 REO's took a little longer than expected... Kiera was quick and she was operational sharp shoot... Erica took a little while longer because the wick was a bit thick and when I tried to pull it out the coil broke... no sweat let's make a new coil for the cyclone...

OK the Cyclone uses a very tiny allen key instead of a screw driver for the screws on the posts... right where did I hide my little allen key? I put it in a safe place... it's still in the safe place... I just can't find the safe place! 

So the RM2 is back on Erica... but both REO's fully operational...

I think I need to repack all my Vape stuff today and find that little allen key!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to repack all my Vape stuff today and find that little allen key!



OK the Allen Key's safe hiding place is still safe because I have turned the vape drawers inside out and it's still safely hidden!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found it! It was safely hidden on the little drawer of the vape stand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

Have any of our reonauts built a dual coil for their Reomizer yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Have any of our reonauts built a dual coil for their Reomizer yet?



Not yet... I haven't even done a Markus Parallel coil yet!


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Have any of our reonauts built a dual coil for their Reomizer yet?


RM2 not really designed for dual coils, but have seen it done over on ECF.


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> RM2 not really designed for dual coils, but have seen it done over on ECF.



Yes, I read through a few posts. I just don't like the idea of two coils ontop of each other but think I will try positioning the second coil on the opposite side and see how it goes.


----------



## RIEFY

if you position on opposite side you need another airhole that side

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if you position on opposite side you need another airhole that side
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Good point. Oh well, back to the experimentation drawing board.

@Matthee are you still using the twisted coil? If so what gauge kanthal?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if you position on opposite side you need another airhole that side



It's what I was thinking, you'll end up sacrificing single coil vapibility. It there a way to seal the RM2 permanently from the inside? Drill an extra hole, try dual coils for a week, if you like it, good, if not, can you seal it with some kind of super putty?


----------



## johan

What about 2 vertical coils (micro/nano) in series @vaalboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Good point. Oh well, back to the experimentation drawing board.
> 
> @Matthee are you still using the twisted coil? If so what gauge kanthal?


All my coils at the moment are single, with 27 g Kanthal. Have not really had time to experiment and also have ceramic wicks in there, which last for ages. Did get some ribbon, but have not tried yet. 
Are your para coils not in effect dual coils?


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> It's what I was thinking, you'll end up sacrificing single coil vapibility. It there a way to seal the RM2 permanently from the inside? Drill an extra hole, try dual coils for a week, if you like it, good, if not, can you seal it with some kind of super putty?


People who made the air holes too large, have not been able to effectively seal such holes or make them smaller without spoiling the looks and effectiveness of the system. You could buy this atty and use the cap for experimentation: http://www.empiremods.com/product_p/trireb.htm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> People who made the air holes too large, have not been able to effectively seal such holes or make them smaller without spoiling the looks and effectiveness of the system. You could buy this atty and use the cap for experimentation: http://www.empiremods.com/product_p/trireb.htm




Excellent! Get some good quality drip tips as well to offset shipping costs. That is great, thanks.


----------



## vaalboy

So was feeling a little bored and decided to build this little cooker. It glows bright in seconds:

0.96 ohm 32 Twisted kanthal - 1.3mm ID - pop, crackle and snap! (edited ohms)


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> So was feeling a little bored and decided to build this little cooker. It glows bright in seconds:
> 
> 0.8ohm 32 Twisted kanthal - 1.3mm ID - pop, crackle and snap!



Looks more like milliseconds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> Looks more like milliseconds!



Its actually not too bad - think I'm going to enjoy this coil.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Its actually not too bad - think I'm going to enjoy this coil.


The faster the better, not?


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome coil vaalboy. My parallel coil seems a tad sub standard suddenly lol


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

enuff messing around back to rm2 10wraps 28g 1.4ohm pleasant vape






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> So was feeling a little bored and decided to build this little cooker. It glows bright in seconds:
> 
> 0.96 ohm 32 Twisted kanthal - 1.3mm ID - pop, crackle and snap! (edited ohms)




Lovely video @vaalboy - I notice it is not aligned "normally" it points toward the airhole. How does that change the vape?


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> enuff messing around back to rm2 10wraps 28g 1.4ohm pleasant vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Wow @Cape vaping supplies - that is a perfect looking coil. Thanks. 
Could be a textbook coil for the RM2 with the little blobs of cotton sticking out on either side and the juice hole clear...


----------



## andro

Can be used cotton and silica wick for the reomiser or only cotton?


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Can be used cotton and silica wick for the reomiser or only cotton?


Anything you can use in other atomizers. Most prefer cotton, I prefer silica, ekowool, ceramic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Lovely video @vaalboy - I notice it is not aligned "normally" it points toward the airhole. How does that change the vape?



Not quite sure what you mean by "points toward the airhole". When I replace the RM cap the coil sits right behind the airhole.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "points toward the airhole". When I replace the RM cap the coil sits right behind the airhole.


I think @Silver thought the open side of the coil points towards the air hole. If one looks quickly it can seem that way, but it is a normal position in fact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "points toward the airhole". When I replace the RM cap the coil sits right behind the airhole.



Sorry, my mistake. Gosh, my eyesight must be going. Because the coil was quite short (i.e. not many wraps) it looked like it was rotated 90 degrees and pointing up/down instead of the usual left/right. LOL - I see now after looking more carefully. Apologies


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Gosh, my eyesight must be going. Because the coil was quite short (i.e. not many wraps) it looked like it was rotated 90 degrees and pointing up/down instead of the usual left/right. LOL - I see now after looking more carefully. Apologies



No probs at all. I did straighten it up a bit before wicking so the coil is almost parallel to the posts. I am finding that this coil gives significantly more flavour while maintaining my desired TH the paracoil gives me, however the experimentation with ID continues as the small diameter is a mission to wick and I have to sqonk more often.


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks to @vaalboy. I tried the para in my rm2 and this thing vapes awesome with a 1ohm para. not the greatest looking coil had a mishap coil deformed a bit but was too lazy to wrewrap. will make a neater one tonight








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks to @vaalboy. I tried the para in my rm2 and this thing vapes awesome with a 1ohm para. not the greatest looking coil had a mishap coil deformed a bit but was too lazy to wrewrap. will make a neater one tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Damn, the evidence mounts....will have to try. What gauge did you use?


----------



## RIEFY

this was wrapped witg 30g 8wraps

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Damn, the evidence mounts....will have to try. What gauge did you use?


very easy to wrap too

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The parallel coil is a beast, I built one last night for the kayfun, and man... what a flavour machine that coil is now. I had one about a 2 weeks ago that was around 1.2ohm but it seemed to take ages to heat up, so last night I decided to go down low. And it's running at .47ohm. Absolutely love this one.


----------



## RIEFY

Rebuilt para coil with 28g 10wraps .85 ohms even better then the 1ohm.
plus made the coil a little pretier then the 1st para coil








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Rebuilt para coil with 28g 10wraps .85 ohms even better then the 1ohm.
> plus made the coil a little pretier then the 1st para coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Great coiling, Coil Master standard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

After about 40 days of really enjoying the ceramic wicks (they last that long), had to start re-coiling and re-wicking. Tried silica and ekowool, but found on the Reomizers they just did not cut it, too many dry hits. So back on cotton for the Reomizers and much better. The dual coil Cyclone with AFC is on ekowool and it works perfectly. Extremely impressed with the AFC on the Cyclone - really useful to be able to adjust the airflow according to the ebb and flow of how you like your vape throughout the day. The modded Igo-F with it little juice well also perfect with ekowool.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> After about 40 days of really enjoying the ceramic wicks (they last that long), had to start re-coiling and re-wicking. Tried silica and ekowool, but found on the Reomizers they just did not cut it, too many dry hits. So back on cotton for the Reomizers and much better. The dual coil Cyclone with AFC is on ekowool and it works perfectly. Extremely impressed with the AFC on the Cyclone - really useful to be able to adjust the airflow according to the ebb and flow of how you like your vape throughout the day. The modded Igo-F with it little juice well also perfect with ekowool.


Thats really impressive 40days on same coil and wick! could you still go any longer or is it just the itch to build a new coil?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thats really impressive 40days on same coil and wick! could you still go any longer or is it just the itch to build a new coil?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No, in one case the coil packed up, but in all cases the wick, when touched, just came apart at the coil. But good to go for at least 30 days, irrespective of the resistance and juice. Just dry burn (with the wick) every second or so day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

its official I prefe my trident over the rm2. seems I prefer a bigger chamber. here is my latest build 7 wrap normal coil with space between coils metering at 1ohm. this is a simple yet effective coil





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its official I prefe my trident over the rm2. seems I prefer a bigger chamber. here is my latest build 7 wrap normal coil with space between coils metering at 1ohm. this is a simple yet effective coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I see more and more people on ECF move back to spaced coils (or as they call it ugly coils). I personally prefer a smaller chamber.


----------



## RIEFY

and I also realised I prefer 1.2ohms more then anything lower. did a 8wrap and we are spot on 1.2. had to neaten up the previous coils I like nice looking coils lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> I see more and more people on ECF move back to spaced coils (or as they call it ugly coils). I personally prefer a smaller chamber.


I think majority loves smaller chamber. I find the flavor is too intense in the smaller chambers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

after today I decided to go back to my standard rm2. Had a couple of issues today where people over squonked the trident at the meet and there was juice all over. for some reason AVE gorilla juice taste BETTER on the rm2 then trident. so back to basics 13wraps 26g around blunt needle .88ohms. vapes like a boss!!!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> after today I decided to go back to my standard rm2. Had a couple of issues today where people over squonked the trident at the meet and there was juice all over. for some reason AVE gorilla juice taste BETTER on the rm2 then trident. so back to basics 13wraps 26g around blunt needle .88ohms. vapes like a boss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



That is one helluva nice looking coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> after today I decided to go back to my standard rm2. Had a couple of issues today where people over squonked the trident at the meet and there was juice all over. for some reason AVE gorilla juice taste BETTER on the rm2 then trident. so back to basics 13wraps 26g around blunt needle .88ohms. vapes like a boss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Glad we didn't have to compete against you in the coil comp bru. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

thanks guys....Gaza I dont think I stand a chance against you lol. that was beautiful coils you built yesterday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Lovely rm2 coil @Cape vaping supplies 
Going to try that when i get back to jhb
Was great to see you yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Lovely rm2 coil @Cape vaping supplies
> Going to try that when i get back to jhb
> Was great to see you yesterday!


likewise sir

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

Hey Guys

So 1st of I feel honoured to be posting my coil and wick setup here for the 1st time.

Just got the Reo and straight after shining her up, I built her a new shiney coil. 

28G kanthal
1.5mm ID
10 wraps
1.25 Ohm






From the side..





Heating up..









Wicked with some organic cotton.





And fire in the hole! !!





The VTF is unlike anything I have ever experienced, and I have concluded that I might need to drop to 6mg as im on a semi-silver since about 6pm. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

.... and you had plenty DOUBTS before you pulled the trigger @PeterHarris ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Really awesome coils PeterHarris beautiful build

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

That looks awesome @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

I usually vape 18mg , my head was spinning and I was more nauseous then a pregnant chic !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

Very nice @PeterHarris, I did a quick coil after getting home earlier, I have this simple coil running at a +- 50 degree angle with the low end right over the juice hole. Very short cotton tail. Vapes good.


----------



## shabbar

Quick question , the o ring seats underneath the reomizer correct ?

And there was a pic of the positioning of the air hole ?


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> Quick question , the o ring seats underneath the reomizer correct ?
> 
> And there was a pic of the positioning of the air hole ?




I haven't seen a need for the bottom o-ring.

The following is from this thread

_Step 1: Screw the atomizer on the REO without a drip tip. Look down thru the top. See the coil? ok, You need the coil to be pointing UP when In your normal firing / hitting position ( when you bring it up to your mouth). If its not, turn it so it is. If you cant align it without excessive force (or its too loose) use the oring that came with the RBA by unscrewing the base and placing it in the drip well to achieve this. If that oring is not thick enough, I use one from a grand bottle cap. I use an oring with all RBA's to prevent over tightening to get proper alignment.

Step 2: Now look at the cap. Is the airhole DIRECTLY in front of the coil or within a few degrees of it? If not, use another oring between the cap and the base to achieve this. I had to use 2 in this location._






??


----------



## shabbar

So where do they go ?


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> So where do they go ?


Yes, the o-ring sits in the catchcup underneath the RM2. Both to prevent leaking into the 510 connection and to help position the air hole correctly. Some Reonauts go without this o-ring. Some need a thicker one. Depends on how your RM2 screws on. Do not overtighten.
The cap of the RM2 is made to screw in to such a position that the air hole is situated opposite where the coil normally is. It is rarely necessary to have an o-ring there, if so, probably because the threading is damaged.
The air hole can be anywhere between 9 and 3, indicated with the blue arrowed line in the picture below. If the air hole is showing to the ground when you vape you will experience gurgling as the airflow is impeded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> So 1st of I feel honoured to be posting my coil and wick setup here for the 1st time.
> 
> Just got the Reo and straight after shining her up, I built her a new shiney coil.
> 
> 28G kanthal
> 1.5mm ID
> 10 wraps
> 1.25 Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the side..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heating up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with some organic cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fire in the hole! !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VTF is unlike anything I have ever experienced, and I have concluded that I might need to drop to 6mg as im on a semi-silver since about 6pm.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Great coiling. Yip, it is a little beast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

jis i still cant get over how awesome this Reo is....

i have officially retired my MVP, aero, aero mega, nautilus, mPT3...all of it....

i saving for another reo....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Dankie mnr


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> jis i still cant get over how awesome this Reo is....
> 
> i have officially retired my MVP, aero, aero mega, nautilus, mPT3...all of it....
> 
> i saving for another reo....


Way to go!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> jis i still cant get over how awesome this Reo is....
> 
> i have officially retired my MVP, aero, aero mega, nautilus, mPT3...all of it....
> 
> i saving for another reo....



And that is quite understandable... I still can't work out how something so simple beats all the new technology hands down! And now you are saying to yourself "Why did I wait so long before getting a REO"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

I just discovered a rattlesnake in my Reomizer, hell yeah.. built this little baby @ .64ohms.








Sick as tits

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I just discovered a rattlesnake in my Reomizer, hell yeah.. built this little baby @ .64ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick as tits


Super coiling. What gauge wire?


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Super coiling. What gauge wire?



Thanks, it's .3mm which I believe is equal to 28awg


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Thanks, it's .3mm which I believe is equal to 28awg



I think its 26G? I'm wrong you right.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Super coil @Alex 
Its so neat! Must produce loads of vaporising
How many puffs you getting per squonk?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Super coil @Alex
> Its so neat! Must produce loads of vaporising
> How many puffs you getting per squonk?



Thank you @Silver, I just did a quick unscientific squonk/vape test, and I'm getting about 3/4 good 3 second drags, with the current wick at least. For the first time ever I did a test at boiling some cotton and am using that stuff atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

super coil alex

i also get 3/4 toots on my set up


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> super coil alex
> 
> i also get 3/4 toots on my set up



Thanks shabbar, the flavour on these dual coils is really good, I hadn't used one for ages. But from now on I think it's going to be the default type coil for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG! I decided to experiment a little and built a parallel coil... I gave it 5 wraps of 18g Kanthal...

Not the neatest coil but it came out at a scorching 0,4 Ohm! What the hell let's try this... all I can say is thank the Pope I used my long drip tip because this is a *HOT* coil! Sheeezzz! 

So much for the parallel coil for me... it's now history! I would have to say FAIL! Way too hot for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

My gosh Rob, 0.4 ohms must have been hot
Looks quite neat though!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My gosh Rob, 0.4 ohms must have been hot
> Looks quite neat though!



It is neater than the one I copied from Rip! 

But I don't know how anyone can vape at these sub ohm levels... they must have cast iron faces!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I just changed to a 1,3ohm coil myself. The 18mg craftvapor Artizan juice had a TH that I just couldn't handle. Much easier on the throat now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I just changed to a 1,3ohm coil myself. The 18mg craftvapor Artizan juice had a TH that I just couldn't handle. Much easier on the throat now.



I like the sound of that throat hit


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> I like the sound of that throat hit



Hehe. It's the kind of thing to tickle supermans throat.

Btw, I am loving that Artizan RY4, I'm picking up a feint taste of banana. Very interesting.. Could definitely get used to this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Hehe. It's the kind of thing to tickle supermans throat.
> 
> Btw, I am loving that Artizan RY4, I'm picking up a feint taste of banana. Very interesting.. Could definitely get used to this one.



Thanks, sounds good

Damn, i got 2 other flavours from them but not the RY4. @Wayne had the Craft Vapours RY4 in one of his devices and I had a puff and liked it, cant believe I didnt get a bottle. 

@Mow@CraftVapour , will be contacting you in the future to try it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amanda is now on board and being used... I made a 1,4 Ohm micro coil for her and now the flavour is perfect... she has suffered with sub ohm coils and as a result has been neglected... The 3 REO's are now between 1,1 and 1,4 Ohm and they are all awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

I am a massive parallel coil fan. But they do work better in kayfuns as the wick is not too close to your mouth

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> I am a massive parallel coil fan. But they do work better in kayfuns as the wick is not too close to your mouth



Thanks Gizarama! I'll try that on my new Russian that I should have in my paws in a day or so... how many wraps?


----------



## Gizmo

I do about 10 comes in at about 0.6 on 28g

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> I do about 10 comes in at about 0.6 on 28g



Thanks... so 5 wraps of double?


----------



## mbera

Hi guys Wats a good sweet spot coil on a reo 


Tried 0.7 I think it drinks juice like a V8 
Need to sqonk for every pull


----------



## mbera

Tried a 0.7 ohm coild Getting a lot of dry hits anyone have a clear rm2  see this on you tube 





















Air hole lines up with the coil 

I need to get the hang of Spounking still 

Some times I pull while pressing the bottle and not fire botton  lol 

Flavour is amazing

TH tjoe no words 

Luv the reo so far 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @mbera . That coil looks super!
I used to also squonk and toot.  After doing it, I felt like and instant idiot. 
Haven't done it for a while tho. But I'm sure it will happen again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> Hi guys Wats a good sweet spot coil on a reo
> 
> 
> Tried 0.7 I think it drinks juice like a V8
> Need to sqonk for every pull


Nice coiling. Sweet spot differs from person to person - 0.7 is good for me. Does that wick not block air from flowing over the coil? And maybe contributes to your dry hits as the vapour now has a more indirect route to travel? Maybe try the standard wick inside the coil. Position of the coil for that as below:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

@Andre the vapor travels thru the coil on this buil and the mouth of the coil faces the airhole. not really ideal type of coil for rm2. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mbera

@Andre thanx 
No not blocking the air hole 
Will try a std 1 again latter

Do you have a pic of how it should be wicked 
And should coil lay straight or at an angle 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera

@cvs wat will be a perfect coil 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

@mbera 

try coiling like the pic @Andre posted above , 8 wraps , 1.5mm drill bit , should give you around 1.0 ohm.
thats how i set mine up , and TH is excellent and chucking the vapour like a steam train

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mbera

@shabbar how do you wick it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

thread the cotton through the coil


----------



## shabbar

remember less is more dont over wick , the cotton should fit snug not too loose or tight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Bera normal microcoil works like a bomb!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

sharief what id is that coil ?

and also how do you get it so neat ? my micros dont seem to stay together on the bit but once i pulse and tweeze it stays , i suppose thats normal ?


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> @Andre thanx
> No not blocking the air hole
> Will try a std 1 again latter
> 
> Do you have a pic of how it should be wicked
> And should coil lay straight or at an angle
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Of course it does not block the air hole, sorry don't know what was I thinking, my bad. But, as @Cape vaping supplies said probably not an ideal coil for the RM2. Below is a coil from @Cape vaping supplies, which imo is a good example of a standard coil on the RM2.


----------



## mbera

Thanks will give it a try

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

shabbar said:


> sharief what id is that coil ?
> 
> and also how do you get it so neat ? my micros dont seem to stay together on the bit but once i pulse and tweeze it stays , i suppose thats normal ?


if I remember correctly its 1.6id.

I wrap as tight as I can then tweez. I have found also depends on the kanthal you use

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar

using 28g at the moment , but even when i tweeze while on the bit its springy . have to pulse for it to stay together .


----------



## RIEFY

when u wrap try and keep them together

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar

i do , just springs out of place


----------



## RIEFY

then the pulse method is your best option

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

this vape budget need to recover so I can get another lp. going to modify my atomic for it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> i do , just springs out of place


i use 28G 9 or 10 Wraps on a 1.5mm ID.
i then push the sides together while the coil is still on the drill bit.
then i remove the coil and gently squeeze it between tweezers, not too tight as i dont want the coil to collapse.
then while im squeezing the coil, i use my cooking torch to burn the coil for about 10 to 15 secs.
the coil will glo like when dry firing, and your coils will "stick" together in that position 

hope it helps 

i'll post a pic now of my wife doing it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this vape budget need to recover so I can get another lp. going to modify my atomic for it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Lol @Cape vaping supplies, back on the Reo band wagon. Seems you cant stay away from it for too long, says alot about the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> i use 28G 9 or 10 Wraps on a 1.5mm ID.
> i then push the sides together while the coil is still on the drill bit.
> then i remove the coil and gently squeeze it between tweezers, not too tight as i dont want the coil to collapse.
> then while im squeezing the coil, i use my cooking torch to burn the coil for about 10 to 15 secs.
> the coil will glo like when dry firing, and your coils will "stick" together in that position
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> i'll post a pic now of my wife doing it...


Yip, that is the way I do it too....using ceramic tweezers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

need to get me a blow torch or something of the sort then


----------



## RIEFY

if you dont have a btorch the gas stove also worka

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if you dont have a btorch the gas stove also worka
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
i have some zippos laying around since kicking the habit , will try that too and see


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> i have some zippos laying around since kicking the habit , will try that too and see


 
I'm using an old zippo to anneal wire before coiling, works gr8 for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

thanks Ω


----------



## Alex

Here's an excellent video in my opinion on the RM2 setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here's an excellent video in my opinion on the RM2 setup



Very good video, Alex. Personally I do no like squeezing on the Reomizer. With my shaky hand I tend to bugger it up - and the risk of a short scares me. Find it much easier to squeeze and fire at the same time on the tweezers beforehand - also do not anneal the wire beforehand, but with the thick wire he is using probably required. What works very well for me: After the first quick pulse, insert the mandrel and move it to-and-fro like a snooker que. Pulse again, mandrel to-and-fro. This for me is the best way to get that the even glowing one wants. Love the way he puts pressure on the legs to neaten up the coil - for sure going to try that next time. Also gives a very good indication of volume of cotton to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Andre said:


> Very good video, Alex. Personally I do no like squeezing on the Reomizer. With my shaky hand I tend to bugger it up - and the risk of a short scares me. Find it much easier to squeeze and fire at the same time on the tweezers beforehand - also do not anneal the wire beforehand, but with the thick wire he is using probably required. What works very well for me: After the first quick pulse, insert the mandrel and move it to-and-fro like a snooker que. Pulse again, mandrel to-and-fro. This for me is the best way to get that the even glowing one wants. Love the way he puts pressure on the legs to neaten up the coil - for sure going to try that next time. Also gives a very good indication of volume of cotton to use.


 
I am confused here. @Andre you use ceramic wick/ekowool, but here you are explaining how you make micro coils.

How are you wicking your micro coils?


----------



## Andre

duckduck said:


> I am confused here. @Andre you use ceramic wick/ekowool, but here you are explaining how you make micro coils.
> 
> How are you wicking your micro coils?


With the 2 mm (slim) ceramic wicks I do micro coils. Also do micro coils with 1 mm hollow ekowool from time to time. One Reo currently with 4 strands of 1 mm hollow ekowool and the so called ugly coil - working quite well.


----------



## mbera

New coil 26 g 8 wraps on a 1.5mm bit










































TH just went of the chart 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great coil @mbera 
Throat hit increases further if you raise the coil higher. 

I assume you are enjoying it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Thanks yes 4sure im loving it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

11 out of 10 Reo Buyers couldn't live without a Reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Great looking coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip there is something special about a neat coil!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to change batteries… refill bottles and change wicks!

Old wicks out and dry burn done!


Wicks now in!



Fresh Battery and bottle filled for Erica!

Also a new battery and full bottle for Amanda!



Erica, Kiera, Olivia and Amanda all done and ready for the week ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

8 wraps 2mm 26g gave the best flavour for me


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Feels good when they are all loaded and ready to go

Are those still the fAW (fake) AW batts?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> Feels good when they are all loaded and ready to go
> 
> Are those still the fAW (fake) AW batts?


 
Yebo... they are... I have a few originals but I can't find new button tops and these have served me well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> New coil 26 g 8 wraps on a 1.5mm bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH just went of the chart
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Great coiling! How is the wicking now - dry hits? If you want less throat hit, just take the wick out, put the mandrel back in and push the coil to almost touching the deck. Or, if lazy, just push it down with your finger with the wick still inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Now vaping like a boss cool I'll move it down

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to change batteries… refill bottles and change wicks!
> 
> Old wicks out and dry burn done!
> View attachment 6945
> 
> Wicks now in!
> View attachment 6946
> 
> 
> Fresh Battery and bottle filled for Erica!
> View attachment 6947
> Also a new battery and full bottle for Amanda!
> View attachment 6948
> 
> 
> Erica, Kiera, Olivia and Amanda all done and ready for the week ahead!
> View attachment 6949


Love reading your posts. 
Although it makes me jelly as all hell. lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Love reading your posts.
> Although it makes me jelly as all hell. lol.


 
Sorry about that... but just think when you have worked your whole life and retire hopefully you can spend a little of your nest egg on your hobby that keeps you from dying!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry about that... but just think when you have worked your whole life and retire hopefully you can spend a little of your nest egg on your hobby that keeps you from dying!


ha ha. 

No worries. 
Its a good jelly, not a bad one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Sigh.

Double post again.


----------



## PeterHarris

Hey guys

When u dry burn ur old coil, does it turn silver again? Mine stays black. And I think it mutes my flavour. All that kakka that packs onto the coil.

So in the mean time I did a quick rebuild.
26g kanthal
1.5mm ID
10 wraps
1.02 Ohms

I tightened the coil on the drill like in the video and I must say its really neat. Good tip. Thanks. 































Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Nice work Pete.

I think some people scrub that gunk off the coil, but I am not sure if that is necessary.

I do recommend you trim the ends off the coil legs. That is just additional resistance that serves no benefit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> Hey guys
> 
> When u dry burn ur old coil, does it turn silver again? Mine stays black. And I think it mutes my flavour. All that kakka that packs onto the coil.
> 
> So in the mean time I did a quick rebuild.
> 26g kanthal
> 1.5mm ID
> 10 wraps
> 1.02 Ohms
> 
> I tightened the coil on the drill like in the video and I must say its really neat. Good tip. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Boy those coil legs look super neat, awesome job man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

thanks, but i need to get used to that "bubble" in the left coil leg, the leg that comes out under the coil, as you need to push that leg up to make it tight against the drill bit....


----------



## shabbar

Guys I have a bit of a problem . My top cap is stuck on the body of the reomizer .

Really don't want to pry them apart with pliers .


----------



## devdev

R


shabbar said:


> Guys I have a bit of a problem . My top cap is stuck on the body of the reomizer .
> 
> Really don't want to pry them apart with pliers .


un under hot,hot,hot water and then dry and quickly try and separate by hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> Guys I have a bit of a problem . My top cap is stuck on the body of the reomizer .
> 
> Really don't want to pry them apart with pliers .


do you have like a rubber glove or leather, use that to hold the bottom part with pliers, it shouldn't scratch....


----------



## shabbar

Will try that now and report back , tap hot or kettle hot


----------



## PeterHarris

tap hot... else you gona burn your fingers


----------



## shabbar

PeterHarris said:


> do you have like a rubber glove or leather, use that to hold the bottom part with pliers, it shouldn't scratch....



I have my bike gloves but they worth more then a reo and reomizer so a big no no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

if that does not work you can always ask @Alex , he has a nice grinder


----------



## shabbar

Jislaaaik im so frustrated , my coil broke and I can't get this damn thing open .

All my back ups at the office


----------



## PeterHarris

did the hot water not work?


----------



## shabbar

Its still being run under the tap


----------



## Alex

Look for some rubber, that never fails me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Alex said:


> Look for some rubber, that never fails me.


....MUST.....RESIST>>>>....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Lol .... at least that made me laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Shabbar, have you got a vice or a mole grip?

You can quadruple a dish washing cloth, and then wrap that around the Reomiser hood. Then place in a vice and you should be able to get enough grip to take it off.


----------



## shabbar

Hot water ain't doing shit 

Ffs


----------



## shabbar

No vice or anything . Only pliers and its slipping when I grip with a cloth


----------



## PeterHarris

dont u have some yellow dish gloves? or something similar?


----------



## PeterHarris

duckduck said:


> Nice work Pete.
> 
> I think some people scrub that gunk off the coil, but I am not sure if that is necessary.
> 
> I do recommend you trim the ends off the coil legs. That is just additional resistance that serves no benefit


just an update - i trimmed the back legs off - no drop in resistance - so it seems whatever comes out the back, if they dont touch each other it doesnt matter


----------



## PeterHarris

@shabbar any luck yet?


----------



## Alex

This is one of those times when that rubber washer on the rm2 makes sense. I think I might just start using it again. I couldn't care how it looks.


----------



## shabbar

PeterHarris said:


> @shabbar any luck yet?



yep finally got it open. 

Used some very thin 2way tape that gave the reomizer and top cap some grip

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## shabbar

Too frustrated to do a build , will see tomorrow morning


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Hey guys
> 
> When u dry burn ur old coil, does it turn silver again? Mine stays black. And I think it mutes my flavour. All that kakka that packs onto the coil.
> 
> So in the mean time I did a quick rebuild.
> 26g kanthal
> 1.5mm ID
> 10 wraps
> 1.02 Ohms
> 
> I tightened the coil on the drill like in the video and I must say its really neat. Good tip. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Great coiling. I also did that trick on the legs, works great. No, you will never get it silver again. I just blow off the gunk as I dry burn, some wash under under a stream of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Time to get my vape on

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Time to get my vape on
> View attachment 6981
> View attachment 6982
> View attachment 6984
> View attachment 6985


Great coiling. You seem to have it down pat. And there was a time you thought you could not manage it. Well done! Is the vape to your satisfaction?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> Great coiling. You seem to have it down pat. And there was a time you thought you could not manage it. Well done! Is the vape to your satisfaction?


 
a whole year of video tutorials and learning from the forums seem to have paid off , and i was thrown into the deep end and forced to build my own coils , so i had to learn eventually .

its the best vape ever , i took a few puffs from my evods and you cant even compare the two .
they have been retired for and currently saving for a Reo mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

sup guys - i seem to have hit a slump with my micro coils and cotton.
i think the main culpret here is the cotton, i keep getting a burnt tatse, and as soon as i think i might get near a dry hit i squonk.
now i dont know if its maybe due to my noobness with the reo, but it might be that my wick is sometimes too wet, and i also dont get that vapour.

i have now reverted back to a 3 strand silica wick and 28G 5 wrap ugly coil - 1.02 Ohm.

is there any advise? or maybe a nice micro coil build can do with 3 starnds silica?


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> sup guys - i seem to have hit a slump with my micro coils and cotton.
> i think the main culpret here is the cotton, i keep getting a burnt tatse, and as soon as i think i might get near a dry hit i squonk.
> now i dont know if its maybe due to my noobness with the reo, but it might be that my wick is sometimes too wet, and i also dont get that vapour.
> 
> i have now reverted back to a 3 strand silica wick and 28G 5 wrap ugly coil - 1.02 Ohm.
> 
> is there any advise? or maybe a nice micro coil build can do with 3 starnds silica?


You could pull doubled 1 mm silica through like below with dental floss. I also sometimes use 1 mm hollow Ekowool and screw it through the micro coil. These are 1.5 mm ID, but you get the idea. Otherwise 4 strands of 1 mm hollow Ekowool ugly coil works as well.


----------



## PeterHarris

would 1 piece of ecowool be too little wicking wise?
if so then how does the 4 strands ugly coil perform vs 1 strand 1.5mm micro coil?


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> would 1 piece of ecowool be too little wicking wise?
> if so then how does the 4 strands ugly coil perform vs 1 strand 1.5mm micro coil?


You mean one strand Ekowool in a micro coil vs 4 strands Ekowool in an ugly coil? Have never compared directly. Presume the 4 strands will wick more effectively.


----------



## PeterHarris

not jsut wicking wise - general vape wise? VTF?


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> not jsut wicking wise - general vape wise? VTF?


Now you are testing my memory. Have been using ceramic wicking lately. Think the TH on the 4 strand is less potent, flavour and vapour much of the same. Draw on the 4 strands somewhat tighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ok cool - i vape on this ugly coil for now, and once i get my hands on some eco wool i'll dry a 1.5ID, 10 Wrap paracoil - can my REO handle about 0.85Ohm whitout the subohm? as im not sure when my package from roesmods will arrive....


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm very happy with my organic cotton wicks... and one thing that @vaalboy taught me with the micro coil for the REO is LESS is MORE. My wicks were too long and too thick when I started and that may be your issue. Make it a whole heap shorter and not too tight in the coil.

Also make sure the coil is close to the edge and next to the juice hole... also make sure your air hole is right by the coil.

The higher the coil the higher the TH... I like a smooth vape so my coil is right down almost on the deck.


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm very happy with my organic cotton wicks... and one thing that @vaalboy taught me with the micro coil for the REO is LESS is MORE. My wicks were too long and too thick when I started and that may be your issue. Make it a whole heap shorter and not too tight in the coil.
> 
> Also make sure the coil is close to the edge and next to the juice hole... also make sure your air hole is right by the coil.
> 
> The higher the coil the higher the TH... I like a smooth vape so my coil is right down almost on the deck.


yea, my cotton fits snugly in the coil, but not too tight and also not too loose.
the coil is on the outer edge and ends just above the juice hole...
but with the silica now im getting that sweet taste again from my pineapple i made... i did not get it with cotton....


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> ok cool - i vape on this ugly coil for now, and once i get my hands on some eco wool i'll dry a 1.5ID, 10 Wrap paracoil - can my REO handle about 0.85Ohm whitout the subohm? as im not sure when my package from roesmods will arrive....


Yes, easily - you can go down to 0.65 ohms safely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> yea, my cotton fits snugly in the coil, but not too tight and also not too loose.
> the coil is on the outer edge and ends just above the juice hole...
> but with the silica now im getting that sweet taste again from my pineapple i made... i did not get it with cotton....


 
As long as it works for you that's kewl... I just could never get to like Silica wick... the ReadyXwick is great but I only had two small pieces and I was still playing with coils when I tried it so I'm waiting to get hold of it again now that I think I know what I'm doing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

I am having good luck with the current coil I have:

Parallel 28g, 2mm ID, 6 or 7 wraps I think, and 2mm ekowool pulled through like the pic above, except using a small piece of folded Kanthal instead of dental floss.
.8ohms

Still not convinced about the benefit of ekowool regards taste, but easier to dry burn when on the road and changing flavours. The cotton gives me more dense flavour.


----------



## PeterHarris

ok i must admit - this ugly coil has settled in now, and im getting the best vape i ever had?
it looks like siht, but man o man, IMO it out performs even the pretiest coils i have built....


----------



## PeterHarris

She ain't gona win any beauty contests but I cal her the scarecrow build

5 wraps of 28G over 3 srands of 2mm silica...1.02 Ohms







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

looks fine.


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> She ain't gona win any beauty contests but I cal her the scarecrow build
> 
> 5 wraps of 28G over 3 srands of 2mm silica...1.02 Ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yip, will have to take back that medal, I am afraid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Yip, will have to take back that medal, I am afraid.


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


>


Just joking, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Lol. Go check my new vid and gimme a youtube medal


----------



## PeterHarris

Ok. So I did a micro coil cause I like pretty coils. Haha
26g
2mm Id
8 wraps
1.02 Ohms
2 strands of 2mm silica
Prerty on par with my ugly coil performance wise






I did cut the wick on the borders of the base, so its shorter.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Ok. So I did a micro coil cause I like pretty coils. Haha
> 26g
> 2mm Id
> 8 wraps
> 1.02 Ohms
> 2 strands of 2mm silica
> Prerty on par with my ugly coil performance wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cut the wick on the borders of the base, so its shorter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Great coiling. I also started using kanthal to pull the silicone through, but found it tended to cut the silicone, so moved to dental floss,which is amazingly tough. Now, when you feel that wick has done its job, you can just pull it, dry burn and pull another one through - the coil should be good for at least a month, you will probably get coil building withdrawal systems before that.


----------



## PeterHarris

yea i love me some coil building - luckily i still have a IGO w4 to put coils into lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

How did you fit 2 2mm strands in there

I can't get 1 double folded 1.5mm into a 2mm id coil without damaging the coil


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> How did you fit 2 2mm strands in there
> 
> I can't get 1 double folded 1.5mm into a 2mm id coil without damaging the coil


I used 32g kanthal to pull it through. But I wrapped my coil very tight. Then torched it with tweezers the heat it up. Compress with tweezers heat up. Compress. Heat up compres. I repeated that alot to make a solid coil. And boom presto


----------



## Alex

Been using all day. Just decided to post a pic for myself for future reference after a quick wick change and dry/water burn.

Parra, 26awg, 2mm id, .4ohm monster coil

This baby gets hot fast.


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reosmods have a new bottom feed Reomiser now in stock! The Reomiser 4.0

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy

ermagerd. This isnt one of them cheapy ones he modded though?


----------



## Alex

eviltoy said:


> ermagerd. This isnt one of them cheapy ones he modded though?


 
Indeed, would be cheaper to just get a fasttech clone and do the same thing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Indeed, would be cheaper to just get a fasttech clone and do the same thing.


 
Yes if you are technically inclined... if not then you get one from them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I really want an IGO-S bottom feed. I just prefer the very small chamber of the rm2 size atty.


----------



## MurderDoll

Lol. Its just an atomic that he rebranded.


----------



## Alex

of all the RDA's. I would never get an Atomic, the post screws are very likely to touch, and cause a short

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Those are different screws that were out in that one. They too fat.


----------



## RIEFY

the atomic kicks ass

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

My atomic is wicked, only been dripping on that since I coiled it my tridents are getting no love. And my posts and screws don't look like they'll touch each other.


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> My atomic is wicked, only been dripping on that since I coiled it my tridents are getting no love. And my posts and screws don't look like they'll touch each other.


 
Ok...but I've looked at quite a few google pics, and many of them are very similar to the pics I posted, including the one on reosmods.

Must be down to different clone makers then.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> Ok...but I've looked at quite a few google pics, and many of them are very similar to the pics I posted, including the one on reosmods.
> 
> Must be down to different clone makers then.


Well then FT FTW!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Lol. Its just an atomic that he rebranded.


That is the Ehpro Atomic, modded to bottom feed.


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> That is the Ehpro Atomic, modded to bottom feed.


Is that the good make?


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Is that the good make?


Apparently yes, but still a lot of money at $45.00, shipping not included.


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Apparently yes, but still a lot of money at $45.00, shipping not included.


Yeah. You can buy a whole bunch of them off FT and convert to BF and still have change. 

The original will still probably outlast it. Just a heavy cost.


----------



## PeterHarris

@Andre 
i finally got some 2mm Ekowool, but for the life of me i CANNOT get 2 strands through my 2mm ID coil.
so im using just the 1 tiny strand - it seems to work ok...

how do you wick yours again andre? same?


----------



## PeterHarris

Here is a prentjie







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> @Andre
> i finally got some 2mm Ekowool, but for the life of me i CANNOT get 2 strands through my 2mm ID coil.
> so im using just the 1 tiny strand - it seems to work ok...
> 
> how do you wick yours again andre? same?


Lol, yes no way you will get that through. I have used a 1.4 mm ID coil with 1 mm hollow Ekowool screwed through a few times, but not very satisfactory. Have recently done 4 strands of 1 mm hollow Ekowool with an ugly coil and that worked quite well. All in all I still prefer my ceramic wicks, but waiting with bated breath to try the rayon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i must say with this ekowool being 2mm and my coil being 2mm i get a good snug fit, and im quite happy - i just torched the siht out of the wick before i put it in, as i heard if you dont you get a kak taste


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> i must say with this ekowool being 2mm and my coil being 2mm i get a good snug fit, and im quite happy - i just torched the siht out of the wick before i put it in, as i heard if you dont you get a kak taste


Yeah, that actually looks a good lot of wicking on the picture. And an ultra neat coil btw. I also torch it well, not only to minimize the initial industrial taste, but to stiffen it up to go through the coil easier. Cut it to a point and then wriggle it through until enough is through to pull.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Here is a pic taken a few minutes ago with my rayon wick




And juiced up, this stuff is a pleasure to use. Threads so much better than cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here is a pic taken a few minutes ago with my rayon wick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And juiced up, this stuff is a pleasure to use. Threads so much better than cotton.


You are making us all very jealous! Still happy with its performance?


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> Here is a pic taken a few minutes ago with my rayon wick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And juiced up, this stuff is a pleasure to use. Threads so much better than cotton.


I need to source some of this stuff!


----------



## MurderDoll

Aaaah! 

Found some on amizon.

R730 for shipping!


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> You are making us all very jealous! Still happy with its performance?


 
Hell yeah, this stuff just keeps on performing. wicks like crazy. The only reason I put a new one in was to take a photo for you guys.

I used some in my mates Aqua, and he is over the moon.


----------



## MarkK

I am going to visit the hair dressers today  
going try find a piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Popped in at @capetocuba today and did a quick coil on his reo. 

26g 10 wraps 1 ohm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Popped in at @capetocuba today and did a quick coil on his reo.
> 
> 26g 10 wraps 1 ohm


Coil master of note! Thanks meneer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Popped in at @capetocuba today and did a quick coil on his reo.
> 
> 26g 10 wraps 1 ohm


 
Great coiling! Ideal coil positioning for mega flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Popped in at @capetocuba today and did a quick coil on his reo.
> 
> 26g 10 wraps 1 ohm


 

Wow! What a great, neat looking coil @Gazzacpt
Don't you find the 26g takes a bit too long to heat up? I also found it "spits" quite a lot. Makes the vapour very
dense. I really haven't had much joy from 26g. My coils were not as neat as yours though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gazzacpt said:


> Popped in at @capetocuba today and did a quick coil on his reo.
> 
> 26g 10 wraps 1 ohm


 
Very neat, good looking coil. Stunning!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> Wow! What a great, neat looking coil @Gazzacpt
> Don't you find the 26g takes a bit too long to heat up? I also found it "spits" quite a lot. Makes the vapour very
> dense. I really haven't had much joy from 26g. My coils were not as neat as yours though


Well uhm I'm the one vaping my Reo that he so kindly built . I'm vaping Level 1 Elixir and it's never tasted so good. Heats up well, but the flavour is amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> Well uhm I'm the one vaping my Reo that he so kindly built . I'm vaping Level 1 Elixir and it's never tasted so good. Heats up well, but the flavour is amazing!!!


 
Glad you enjoying it @capetocuba !
Maybe I need to practice getting it to look as neat as your coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Wow! What a great, neat looking coil @Gazzacpt
> Don't you find the 26g takes a bit too long to heat up? I also found it "spits" quite a lot. Makes the vapour very
> dense. I really haven't had much joy from 26g. My coils were not as neat as yours though


Hiya @Silver doesn't take long at all to heat up 2 secs to glow nicely and didn't notice much spitting at all its normally the twisted ones that splutter a bit right after squonking. That build is a flavour monster I don't know if its its purely because of the coil position, having more wraps on the coil or a combination of both. 

Lets see what the @capetocuba has to say after spending a day with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Hiya @Silver doesn't take long at all to heat up 2 secs to glow nicely and didn't notice much spitting at all its normally the twisted ones that splutter a bit right after squonking. That build is a flavour monster I don't know if its its purely because of the coil position, having more wraps on the coil or a combination of both.
> 
> Lets see what the @capetocuba has to say after spending a day with it.


 
Ok thanks - I need to try again - and maybe make it much neater - and try the low position...
Thanks for the feedback.
I did note that when I did the 26g with the extra wrap or two it gives, it produced very thick dense flavour filled vapour. Was quite wettish.

What coil ID was that coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Ok thanks - I need to try again - and maybe make it much neater - and try the low position...
> Thanks for the feedback.
> I did note that when I did the 26g with the extra wrap or two it gives, it produced very thick dense flavour filled vapour. Was quite wettish.
> 
> What coil ID was that coil?


It is 2mm ID. I've settled on 2mm for drippers and kayfuns it just wicks better only thing i use 1.5mm for is the Aqua.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

My ideal coil from now on is 7 wraps on a 1.4mm mandrel, using rayon for a wick.


----------



## MurderDoll

Decided to give a dual wrapped coil a go on the REO. 

2mm ID
28g kanthal. 

8 wraps. 

Left it at an angle to see what difference it makes to the Vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Looks great @MurderDoll 
What was the resistance?

And how does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

did a 3wrap .5 ribbon around 3 strands 2mm ekowool .9ohms not too bad but not great think the wick needs to breakbin still





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Looks great @MurderDoll
> What was the resistance?
> 
> And how does it vape?


Its a warm vape. But very nice actually I quite like it! 
Takes a second or two to heat up nicely. But once its going its good! 

I didn't check the resistance, but I would guess its around 0.8 or 0.9 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

After playing around with a few coils today. I've gone back to the trusty 7 wrap, 1.4mm mandrel, 28 guage coil.

I toyed around with a twisted flat ribbon/round wire coil, that was really chucking the vapour9 like into my eyes). But it wasn't fun getting juice popping into my mouth every time I hit the fire button. Freaking hell, the thing was a beast of note.

Update on my Rayon trial- I still love it. And I find it works better for me with a smaller ID. You need such a tiny amount it's unreal. In the IGO-L Ican drop about 6 drops and go for ages before needing to refill. Also I can better sense when it's time to refill than with cotton. In the rare event that you do get a dry hit, no worries.. Just add more juice, and keep going. No burnt aftertaste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

seems like I missed building on an rm2 here is the ideal flavour coil for rm2








you could edge it a bit more to the whole side to get optimum flavor production

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> seems like I missed building on an rm2 here is the ideal flavour coil for rm2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could edge it a bit more to the whole side to get optimum flavor production
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Damn that's a neat coil!

What gauge is the wire and what Is the id?


----------



## RIEFY

id is around 1.8mm its a mini screw driver I use. that is 26g. its easy peasy you will out do this one in no timr dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> id is around 1.8mm its a mini screw driver I use. that is 26g. its easy peasy you will out do this one in no timr dude
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Hehe Thanks man.

Reo will be here any day now, so we'll see how it goes 

I have a whole bunch of coils waiting to go on the reomiser

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Am I allowed to post pics if I don't quite have a reomiser yet? 

Anyway, here are some more attempts at building a coil  if you think these aren't great, you don't wanna see the other 20 duds that were built 

Do you guys think these are worthy of being put into use?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Am I allowed to post pics if I don't quite have a reomiser yet?
> 
> Anyway, here are some more attempts at building a coil  if you think these aren't great, you don't wanna see the other 20 duds that were built
> 
> Do you guys think these are worthy of being put into use?


 
They look good to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Of course you can post pics @Yiannaki - and those coils are adequate for any Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Of course you can post pics @Yiannaki - and those coils are adequate for any Reo.





Alex said:


> They look good to me.


Thanks guys 

Figured I might as well keep my mind busy by wrapping some coils. It keeps the excitement at bay

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Am I allowed to post pics if I don't quite have a reomiser yet?
> 
> Anyway, here are some more attempts at building a coil  if you think these aren't great, you don't wanna see the other 20 duds that were built
> 
> Do you guys think these are worthy of being put into use?


 
Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! YOur REO will be very happy with those coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I got bored today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

MurderDoll said:


> I got bored today.


 
Hahahaha your a dangerous vapor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! YOur REO will be very happy with those coils!


Trying to build coils is addictive  I've spent more time doing that tonight than vaping  at least I will be able to devote my full attention to her tomorrow when she arrives


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Trying to build coils is addictive  I've spent more time doing that tonight than vaping  at least I will be able to devote my full attention to her tomorrow when she arrives


 
It's part of the whole experience... I held off getting a REO for sometime because I didn't think I would be into making a coil and wick because I'm not a McGyver type person! But now that I have pretty much settled on the REO I'm playing with RDA's, Coils and Wicks.

I have to say that my all time favorite is the Cyclone! I have a couple of Fastech A7's I need to test (but I pretty much end up hating everything from Fastech) and a iGo-BF from Reosmods to test... then I have flat wire kanthal and Ekowool to play with as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> It's part of the whole experience... I held off getting a REO for sometime because I didn't think I would be into making a coil and wick because I'm not a McGyver type person! But now that I have pretty much settled on the REO I'm playing with RDA's, Coils and Wicks.
> 
> I have to say that my all time favorite is the Cyclone! I have a couple of Fastech A7's I need to test (but I pretty much end up hating everything from Fastech) and a iGo-BF from Reosmods to test... then I have flat wire kanthal and Ekowool to play with as well...



I know I'm heading into uncharted waters with the reo but I know it's where I would end up in any case, so I figured I'd save myself some money and get right to it 

Keen to see the setup and feedback from you on the flat kanthal and ekowool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Keen to see the setup and feedback from you on the flat kanthal and ekowool!


 
I had one made for me last night and today I ripped out the Ekowool and put cotton into the flat wire micro coil and have to say it was WAY more to my liking... The Ekowool I think takes too long to soak up the juice and if you are chain vaping as I do sometimes it starts to dry burn... I will persevere with the Ekowool because the idea of not changing coils once (and sometimes twice) a day is appealing.

So to be fair I haven't really given Ekowool a fair shake yet.

I just love cotton... have tried silica and ReadyXwick and neither gives me the quality vape that my bag of organic cotton balls from Dischem do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I had one made for me last night and today I ripped out the Ekowool and put cotton into the flat wire micro coil and have to say it was WAY more to my liking... The Ekowool I think takes too long to soak up the juice and if you are chain vaping as I do sometimes it starts to dry burn... I will persevere with the Ekowool because the idea of not changing coils once (and sometimes twice) a day is appealing.
> 
> So to be fair I haven't really given Ekowool a fair shake yet.
> 
> I just love cotton... have tried silica and ReadyXwick and neither gives me the quality vape that my bag of organic cotton balls from Dischem do!



Thanks for that 

Think I'll stick to the cotton for the meanwhile. You've sold me on it.

Plus I should try get the basics right before I get fancy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

So I decided to give the dragon coil a go o. The Reomiser. 

Instead I used a single coil that was double wrapped with 28g kanthal. 

It actually vapes really really nicely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

Nice build @MurderDoll!
Held a reo today! They really are things of beauty! So simplistic yet perfectly designed its unbelievable!

Reo added to wishlist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

MarkK said:


> Nice build @MurderDoll!
> Held a reo today! They really are things of beauty! So simplistic yet perfectly designed its unbelievable!
> 
> Reo added to wishlist!


Thanks man. 

Yeah. They are special pieces of work. 

People will never understand it until they have it in their hands and Vape on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

Unfortunately I did not get to share a kiss with any of the beautiful ladies, but the dreams will haunt me now!
Soon soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MarkK said:


> Unfortunately I did not get to share a kiss with any of the beautiful ladies, but the dreams will haunt me now!
> Soon soon


Then you can be neither Outcast nor Mad Scientist, just simple Reonaut or Reonut if you prefer.


----------



## MarkK

I'm going to need a bigger bank account for Reonut 
but I like mad scientist  It works well with what's cooking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

MurderDoll said:


> I got bored today.



I like !!! What size bullet casing did you use ? Also did you just slip it on the reo button ?

I wonder if a .22 shell would work ?
I only have. 45 ammunition seems like I have to go to the range soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

shabbar said:


> I like !!! What size bullet casing did you use ? Also did you just slip it on the reo button ?
> 
> I wonder if a .22 shell would work ?
> I only have. 45 ammunition seems like I have to go to the range soon


Thanks man. 

That's a 44 Remington shell. 

I sliced it and then filled the shell. 

From there I used a tool to hollow it out to the same thickness as the button as its only 6mm OD. 

Sit snug and tight. 

Have a whole bunch of shells. As well as 9mm shells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

What did you fill it with


----------



## MurderDoll

shabbar said:


> What did you fill it with


I used pratley steel. 
Left it to set completely.
After that I just sanded it down level again.


----------



## shabbar

I think you need to make me one !!!


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> I think you need to make me one !!!


A silver one will look awesome on yours. Does one get silver bullet casings?


----------



## shabbar

Definitely , yes you do get

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I have a solver bullet casing. Its actually gonna be my next one to make. Its a 9mm hollow point casing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I have a solver bullet casing. Its actually gonna be my next one to make. Its a 9mm hollow point casing.


Then you are making it for @shabbar!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I'll make for anyone that wants. I got a hand full of shells. Unfortunately all the others will be copper. I only got 1 silver casing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

@MarkK ... hope you checking this out .


----------



## shabbar

I will source the casing. . Just don't have the tools to cut


----------



## MarkK

I am @shabbar  Guys I know that the shooting range in Bellville along voortrekker road uses silver casings  I have one from there when me and my dad first went shooting together  

I thinks its called Taurus arms, small indoor shooting range


----------



## shabbar

Hook it up bro


----------



## kevkev

Wow that button is awesome. It just needs a 556 case as a drip tip.


----------



## Yiannaki

So my first official coil for vaping 

28g. 1.5mm ID. 1.19 ohms. (9 wraps.. I think  )







On the reomiser






burning nicely  and too bright for the camera. Lol.






Organic cotton threaded through 






Sqonked!!! With the last of Frenilla from @Andre






Ready to vape

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> So my first official coil for vaping
> 
> 28g. 1.5mm ID. 1.19 ohms. (9 wraps.. I think  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the reomiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burning nicely  and too bright for the camera. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organic cotton threaded through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sqonked!!! With the last of Frenilla from @Andre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to vape


 
...... AAAAAANNNNNDDDDDD???????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great coiling, @Yiannaki ...... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDD??????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Great coiling, @Yiannaki ...... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDD??????????


There are no words to describe the awesomeness!!!!!!! 

I'm in love

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> There are no words to describe the awesomeness!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in love


Great. Glad you like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So I'm not sure if I used the cotton too sparingly but it takes about 3 - 4 toots and I'm squonking again. 

Btw I really suck at that  I can never tell if the juice is going onto the deck  I just squeeze and hope for the best.


----------



## shabbar

Take the drip tip off and squonk and look inside until you get used to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So I'm not sure if I used the cotton too sparingly but it takes about 3 - 4 toots and I'm squonking again.
> 
> Btw I really suck at that  I can never tell if the juice is going onto the deck  I just squeeze and hope for the best.


Good idea in the beginning is to take the drip tip off and look inside whilst you squonk. Then you can get a feeling for what is happening. 3/4 toots is about par for the course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Or squonk and count to three and release

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Also with cotton less is More , your wick should fit snug not tooo loose or tight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> Good idea in the beginning is to take the drip tip off and look inside whilst you squonk. Then you can get a feeling for what is happening. 3/4 toots is about par for the course.



Great minds ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Yiannaki said:


> So I'm not sure if I used the cotton too sparingly but it takes about 3 - 4 toots and I'm squonking again.
> 
> Btw I really suck at that  I can never tell if the juice is going onto the deck  I just squeeze and hope for the best.



Your juice consumption will increase slightly using the reo imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks @Andre and @shabbar ! 

I didn't realise I could see the deck by removing the drip tip.

I kept unscrewing the reomiser to look inside 

I've already been through about 2ml of Frenilla since I started vaping it 

Those nicoticket juices need to hurry up and arrive!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Less is more with cotton and count to three when quonking is great advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Less is more with cotton and count to three when quonking is great advice!


Seems to do the trick  

Funny how everything looked so big in pictures but it's all tiny 

I found myself squinting a lot tonight when working with the reomiser. Too much time infront of pc screens

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I found myself squinting a lot tonight when working with the reomiser. Too much time infront of pc screens


 
That's why I bought one of these... also @Andre's fault! Was a great buy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

That's awesome 

@Rob Fisher last question for the night... how will I know when my battery needs a swap out?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> That's awesome
> 
> @Rob Fisher last question for the night... how will I know when my battery needs a swap out?


 
You will know instinctively when it's time to change... but I pretty much use 2 x 1600mah batteries for 6ml of juice if that helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like to change my cotton wick at least once a day and when I'm in my kennel I change batteries when I feel the satisfaction dropping... there is nothing quite like a new cotton wick and a fresh battery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another tip... when you get an opportunity to get a Cyclone do it... I love the pull off top and it's a lot more forgiving for an over squonker like me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Rob Fisher Coolio 

I have 2 batteries for now that I will rotate but will up that number over time!

Will definitely look into the Cyclone  is yours a bf one? Any recommendations on where to buy from?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher Coolio
> 
> I have 2 batteries for now that I will rotate but will up that number over time!
> 
> Will definitely look into the Cyclone  is yours a bf one? Any recommendations on where to buy from?


 
Yes mine is a BF one!

I have 10 of the suckers coming at month end and at the prices I'm sure I may have a few spare because with the drip tip and AFC they are hellish expensive at R1,600 each! I did a group buy direct with Alien Ant.

The Cyclone without AFC and without the drip tip are cheaper at around R900 odd... I also have ordered from a site in the UK but it's taking forever for them to deliver because there is such a shortage of them world wide...

My oringinal one came from http://www.vapordna.com/ but they are out of stock.

Then I have ordered from http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/ and they now have stock at BP39.99

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> That's awesome
> 
> @Rob Fisher last question for the night... how will I know when my battery needs a swap out?


If you get the doohickey from @johan it makes it a lot easier to read your battery voltage - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-a-good-multimeter-to-buy.1420/page-15#post-83433.
Most swap batteries at around 3.7/3.8 volts.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes mine is a BF one!
> 
> I have 10 of the suckers coming at month end and at the prices I'm sure I may have a few spare because with the drip tip and AFC they are hellish expensive at R1,600 each! I did a group buy direct with Alien Ant.
> 
> The Cyclone without AFC and without the drip tip are cheaper at around R900 odd... I also have ordered from a site in the UK but it's taking forever for them to deliver because there is such a shortage of them world wide...
> 
> My oringinal one came from http://www.vapordna.com/ but they are out of stock.
> 
> Then I have ordered from http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/ and they now have stock at BP39.99


I definitely still want mine @Rob Fisher ! I have a LP Reo mini inbound and I can't wait to fit that Cyclone on there! Gonna look awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> I definitely still want mine @Rob Fisher ! I have a LP Reo mini inbound and I can't wait to fit that Cyclone on there! Gonna look awesome!


 
I'm so with you @TylerD! I asked for an update on delivery yesterday!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

What's the best way to clean the REO? 

I have lingering smells and flavours from when I was trying different flavours out. 

Its puke worthy and need to get rid of it. 

Any advice?


----------



## Andre

Wash the whole unit in soapy water. To clean the tubes and RM, use syringe to squirt hot water through, followed by vodka, then hot water again. Dry and use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

I used vanilla essence in boiling water over night. next day I changed to clean boiling hot water for about an hour and was as good as new. prior to that I scrubbed with sunlight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I used vanilla essence in boiling water over night. next day I changed to clean boiling hot water for about an hour and was as good as new. prior to that I scrubbed with sunlight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Boiling with the unit in it, or just boiled water?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Exactly what @Andre said because it worked for me when I had the same problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

just kettle boiled water

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Good luck with the cleaning @MurderDoll 
Hope your REO is as good as new after

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Just want to share my flat ribbon and ecowool experience over the last 2 weeks. I was blown away with the first coil I made and thought that this combo was the way to go. After wrapping and ugly coil for @Rob Fisher I decided to build another but wanted it way neater than the first one so tightly wound the ribbon around 2 strands and off I went to work. Ended up with dry hit after dry hit and it dawned on me that I wrapped the coil too tightly over the ecowool as well as cut the wick too short.

I think the answer to an effective set up is to wrap the coil as loosely as possible and leave a tail of ecowool which I position between the posts with the end resting in the cup of the reomiser. Compared to cotton, I find flavour enhanced, clouds pretty much the same and I get 3-4 more hits per sqonk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> Just want to share my flat ribbon and ecowool experience over the last 2 weeks. I was blown away with the first coil I made and thought that this combo was the way to go. After wrapping and ugly coil for @Rob Fisher I decided to build another but wanted it way neater than the first one so tightly wound the ribbon around 2 strands and off I went to work. Ended up with dry hit after dry hit and it dawned on me that I wrapped the coil too tightly over the ecowool as well as cut the wick too short.
> 
> I think the answer to an effective set up is to wrap the coil as loosely as possible and leave a tail of ecowool which I position between the posts with the end resting in the cup of the reomiser. Compared to cotton, I find flavour enhanced, clouds pretty much the same and I get 3-4 more hits per sqonk.



Many thanks for the feedback @vaalboy.

I love your views because I know you know your REO very well 
I have some 2mm Ekowool and ribbon wire incoming from @RevnLucky7 when the next juice order comes in so i am excited to give this a try. I assume Revns ribbon wire is okay for this? Its 0.9mm by 0.1 mm (equiv to 27g apparently). 

So far the cotton has worked well for me so i would only be trying this out of curiosity rather than because i am in need of a better solution. 

Could you perhaps post a picture of the setup when you get a chance? No hurry.


----------



## vaalboy

@Silver I will try and post a pic shortly. I'm using subohm's products too. I just burn the ecowool and ribbon before I start and then again after I have wound the coil. I've noticed you get hot legs during the first few pulses but that goes away after a few more. 

I like the durability factor too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> @Silver I will try and post a pic shortly. I'm using subohm's products too. I just burn the ecowool and ribbon before I start and then again after I have wound the coil. I've noticed you get hot legs during the first few pulses but that goes away after a few more.
> 
> I like the durability factor too.



Ok many thanks. Good to know you using Subohm vapor's products. 
Am looking forward to the durability factor

For the record, i dont find cotton to be such a mission. I change cotton about every 5ml of juice so because I run multiple devices it turns out to be about every 3 or 4 days or so. 
I have vaped as much as 12ml when I didnt have time and it still works quite nicely. 

That said, it would be nice to just dry burn everything and carry on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

I haven't touched this since Monday night and have been vaping nett juices most of the week. Still vaping up a storm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gives new meaning to the word 'ugly'
Lol
Glad it works for you @vaalboy

Is that a single piece of 2mm ekowool or two pieces?

Oh and what resistance?


----------



## RevnLucky7

@Silver 
I'd be curious to see if you experience a difference in taste.
I'm under strong suspicion you might need to redo all your reviews

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Two strands. Yip it's pretty bunked up , but I want to see how long before it needs a dry burn.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

So a deep bath with sunlight liquid, settling in kettle water, then in kettle water and vanilla essence combo, the smell still lingers. 
Its especially on the pipe from the bottle to the REO. And that little cap. 
Just can't get it gone hey.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> So a deep bath with sunlight liquid, settling in kettle water, then in kettle water and vanilla essence combo, the smell still lingers.
> Its especially on the pipe from the bottle to the REO. And that little cap.
> Just can't get it gone hey.


Now try the vodka. Maybe seal it in for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@MurdeDoll, boil the feed pipe and fully dismantle your RM2 by unscrewing one post - I found that by doing this before cleaning removes the "hidden" old flavours hiding between the base & ceramic deck of the RM2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> @MurdeDoll, boil the feed pipe and fully dismantle your RM2 by unscrewing one post - I found that by doing this before cleaning removes the "hidden" old flavours hiding between the base & ceramic deck of the RM2


I'll have to go the the liquor store and get a bottle. 
Will give it a try. 




Andre said:


> Now try the vodka. Maybe seal it in for a while.


I completely dismantle it and let it lay in the kettle water that just boiled. 
Will that have the same effect? Or is there another method I should try?


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> I think the answer to an effective set up is to wrap the coil as loosely as possible and leave a tail of ecowool which I position between the posts with the end resting in the cup of the reomiser. Compared to cotton, I find flavour enhanced, clouds pretty much the same and I get 3-4 more hits per sqonk.


 
Thanks Markus!!!! I took out the ekowool and put in cotton because I was getting dry hits as well... I will try an ugly but a lot looser! You are the man!


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> So a deep bath with sunlight liquid, settling in kettle water, then in kettle water and vanilla essence combo, the smell still lingers.
> Its especially on the pipe from the bottle to the REO. And that little cap.
> Just can't get it gone hey.


 
I know what you are going through... I ran hot water over the parts and soaked them over a 24 hour period as well as squirting water with a syringe through the feed holes and the taste eventually cleared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> @Silver
> I'd be curious to see if you experience a difference in taste.
> I'm under strong suspicion you might need to redo all your reviews


 
LOL @RevnLucky7 
You may be right about that
Thank goodness I have a few mls of most juices remaining - just so I can retest them later in different equipment 

May need to add an Ekowool footnote to all my reviews, one by one....
You giving me more work to do!

You do realise that the more work like this you give me, the less frequently I can buy new juices


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> LOL @RevnLucky7
> You may be right about that
> Thank goodness I have a few mls of most juices remaining - just so I can retest them later in different equipment
> 
> May need to add an Ekowool footnote to all my reviews, one by one....
> You giving me more work to do!
> 
> You do realise that the more work like this you give me, the less frequently I can buy new juices



It's all about your experience mate. Juice sales will survive. I find it funny that the creamy stuff we discussed over the phone that you do not like is also the kind of flavor I found gets filtered hard and loses most tones with cotton. That's just my opinion. Would love to hear how this pans out for you.


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> It's all about your experience mate. Juice sales will survive. I find it funny that the creamy stuff we discussed over the phone that you do not like is also the kind of flavor I found gets filtered hard and loses most tones with cotton. That's just my opinion. Would love to hear how this pans out for you.


 
No worries @RevnLucky7 
I hear you about the filtering regarding cotton
Am keen to try the Ekowool and give it a proper go


----------



## MurderDoll

I need some advice. 

I'm gonna be investing in some proper batteries so I can sub ohm if it pleases me. 

I been looking at the efest batteries. But I see the Sony VTC4 is the same price with higher amp. They both sitting in the same price range. 

Which would be a better one to go for? 

Reason I ask ideally I'd get the vtc5, but then I would only be able to get 2 at best. Whereas the vtc4, I could get 3. 

Should I go for the Sony or the Efest?


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I'm gonna be investing in some proper batteries so I can sub ohm if it pleases me.
> 
> I been looking at the efest batteries. But I see the Sony VTC4 is the same price with higher amp. They both sitting in the same price range.
> 
> Which would be a better one to go for?
> 
> Reason I ask ideally I'd get the vtc5, but then I would only be able to get 2 at best. Whereas the vtc4, I could get 3.
> 
> Should I go for the Sony or the Efest?


The Sony VTC, no doubt at all.


----------



## TylerD

IMO I will just go with the Efest batteries. Awesome batteries and probably authentic. I'm scared of getting AW's or Sony batteries in SA. But, that's just me.


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> The Sony VTC, no doubt at all.


Awesome. That's what I thought too. But I wanted to make sure first. 

So sacrificing a bit of power won't be an issue?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> IMO I will just go with the Efest batteries. Awesome batteries and probably authentic. I'm scared of getting AW's or Sony batteries in SA. But, that's just me.


Good point on the authentic, but so far the Sonys sold locally seem to be authentic. Problem for me with the Efests are that their claim on Amps are not for continuous discharge current but for a spiking current. Thus, the continuous discharge current of their 2500 mAh batts shows 35A, but is in fact 20A for continuous discharge current, which is what one should be looking at.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Good point on the authentic, but so far the Sonys sold locally seem to be authentic. Problem for me with the Efests are that their claim on Amps are not for continuous discharge current but for a spiking current. Thus, the continuous discharge current of their 2500 mAh batts shows 35A, but is in fact 20A for continuous discharge current, which is what one should be looking at.


Okidoki. I'm glad to hear about the Sony batteries being authentic. I might just get some then.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Awesome. That's what I thought too. But I wanted to make sure first.
> 
> So sacrificing a bit of power won't be an issue?


What power are you talking about? Do you mean the mAh rating? The latter gives an indication of how long the battery will last, so with lower mAh you might have to switch batteries more frequently.


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> IMO I will just go with the Efest batteries. Awesome batteries and probably authentic. I'm scared of getting AW's or Sony batteries in SA. But, that's just me.


The Sony batteries would be ordered from VapeMob. 

They the only ones I know that have stock of the Sony batteries. 


Andre said:


> What power are you talking about? Do you mean the mAh rating? The latter gives an indication of how long the battery will last, so with lower mAh you might have to switch batteries more frequently.


Yeah. That's it. The mAh rating is lower on the Sony batteries. But not by much.


----------



## Alex

I had the goal of disassembling the RM2 to give it a good clean, but besides unscrewing the negative post, I gave up. And just resorted to using a syringe with needle, and blasting boiled water through it.

The positive post was refusing to budge, and I don't have a spare rm2 in case things go pear shaped. The posts are made out of soft brass, so it wouldn't be hard to stuff them up. I also notice that my center pin does not have a means of unscrewing with a flathead screwdriver like the one in the tutorial on ECF. And I couldn't find any info regarding how that comes apart. I assume that once both posts are removed, the ceramic deck just unscrews?

I decided not to tempt my fate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Had an itch to build a new coil today for Eva, so I made one this morning that has kept me more than satisfied all day 

28g, 1.5mm ID, 7 wraps, 0.98 ohms. Stuck a fresh battery in the vape it and it was hitting like a steam train 

Here's a pic

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY

seems im liking the .95ohms range aswell. ive been running this type of setup for a couple of days now and find it much better then micro coils.

6wrap dirty/ugly coil 28g around mu mini screw driver thread with some silica








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Superb photos @Cape vaping supplies 

I am also liking the 0.9 ohm range. But am doing microcoil (touching wraps) with cotton

How do you find the spaced wraps with silica compare to the microcoil with cotton?


----------



## MurderDoll

Decided to be adventurous with the REO. 

Built a big coil. 
26g Kanthal
4mm ID
5 wraps

Should be interesting.


----------



## johan

Looks great @MurderDoll - what wicking material are you going to use?


----------



## The Golf

Twisted flat ribbon ugly coil. Not sure what gauge, got it from eviltoy. .8ohms good flavour TH not to bad but im vaping 6mg so would expect it to b low


----------



## The Golf

Oooops forgot the pic.


----------



## Yiannaki

@MurderDoll and?????  Whats the verdict?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Looks great @MurderDoll - what wicking material are you going to use?


I think a Lilet will fit in there.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Golf

Sorry. ID.10T problems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Looks great @MurderDoll - what wicking material are you going to use?


Unfortunately my only selection is cotton. 
Postal strike is annoying. Still haven't received the cellucotton yet. 


Yiannaki said:


> @MurderDoll and?????  Whats the verdict?



Its not bad actually. 
Takes a bit to warm up. But vapes nicely. Has great flavour!


TylerD said:


> I think a Lilet will fit in there.


Ha ha ha! 
You could be right! 
I took my usual amount. Folded it double and it still wasn't enough!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, that is a big coil indeed. Did you measure the resistance?

How does it differ from the smaller ID coil?


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Wow, that is a big coil indeed. Did you measure the resistance?
> 
> How does it differ from the smaller ID coil?


No.
I actually didnt. 

Going on a gut feeling I would say its around the 1.2 ohm mark.

It managed to survive through the day and I still have my hand. So I would call that a success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

0.9x0.1 ribbon 2 2mm pieces ekowool... Reomiser is definitely very easy to build on

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll

thekeeperza said:


> 0.9x0.1 ribbon 2 2mm pieces ekowool... Reomiser is definitely very easy to build on


That looks awesome! 

Definitely gonna need lessons from you with that ekowool!


----------



## thekeeperza

Will show you next time we meet. The trick is to cook it plenty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Nothing special but I'm still learning the ropes 

I'm quite happy with the aesthetic of this micro coil so I thought I would share 

28G, 2.0mm ID, 7 wraps. 1,1 ohms.

Gonna wick her and vape her now. 

Will let u guys know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Extremely neat coil there @Yiannaki !
Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Extremely neat coil there @Yiannaki !
> Awesome


Thanks bud!

I'm actually really happy with this coil. It's chugging out the vaper, throat hit is decent and the flavour is just spot on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Nothing special but I'm still learning the ropes
> 
> I'm quite happy with the aesthetic of this micro coil so I thought I would share
> 
> 28G, 2.0mm ID, 7 wraps. 1,1 ohms.
> 
> Gonna wick her and vape her now.
> 
> Will let u guys know how it goes.


Wow, that is a text book Reomizer coil if ever there was one. Now look at the picture of the first one you posted on here whilst you were waiting for your Reo, and be amazed on how quickly one gets there! Well done, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> Nothing special but I'm still learning the ropes
> 
> I'm quite happy with the aesthetic of this micro coil so I thought I would share
> 
> 28G, 2.0mm ID, 7 wraps. 1,1 ohms.
> 
> Gonna wick her and vape her now.
> 
> Will let u guys know how it goes.


Wow.. very beautiful How do you wind it so neatly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Wow, that is a text book Reomizer coil if ever there was one. Now look at the picture of the first one you posted on here whilst you were waiting for your Reo, and be amazed on how quickly one gets there! Well done, Sir.


Thanks @Andre 

I'm getting there  it means a lot to have the go to reo expert appreciate your coil 


Reonat said:


> Wow.. very beautiful How do you wind it so neatly?


@Reonat, one in every 5 or so I wrap ends up looking decent  I just followed the advice of the reo guru's. Kept the wire tight around each wrap, torched and squeezed and then a bit of luck and it came out looking like this 

Thanks for the compliment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> I'm getting there  it means a lot to have the go to reo expert appreciate your coil
> 
> @Reonat, one in every 5 or so I wrap ends up looking decent  I just followed the advice of the reo guru's. Kept the wire tight around each wrap, torched and squeezed and then a bit of luck and it came out looking like this
> 
> Thanks for the compliment


Ok so now I feel a little better although mine are not nearly as neat. Am starting to feel I need another reomiser (at least) so that I can practice on one and vape on the other. Keep having to chuck a good coil to try another.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reonat said:


> Ok so now I feel a little better although mine are not nearly as neat. Am starting to feel I need another reomiser (at least) so that I can practice on one and vape on the other. Keep having to chuck a good coil to try another.


 
Group Buy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> Group Buy?


I'm in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Ok so now I feel a little better although mine are not nearly as neat. Am starting to feel I need another reomiser (at least) so that I can practice on one and vape on the other. Keep having to chuck a good coil to try another.


I feel your pain!

You're not the only one thinking that 

I'm even contemplating get a mini to keep Eva company 

Look what these veteran reonauts have done to us!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I'm even contemplating get a mini to keep Eva company


 
Group buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Group buy!


Must resist!!!! 

Lol, Rob, why must you make this so difficult!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Ok so now I feel a little better although mine are not nearly as neat. Am starting to feel I need another reomiser (at least) so that I can practice on one and vape on the other. Keep having to chuck a good coil to try another.


Lol, I remember that exact same feeling after I got my first Reo. And like you I jumped from clearomizers to Reo. After about 10 days I ordered another Reo and an extra Reomizer!


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> Group buy!


Seems I need a new repair kit too


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reonat said:


> Seems I need a new repair kit too


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Seems I need a new repair kit too


You can get that from www.vapourmountain.co.za right here is SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> You can get that from www.vapourmountain.co.za right here is SA.


Excellent news... am an even bigger VM fan now! Reomisers etc too?


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Excellent news... am an even bigger VM fan now! Reomisers etc too?


Unfortunately he only has Reomizers for the standard profile Reo, not for the low profiles, but his next shipment probably. Does have extra bottles if you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> Unfortunately he only has Reomizers for the standard profile Reo, not for the low profiles, but his next shipment probably. Does have extra bottles if you need.


Just had a quick squizz at their website. Prices are good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I think I need to get my name on the first SL LP minis that arrive at VM! I even know what color I want  (this is ground breaking as I was so stressed out when picking the color of my grand)


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I think I need to get my name on the first SL LP minis that arrive at VM! I even know what color I want  (this is ground breaking as I was so stressed out when picking the color of my grand)


You better PM @Oupa to ensure that. And find out when.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> You better PM @Oupa to ensure that. And find out when.


Doing it as we speak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> I think I need to get my name on the first SL LP minis that arrive at VM! I even know what color I want  (this is ground breaking as I was so stressed out when picking the color of my grand)



Your Grand colour combo is so cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Your Grand colour combo is so cool!


Thanks @Silver 

Ask @shabbar how panicked I was 

So glad I picked the kawasaki green. I opted for the black wrinkle door to create some contrast. Love it! 

I need to snap a pic of the reo with my mates 400cc off road bike. They match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Unfortunately he only has Reomizers for the standard profile Reo, not for the low profiles, but his next shipment probably. Does have extra bottles if you need.


If I recall correctly. 
He got some LP Reomisers by accident from Reosmods.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> If I recall correctly.
> He got some LP Reomisers by accident from Reosmods.


That is true, some brass ones....maybe he kept them. BTW, happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> That is true, some brass ones....maybe he kept them. BTW, happy birthday!


Thank you very much! 

I have to admit. The brass REO just looks so good! Can't wait to out all my pieces together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Yip got a few Brass LP Reomizers. Will also be allowing some pre orders before the next Reomods stock order to allow for everyones taste

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reonat

Oupa said:


> Yip got a few Brass LP Reomizers. Will also be allowing some pre orders before the next Reomods stock order to allow for everyones taste


Yeeha.. how do I order one of those brass ones?


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Yeeha.. how do I order one of those brass ones?


He just answered you in the VM forum - send email to info@vapourmountain.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Yeeha.. how do I order one of those brass ones?


 
Sandpaper and a drill


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Sandpaper and a drill


Lol, no she does not have one she wants to make brass....just wants an extra one to play on, and @Oupa has some LP brass ones in stock.


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Lol, no she does not have one she wants to make brass....just wants an extra one to play on, and @Oupa has some LP brass ones in stock.


 
lol, ok sweet.


----------



## Reonat

Alex said:


> lol, ok sweet.


But thanks for thinking of me..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

think i'm supposed to post the pics here.
finally had some time to sit down and do a nice little coil for my new reo, 0.9 ohms, 10 wraps 26 gauge kanthal, 2mm ID, very decent little coil. wicked with rayon and chucks vapour veeery well

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zegee

Awesome coil there bud


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> think i'm supposed to post the pics here.
> finally had some time to sit down and do a nice little coil for my new reo, 10 wraps 26 gauge kanthal, 2mm ID, very decent little coil. wicked with rayon and chucks vapour veeery well
> 
> View attachment 9076


Perfect Reomizer coiling there! What resistance did that come to? How is the flavour for you on the rayon?


----------



## ET

0.9 ohms and fixed my post above


----------



## shabbar

i still haven't received some free rayon from @HPBotha


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> i still haven't received some free rayon from @HPBotha


 
It's not his fault, but


----------



## shabbar

johan said:


> It's not his fault, but
> 
> View attachment 9077


 
 a bunch of useless @#%^$ at SAPO


----------



## Andre

@johan, just tried the 3 mm ceramic wick. Torched very well, inserted 1.2 mm mandrel inside the wick - was not necessary to wet the wick it held out perfectly with the ribbon wire. Four wraps of pre-torched ribbon Kanthal of 27 g (0.9 x 0.1 mm) - ugly coil. Came out at 0.71 ohms. Am quite impressed so far. Pardon all the juice in the picture, just juiced her up when I thought of taking a photo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> @johan, just tried the 3 mm ceramic wick. Torched very well, inserted 1.2 mm mandrel inside the wick - was not necessary to wet the wick it held out perfectly with the ribbon wire. Four wraps of pre-torched ribbon Kanthal of 27 g (0.9 x 0.1 mm) - ugly coil. Came out at 0.71 ohms. Am quite impressed so far. Pardon all the juice in the picture, just juiced her up when I thought of taking a photo.


 
Thanks for the photo Andre - just waiting for my sample piece of 0.9 x 0.1mm ribbon Kanthal to arrive before I will use the ceramic (not going to mess it in the Genesis. ±0.7Ω is my absolute sweet spot, and already saved this photo for reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Thanks for the photo Andre - just waiting for my sample piece of 0.9 x 0.1mm ribbon Kanthal to arrive before I will use the ceramic (not going to mess it in the Genesis. ±0.7Ω is my absolute sweet spot, and already saved this photo for reference.


Jy moes my gese het. Ek het vir jou!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Jy moes my gese het. Ek het vir jou!


 
Sal jou kom "raid" in die week, as my "sample" nie kom nie - moes al goed gaan aflewer het in JHB vir thekeepersa & MurderDoll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Sal jou kom "raid" in die week, as my "sample" nie kom nie - moes al goed gaan aflewer het in JHB vir thekeepersa & MurderDoll.


 
That's a bit random @Matt to "disagree" - kindly explain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

Huh what did I do?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> Huh what did I do?


I saw not a thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Matt said:


> Huh what did I do?


----------



## Matt

johan said:


> View attachment 9086



Its this new design with the banners messes up the website on my phone. Now I have to check everything maybe I randomly liked something that I dont like.


----------



## johan

Matt said:


> Its this new design with the banners messes up the website on my phone. Now I have to check everything maybe I randomly liked something that I dont like.


 
It's ok Matt - just fooling around, we all still just love you:


----------



## Silver

ET said:


> think i'm supposed to post the pics here.
> finally had some time to sit down and do a nice little coil for my new reo, 0.9 ohms, 10 wraps 26 gauge kanthal, 2mm ID, very decent little coil. wicked with rayon and chucks vapour veeery well
> 
> View attachment 9076



Very neat coiling there @ET!
Hows the flavour?
Have you tried adjusting the coil slightly higher or lower to vary the throat hit?


----------



## Rooigevaar

MurderDoll said:


> What's the best way to clean the REO?
> 
> I have lingering smells and flavours from when I was trying different flavours out.
> 
> Its puke worthy and need to get rid of it.
> 
> Any advice?


 
Bicarbonate of soda!!!! Some warm water scrub lightly or soak it if it is really bad. Was my mates mom who helped me with this one! Works way better than vodka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Silver said:


> Very neat coiling there @ET!
> Hows the flavour?
> Have you tried adjusting the coil slightly higher or lower to vary the throat hit?


 
flavour is pretty darn awesome, will wiggle the coil back and forth to test this whole throat hit thing


----------



## Silver

ET said:


> flavour is pretty darn awesome, will wiggle the coil back and forth to test this whole throat hit thing



No, not back and forth, i mean up and down 
Just 1mm up or 1mm down from where it is can make a big difference!


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> Bicarbonate of soda!!!! Some warm water scrub lightly or soak it if it is really bad. Was my mates mom who helped me with this one! Works way better than vodka.


Ah, I like that one. Thanks for sharing, shall try next time. Much cheaper option too - can keep the vodka for much better use.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

does any one prefer ugly coils over micro coils? for some reason I prefer ugly coils and get a more dense and flavourful vape from these. could all be in the mind???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one prefer ugly coils over micro coils? for some reason I prefer ugly coils and get a more dense and flavourful vape from these. could all be in the mind???


 
Now that's a PRETTY ugly coil and if mine looked like that I could maybe live with it! 

I will try again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one prefer ugly coils over micro coils? for some reason I prefer ugly coils and get a more dense and flavourful vape from these. could all be in the mind???


Who knows what is your mind! In any event, one can never ever refer to the coils you build as ugly coils - they are always so damn neat we are hesitant to post our attempts. 
On a more serious note, many Reonauts are at the moment experimenting with Ekowool and Rayon and with ugly coils and micro coils and the like. Personally I have not reached a conclusion yet, other than that cotton is bottom of my list of wicking material.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that's a PRETTY ugly coil and if mine looked like that I could maybe live with it!
> 
> I will try again!


Yeah, I have said pretty much the same above. Wonder if he does not do the ugly coil on a mandrel and then wick the same way as one does a micro coil - @Cape vaping supplies?


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that's a PRETTY ugly coil and if mine looked like that I could maybe live with it!
> 
> I will try again!



Thanks Rob 

wrap the same way you would wrap a micro coil with a mandrel and space them as you wrap. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Who knows what is your mind! In any event, one can never ever refer to the coils you build as ugly coils - they are always so damn neat we are hesitant to post our attempts.
> On a more serious note, many Reonauts are at the moment experimenting with Ekowool and Rayon and with ugly coils and micro coils and the like. Personally I have not reached a conclusion yet, other than that cotton is bottom of my list of wicking material.



Thanks Andre. coming from a coil master I appreciate your compliment lol

That is exactly how I do it. and my preferred wick for the rm2 is now rayon. for some reason cotton just tastes horrible now.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> That is exactly how I do it. and my preferred wick for the rm2 is now rayon. for some reason cotton just tastes horrible now.


 
Will try that tomorrow... and I "stem saam" big time with you on the Rayon! That Rayon rocks... I still like cotton but have to change it too often!

Do you know off hand how big (OD) your mandrel is @Cape vaping supplies?


----------



## RIEFY

I think it is 1.8mm its the mini screw driver you get with the blue handle. im sure you have onenof those?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one prefer ugly coils over micro coils? for some reason I prefer ugly coils and get a more dense and flavourful vape from these. could all be in the mind???


I only do ugly coils and agree with you on the improved flavour.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> I only do ugly coils and agree with you on the improved flavour.
> 
> via Tapatalk


ok so its not all in the mind lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> I only do ugly coils and agree with you on the improved flavour.
> 
> via Tapatalk


ok so its not all in the mind lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

I hope not - but for me personaly nothing beats an ugly coil flavour wise

via Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> does any one prefer ugly coils over micro coils? for some reason I prefer ugly coils and get a more dense and flavourful vape from these. could all be in the mind???


 
I think you're onto something here, I copied it exactly with 6 wraps on 2mm mandrel. Didn't meter it. Flavour is hugely better, I mean huge!! I wasn't expecting that much of a difference. Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Great @Alex what gauge wire you use that one was a 1ohm on the dot 28g. just re coiled with 26g to see if if any difference and im getting even better flavour with a 10wrap 26g at .95ohms





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Great @Alex what gauge wire you use that one was a 1ohm on the dot 28g. just re coiled with 26g to see if if any difference and im getting even better flavour with a 10wrap 26g at .95ohms
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Yeah I forgot to mention I used 26g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely coils @Cape vaping supplies 
I agree with the other guys - this has to be the NEATEST UGLY coil I've ever seen  LOL
And your photos are superb as always  

Was just looking at the photo again and trying to figure out why it should have better flavour than with a "compressed" microcoil.

Isn't it that with the coils spaced apart, *there is some wicking material going slightly up between the coils - thereby increasing the surface area in contact with the wick? *

When the coils are compressed together, the coil is like a closed cylinder, so the wick only touches the coils on the insides. But spacing them apart the wick touches a little higher on the sides of each coil? In your last picture, you can see this quite clearly in the space on the far right of the coil - between wraps 9 and 10.

Just my view ...

Need to give that a try - thanks CVS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

So after having a terrible vape day yesterday with excessive coil gunking on both reo and kayfun decided to recoil and re wick with a difference . Took cvs idea of ugly coil and used some ribbon I had collecting dust .

End result

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

So after feeling like I failed miserably on the magma, I went to the reomiser to feel skilled again and boost my ego a tad 

26G, 2 mm ID, 10 wraps, 0.89 ohms. 

Also using ekowool for the first time. 2mm, single strand.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So after feeling like I failed miserably on the magma, I went to the reomiser to feel skilled again and boost my ego a tad
> 
> 26G, 2 mm ID, 10 wraps, 0.89 ohms.
> 
> Also using ekowool for the first time. 2mm, single strand.


Yes, the Reomizer is easier than most. That is extremely neat coiling. How do you find the Ekowool vape wise?


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Yes, the Reomizer is easier than most. That is extremely neat coiling. How do you find the Ekowool vape wise?


Thanks @Andre

Haven't vaped on it too much so I'll give some thoughts once I've tried it more. Decided to take the magma to work and give it a run.

On that note I think the magma needs the Ekowool too. The cotton doesn't seem to be working too well. It doesn't feel like it's wicking enough from the well up to the coil.


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> So after feeling like I failed miserably on the magma, I went to the reomiser to feel skilled again and boost my ego a tad
> 
> 26G, 2 mm ID, 10 wraps, 0.89 ohms.
> 
> Also using ekowool for the first time. 2mm, single strand.


How do you manage to coil so neatly onto the Ekowool? Any tips and tricks?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> Haven't vaped on it too much so I'll give some thoughts once I've tried it more. Decided to take the magma to work and give it a run.
> 
> On that note I think the magma needs the Ekowool too. The cotton doesn't seem to be working too well. It doesn't feel like it's wicking enough from the well up to the coil.


Saw your wicking in the other thread, maybe try a thicker, more cotton wick. You need some Rayon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> How do you manage to coil so neatly onto the Ekowool? Any tips and tricks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


@Reonat 

I torched the Ekowool till it was glowing. I wrapped the coil on a 2mm screwdriver. Then used a nail clipper to clean the one end to thread it through the coil. 

I pinched and squashed the clipped end and gently pushed it through the coil with a twisting motion. 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre i will give that a bash. I rewicked it this morning with more cotton but still feels like its lacking.

Yes! I most definitely need some Rayon. and to think i was in Benoni and didnt hit up @Alex for some...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> @Reonat
> 
> I torched the Ekowool till it was glowing. I wrapped the coil on a 2mm screwdriver. Then used a nail clipper to clean the one end to thread it through the coil.
> 
> I pinched and squashed the clipped end and gently pushed it through the coil with a twisting motion.
> 
> Hope this helps


Awesome! 

I'm gonna give thus a try! The Ekowool has been giving me grey hairs! 

Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> @Reonat
> 
> I torched the Ekowool till it was glowing. I wrapped the coil on a 2mm screwdriver. Then used a nail clipper to clean the one end to thread it through the coil.
> 
> I pinched and squashed the clipped end and gently pushed it through the coil with a twisting motion.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yes. .. have to try threading it through as cannot get my coils so uniform when wrapping around the Ekowool. Will let you know how it works. I really like the Ekowool as the flavour is much much better although below 1 ohm I find flavour a bit flat. Currently have 4 wraps 28g around 2 pieces of 2 mm Ekowool and it is OK but not as much flavour as a single piece with 6 wraps. I assume is is the whole surface area thing. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm gonna give thus a try! The Ekowool has been giving me grey hairs!
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



It's a pleasure dude 

Glad I could help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Reonat let us know how it goes  don't forget we need pictures!


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> @Reonat let us know how it goes  don't forget we need pictures!


Only if it is neat and pretty like yours.. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre , not a fan of the Ekowool man  it wicks really nicely, but it tastes weird! Bummer. Back to cotton! Which doesn't seem to happy in the magma. 

The Ekowool wicked nicely in the magma.

Back to the reomiser it is. Lol

Magma is in the classifieds!


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Only if it is neat and pretty like yours..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Still waiting on the pics!


----------



## steve

30g twisted "dutty" coil . 4 wraps on rayon . Vapes like a boss

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> Still waiting on the pics!


Getting there... I did 2 the way you said and the 1st one is OK but too low for me at 0.8 and the other too high at 1.2.  I neeeeeeed one of those magnifying lights as being half blind is not helping much  as I lose count of the wraps and then can't see to count them. It is a bit fiddly to get the wick in but followed your advice and it does indeed work.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Getting there... I did 2 the way you said and the 1st one is OK but too low for me at 0.8 and the other too high at 1.2.  I neeeeeeed one of those magnifying lights as being half blind is not helping much  as I loose count of the wraps and then can't see to count them. It is a bit fiddly to get the wick in but followed your advice and it does indeed work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Keep trying  

If I ever lose count of wraps, I ask someone in the house to take a pic of the coil and count the wraps for me  works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

This is the 1.2 ohm coil. Need to drop it to around 0.95. Not as neat as yours. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> @Andre , not a fan of the Ekowool man  it wicks really nicely, but it tastes weird! Bummer. Back to cotton! Which doesn't seem to happy in the magma.
> 
> The Ekowool wicked nicely in the magma.
> 
> Back to the reomiser it is. Lol
> 
> Magma is in the classifieds!


I do find the Ekowool initially has a funny taste - best I can describe as 'wet dog'. It does go away though after a while. Is this the wierd you refer to?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> This is the 1.2 ohm coil. Need to drop it to around 0.95. Not as neat as yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

agree with @Andre, that's a great coil right there @Reonat  you rock lady!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm with @Andre on this one! that's a good coil there 

And yes, I would describe the taste similar to a "wet dog" vibe 

I vaped it for a few hours last night and it lingered. 

Need to give silica and rayon a bash next


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> I'm with @Andre on this one! that's a good coil there
> 
> And yes, I would describe the taste similar to a "wet dog" vibe
> 
> I vaped it for a few hours last night and it lingered.
> 
> Need to give silica and rayon a bash next


Rayon sounds like it could be a winner. I have been phoning all the salons in my area asking what they use. Probably think I am a complete lunatic. Am just imagining the conversations after my call... "Just got the weirdest call.... This crazy woman wants to know if she can 'smoke' our stuff". 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Reonat said:


> Rayon sounds like it could be a winner. I have been phoning all the salons in my area asking what they use. Probably think I am a complete lunatic. Am just imagining the conversations after my call... "Just got the weirdest call.... This crazy woman wants to know if she can 'smoke' our stuff".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Hahaha I'm laughing so loud now


----------



## Yiannaki

@Reonat maybe hit up @Rob Fisher and give him puppy eyes. You could leave with some Rayon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> @Reonat maybe hit up @Rob Fisher and give him puppy eyes. You could leave with some Rayon


I most certainly will but assume it will take some time to arrive... not sure if 'puppy eyes' will work though. He has daughters so may be immune.... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Reonat maybe hit up @Rob Fisher and give him puppy eyes. You could leave with some Rayon


 
I will happily give you some when mine arrives @Reonat !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> I will happily give you some when mine arrives @Reonat !


Thanks Rob. I am really looking forward to it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

*The reomizer 5*








This is a dual coil bottom fed dripper that also has an adjustable ring for air flow.

I have build a dual 9 wraps 26g which came to a .5 ohm coil.







The clouds are massive which is really cool if you open up the air to full but I have noticed that the flavour has dropped drastically.

If you turn the air down you get a lot of the flavour back but its not as good as the reomizer 1, 2 or 3.

Still if you looking to pimp our your reo and enter cloud competitions haha this is for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> *The reomizer 5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dual coil bottom fed dripper that also has an adjustable ring for air flow.
> 
> I have build a dual 9 wraps 26g which came to a .5 ohm coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clouds are massive which is really cool if you open up the air to full but I have noticed that the flavour has dropped drastically.
> 
> If you turn the air down you get a lot of the flavour back but its not as good as the reomizer 1, 2 or 3.
> 
> Still if you looking to pimp our your reo and enter cloud competitions haha this is for you.


Great coiling. A lot of wick looks like though. My experience with bf atties is less wicking is better flavour. You surely are going through all the Reomizers - apparently Rob is going up to Reomizer50.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

@Andre lol true ill try use less wick and see if it improves it I was just worried at .5 ohms I needed the extra juice lol

as always thinks for the hint!


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> @Andre lol true ill try use less wick and see if it improves it I was just worried at .5 ohms I needed the extra juice lol
> 
> as always thinks for the hint!


No, 0.5 is still very civilised - when you go down to 0.3 it starts getting very serious. Not that I have been there, 0.45 is my lowest and has been in my Cyclone with AFC now for more than 70 days, with ceramic wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> No, 0.5 is still very civilised - when you go down to 0.3 it starts getting very serious. Not that I have been there, 0.45 is my lowest and has been in my Cyclone with AFC now for more than 70 days, with ceramic wick.


You should try frenilla at 0.3ohms its sublime.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> You should try frenilla at 0.3ohms its sublime.


Ok, will do, if you replace the "Apprentice Vaper" with something more appropriate. One cannot vape at 0.3, be a Coil Master, have won a coil building competion, can mod mods, etc, and be an apprentice vaper!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

@Andre oki so ive used less wick!!







And all I can say is it did make a huge difference!!

but the flavour is still not as good as the others but it defiantly improved a lot thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> @Andre oki so ive used less wick!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I can say is it did make a huge difference!!
> 
> but the flavour is still not as good as the others but it defiantly improved a lot thanks!!


Glad that helped some. Yes, for me the best flavour lies in the smaller chamber atomizers, like the Reomizer2 and the Cyclone. Cyclone with AFC is the best for me so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

@Andre agreed! im waiting on royal mail to hurry up with my cyclone growl lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET

this would probably work a little better on rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

First setup in the reo. 6 simple wraps creating what I call a fugly coil at 1.0ohm using ekowool as a wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

F**k this ekowool mother piece of s***.

What a load of pita for a piece of crap that doesn't work. :fuming:
#rantover


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> F**k this ekowool mother piece of s***.
> 
> What a load of pita for a piece of crap that doesn't work. :fuming:
> #rantover


When we meet up for the taste box I'll show you how I did mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> When we meet up for the taste box I'll show you how I did mine


Thanks. 
Cause at this rate I'm going to break something out of frustration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I did this setup for my self and @steve lastnight and its rocking. if @Zodiac says this coil is vaping beautifully then you know!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Can I bring mines


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I did this setup for my self and @steve lastnight and its rocking. if @Zodiac says this coil is vaping beautifully then you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Please describe the setup.


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I did this setup for my self and @steve lastnight and its rocking. if @Zodiac says this coil is vaping beautifully then you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Your coils always look epic! 

Please send me some pre-made ones in the post

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> First setup in the reo. 6 simple wraps creating what I call a fugly coil at 1.0ohm using ekowool as a wick


Fugly coils are in fashion now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve

hey @Andre its 30g twisted 4 wraps and it does vape beautifully , the wick is rayon


----------



## RIEFY

anytime bru

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Fugly coils are in fashion now.


Ive always used fugly coils because they go well with wicking material like ekowool or silica. Microcoils are best with cotton and could never stand the taste of cotton. Guess im part of the cool gang now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Please describe the setup.


oops its a 4/5wrap twisted 30g ugly coil.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> hey @Andre its 30g twisted 4 wraps and it does vape beautifully , the wick is rayon


Thanks. ID, resistance?


----------



## RIEFY

.95 ohms 2mm id

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Cape vaping supplies said:


> oops its a 4/5wrap twisted 30g ugly coil.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Is it tightly wrapped around the wick?


----------



## steve

To be honest i havent tested the ohms on a reo coil for a long time as i normally do a few simple options that i know . Think cvs used a blue kayfun type screwdriver to wrap


----------



## RIEFY

iKeyaam said:


> Is it tightly wrapped around the wick?


around 2mm screwdriver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I did this setup for my self and @steve lastnight and its rocking. if @Zodiac says this coil is vaping beautifully then you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I have to say this is definitely one of the best 'all round' coils i've vaped on a Reo. It has an excellent balance of flavour, vapour and throat hit. Well done @Cape vaping supplies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Super coil @Cape vaping supplies , as always!
And your photos are always brilliant
Lovely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Super coil @Cape vaping supplies , as always!
> And your photos are always brilliant
> Lovely


Thank you sir!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Is it tightly wrapped around the wick?


He does it the micro coil way. Wrap around a mandrel, install and then wick.


----------



## ET

aye, that is the easiest. so i thought i'd try one of them dirty coil builds for myself, here it is
9 wraps, 2mm ID, 26 gauge kanthal. resistance not measured, rayon wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

Where can I get rayon ?


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Where can I get rayon ?


http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Spoke to a colleague who's friend is a hairdresser. She said she'll chat to her and see if I can buy a box 

When I told her it was for vaping. She looked at me funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html


Wow that's a big box..... Any chance of me buying some from someone?


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Wow that's a big box..... Any chance of me buying some from someone?


I have now been waiting more than a month for my box via www.have2have.co.za and am not getting any feedback from them. Utterly useless. If and when it does arrive, shall gladly post you some. Please remind me via PM in about a week's time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Morne said:


> Where can I get rayon ?


 
are you enjoying her ? and have you decided on a name for her ?


----------



## Morne

@shabbar She is awesome! Still can't believe how small she is.

I will add her name to the "name your Reo thread"


----------



## shabbar

Morne said:


> @shabbar She is awesome! Still can't believe how small she is.
> 
> I will add her name to the "name your Reo thread"


 
thats always what first time reo owners say , now waiting for that thread in the classies where you put all your other gear up for sale to fund another reo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

When I went to pick up my little Amy, I was also amazed when i saw how small the Reo mini actually was! 

But as the saying goes, dynamite comes in small packages... and in this instance it is very true!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Morne

So I went for a very basic build, 7 wraps 26g wire.... 0.8ohm with wick tucked under the coil, but tell you what..... This works amazingly well. Awesome flavor, great vape!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> So I went for a very basic build, 7 wraps 26g wire.... 0.8ohm with wick tucked under the coil, but tell you what..... This works amazingly well. Awesome flavor, great vape!!
> 
> View attachment 9328
> View attachment 9329


Great coiling. Why tuck the wick under the coil? Will it not impede the air flow? Just cut it short, barely touching the deck if at all. The juice goes quite high up. 
Yip, the simplicity but still great flavour and convenience is an integral part of the Reo. Glad you are liking it so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> Great coiling. Why tuck the wick under the coil? Will it not impede the air flow? Just cut it short, barely touching the deck if at all. The juice goes quite high up.
> Yip, the simplicity but still great flavour and convenience is an integral part of the Reo. Glad you are liking it so far.


@Andre I tried the short wick yesterday, but felt like it was not wicking properly. Maybe it's the cotton. With this build the flavor seems to be better..... Maybe it my imagination 
I'll try the short wick again and see if I can get it to work better. I need to get my hands on some rayon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> @Andre I tried the short wick yesterday, but felt like it was not wicking properly. Maybe it's the cotton. With this build the flavor seems to be better..... Maybe it my imagination
> I'll try the short wick again and see if I can get it to work better. I need to get my hands on some rayon


No, do not change if it works for you. If we all coiled and wicked exactly the same it would be utterly boring. With the Reomizer, as @ET remarked yesterday, just half a mm makes a huge difference. Normally, the lower to the deck the coil is the more flavour - it can go so low that it almost touch (with the ceramic deck even if it does touch it is not a train smash). The higher the coil the more throat hit. The nearer to the edge - the more flavour, the nearer to the posts - the more throat hit. Experiment until you get your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne

@Andre Great thanks for all the advise. I will experiment and see what works best for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm not sure if this is a question or a statement 

I noticed something today on my reomiser setup. It wasn't hitting very hard, nor was it producing much vapor.

I decided to re wick with fresh cotton. I noticed that the wick I had inserted was way too much as i kind of struggled to get it out of the coil. After a lot of swearing, I put in the new cotton (using a whole lot less than before) and the difference was like night and day.

It has hitting hard again and the vapor production was sexy.

Is it possible that because the cotton was so packed in the coil that it wasn't firing to its full potential?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I'm not sure if this is a question or a statement
> 
> I noticed something today on my reomiser setup. It wasn't hitting very hard, nor was it producing much vapor.
> 
> I decided to re wick with fresh cotton. I noticed that the wick I had inserted was way too much as i kind of struggled to get it out of the coil. After a lot of swearing, I put in the new cotton (using a whole lot less than before) and the difference was like night and day.
> 
> It has hitting hard again and the vapor production was sexy.
> 
> Is it possible that because the cotton was so packed in the coil that it wasn't firing to its full potential?


Absolutely, you probably strangled the coil. With cotton they say: Less is better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Absolutely, you probably strangled the coil. With cotton they say: Less is better.


Woops! Makes sense.

Still very nooby I guess


----------



## Alex

In my experience, getting the wick just right is much more of a challenge than simply rolling a coil. Once you have it right though, you will have a good reference point in future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> In my experience, getting the wick just right is much more of a challenge than simply rolling a coil. Once you have it right though, you will have a good reference point in future.


I must agree with that from today's incident. I had that "aha" moment when I re wicked after that horrible wick I referred to.

Now I know what I need to be doing! Which is not just taking any massive strands and twisting the hell out of it till I goes through. Lol. Kind of like trying to force a chubby person into skinny jeans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Yiannaki said:


> I must agree with that from today's incident. I had that "aha" moment when I re wicked after that horrible wick I referred to.
> 
> Now I know what I need to be doing! Which is not just taking any massive strands and twisting the hell out of it till I goes through. Lol. Kind of like trying to force a chubby person into skinny jeans


 
lol as we all know it fits but it does mean its gona work or even look good

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

The Golf said:


> lol as we all know it fits but it does mean its gona work or even look good


Wait are we talking about skinny jeans or cotton now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Yiannaki does it matter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So this was an accidental coil  I had 2 strands of kanthal next to each other. I wrapped this thinking it was 28g but realised it was 26 once I checked the ohms. It looks too pretty to not vape though 

So I think I'll keep it 

26G, 1.4mm ID, 9wraps, 0.67 ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Vaaaape it Bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So this was an accidental coil  I had 2 strands of kanthal next to each other. I wrapped this thinking it was 28g but realised it was 26 once I checked the ohms. It looks too pretty to not vape though
> 
> So I think I'll keep it
> 
> 26G, 1.4mm ID, 9wraps, 0.67 ohms


For sure, vape it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Yiannaki said:


> I'm not sure if this is a question or a statement
> 
> I noticed something today on my reomiser setup. It wasn't hitting very hard, nor was it producing much vapor.
> 
> I decided to re wick with fresh cotton. I noticed that the wick I had inserted was way too much as i kind of struggled to get it out of the coil. After a lot of swearing, I put in the new cotton (using a whole lot less than before) and the difference was like night and day.
> 
> It has hitting hard again and the vapor production was sexy.
> 
> Is it possible that because the cotton was so packed in the coil that it wasn't firing to its full potential?


 
your reo not hitting hard or producing much vapour???
try this on for size 

2.6mm ID parallel 26 gauge 6 wraps around 0.4 ohms of pure kick your buttness
actually hits a bit too hard to be honest, even on 9mg juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> For sure, vape it!


 

I shall indeed.  just trying to work out the battery lowest voltage I can safely vape it at 

My multimeter from ohm @johan is reading at 4.


Wish I had taken science in school


----------



## shabbar

You safe Bro , efest 35a ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

@ET sweet looking coil , let us know how she vapes


----------



## Yiannaki

ET said:


> your reo not hitting hard or producing much vapour???
> try this on for size
> 
> 2.6mm ID parallel 26 gauge 6 wraps around 0.4 ohms of pure kick your buttness
> actually hits a bit too hard to be honest, even on 9mg juice
> 
> View attachment 9406


 

Dang that's some great coiling right there 

Is it chucking the clouds ? 

Clouds fascinate me. Lol. They're fun!


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> You safe Bro , efest 35a ?


 
1 day old VTC 5's


----------



## shabbar

Yiannaki said:


> Dang that's some great coiling right there
> 
> Is it chucking the clouds ?
> 
> Clouds fascinate me. Lol. They're fun!



Bore your air hole out , paired with the right coil will be chucking clouds like a freight train

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

yeah can almost enter a cloud chasing comp with the reo now, and that's with the small standard reomiser airhole in there. heck knows the clouds a larger air intake will produce. luckily the efest 35A bat handles like a champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Yiannaki said:


> 1 day old VTC 5's



Definitely a ok , you can even go much lower in resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> yeah can almost enter a cloud chasing comp with the reo now, and that's with the small standard reomiser airhole in there. heck knows the clouds a larger air intake will produce. luckily the efest 35A bat handles like a champ


Do not go much lower on that batt though, the Continuous Discharge Current is actually just 20A.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Do not go much lower on that batt though, the Continuous Discharge Current is actually just 20A.


Lol I read this while I was vaping the coil and thought it was directed to me 

The vtc 5 continuous discharge current is 30A correct?

PS loving the warm flavour and throat hit off this coil  (it's probably not warm for you  but for someone who hovers around 1 ohm, this is a warm vape )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

quick dryburn and rewick





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

@Cape vaping supplies - that looks even sexier when its glowing  Nice one mate! i need to get me a drill so i can get some twisted coils going!


----------



## Morne

Hi all
Any suggestion for other atty's to try on my LP Reo Mini? I only have the RM2 at the moment.


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> I shall indeed.  just trying to work out the battery lowest voltage I can safely vape it at
> 
> My multimeter from ohm @johan is reading at 4.
> 
> 
> Wish I had taken science in school


 
 Open your right eye as well and you will see it displays more than just "4."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Morne said:


> Hi all
> Any suggestion for other atty's to try on my LP Reo Mini? I only have the RM2 at the moment.


 
I know @Alex uses the Atomic and is super happy with it.

@Andre and @Rob Fisher seem to be loving their cyclone AFC's

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

if I could afford one id probably go for a cyclone with afc. my atomic is in the process of being modded. have used a trident on the reo and it was damn good aswell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Hi all
> Any suggestion for other atty's to try on my LP Reo Mini? I only have the RM2 at the moment.


Yip, the Cyclone with AFC is truly awesome. @Rob Fisher has some coming in on a group buy and might have some spare. Just PM him. It includes the Cyclone, AFC and Fusion Drip Tip. Very expensive, but worth it imo.
Am getting in an Atomic from VapeClub, will share my impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Ok, so I got my atomic from @JakesSA Thanks!!

This is my first attempt. I did a dual coil, 26g, 9/10 wraps. It's at 0.78 ohm
On the smallest hole, it's got good flavor, but very little vapor. The bigger I go with the air flow, the more vapor produce but I loose the flavor. I also think I've got too much wick, I might go with less wick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Ok, so I got my atomic from @JakesSA Thanks!!
> 
> This is my first attempt. I did a dual coil, 26g, 9/10 wraps. It's at 0.78 ohm
> On the smallest hole, it's got good flavor, but very little vapor. The bigger I go with the air flow, the more vapor produce but I loose the flavor. I also think I've got too much wick, I might go with less wick.
> View attachment 9458
> View attachment 9459
> View attachment 9460


Yip, agree try less wick. Maybe go for around 0.6 ohms?


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> Yip, agree try less wick. Maybe go for around 0.6 ohms?


Is 0.6 ohm still ok/safe for these efest 18500 batteries?


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Is 0.6 ohm still ok/safe for these efest 18500 batteries?


Yip, quite safe from all the charts I have seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

@Morne, depending on the juice, but I prefer the smallest air holes for great flavour. Also try having the coils at the same height as the post holes, and loop the wick under the coil. Making sure to leave some open space directly under the coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> @Morne, depending on the juice, but I prefer the smallest air holes for great flavour.


Is the smallest air hole 1 mm?


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Is the smallest air hole 1 mm?


 
Atomic RDA clone by Infinite

The Atomic rebuildable atomizer is a great device for all of you that are looking to get the best flavor and vapor out of a RDA.

*Product Features:*
Stainless Steel4-piece construction
Three posts with Phillips Head Screws
Perfect for single or dual coil builds
Airflow control-outer sleeve for single or dual air holes
Air hole sizes: 1.5mm,2mm,3mm
Includes spare O-rings,wick, and wire
High quality precision machining
Drip tip not included
510 connection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

So build my first ugly coil, have to not fan of it cause well its UGLY.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Have to say flavour is freaking awesome lol I dnt care how it looks. Twisted ribbon 1mmx0.1 I think well its a .6ohm coil


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> So build my first ugly coil, have to not fan of it cause well its UGLY.


Lol, I know the feeling having grown up on micro coils!


----------



## The Golf



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

The Golf said:


> So build my first ugly coil, have to not fan of it cause well its UGLY.


Ugly is the new fashion  

Cool coil bud!

I've got some 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon here and I'm contemplating wrapping something. 

It's just that I'm so happy with my current (2 day old) setup that I'm unsure if I should risk spoiling it. Lol

Being a newbie at rebuildables, I run a higher risk of replacing an awesome one with a terrible one. Which will then cause me to enter coil depression

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Golf

Keep it until you get bored, lol my guess probably by midweek. I hav the same problem. If I hav a coil I love and its wrking y mess with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

found my sweet spot on the Atomic Aka Rm4 9 wraps 2mm id 26g ugly coil .78 ohms with 6mg juice using rayon as wick. its heavenly. using the 3mm airhole. My reason for modding this atty was to see if I could grow to like dual coils but nope im a single coil fan.








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome photo @Cape vaping supplies !
Dense cloud!


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Awesome photo @Cape vaping supplies !
> Dense cloud!


Thanks @Silver this is hopefully the transition to 6mg. so much want to go down

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Cape vaping supplies said:


> found my sweet spot on the Atomic Aka Rm4 9 wraps 2mm id 26g ugly coil .78 ohms with 6mg juice using rayon as wick. its heavenly. using the 3mm airhole. My reason for modding this atty was to see if I could grow to like dual coils but nope im a single coil fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 nice one!! I will try this build tomorrow..... I'm also not getting the dual coil to work well.


----------



## RIEFY

Morne said:


> nice one!! I will try this build tomorrow..... I'm also not getting the dual coil to work well.


I dont know but for some reason I cant get to like dual coils at all. even in commercial tanks I prefer singles.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

@Cape vaping supplies do not worry about it, I am a single coil guy myself, its less maintenance and seems much easier to get your vape exactly where you want it


----------



## The Golf

Hold the ph, since when do you own a copper vein @cvs


----------



## RIEFY

The Golf said:


> Hold the ph, since when do you own a copper vein @cvs


almost 2weeks allready bru. sold the woody to @MurderDoll

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Morne

@Cape vaping supplies thanks for sharing your build last night. I tried it today..... Awesome stuff!! The single setup works great!! My best build in the Atomic to date!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Morne said:


> @Cape vaping supplies thanks for sharing your build last night. I tried it today..... Awesome stuff!! The single setup works great!! My best build in the Atomic to date!


glad it worked for you. please show us some pics of your setup

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Keyaam

Cape vaping supplies said:


> found my sweet spot on the Atomic Aka Rm4 9 wraps 2mm id 26g ugly coil .78 ohms with 6mg juice using rayon as wick. its heavenly. using the 3mm airhole. My reason for modding this atty was to see if I could grow to like dual coils but nope im a single coil fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Nice fugly build!!


----------



## Morne

Ok so here's a pic..... Not a pretty build but works perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Morne said:


> Ok so here's a pic..... Not a pretty build but works perfectly!
> View attachment 9535


awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Nice coils guys, although i have found the atomic works best for me with dual coils and rayon.

1.4mm ID
7 wraps
26 awg

I have tried many other coil with bigger ID's but I keep coming back to the 1.4mm


----------



## The Golf

Please guy do me a favour. 0.9x1mm ribbon kanthol twisted ugly coil. Dnt tell anyone about it. It freaking rocks my world. Flavour is consistently awesome every single hit. Amazing throught hit. Remember not a soul

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

Alex said:


> Nice coils guys, although i have found the atomic works best for me with dual coils and rayon.
> 
> 1.4mm ID
> 7 wraps
> 26 awg
> 
> I have tried many other coil with bigger ID's but I keep coming back to the 1.4mm


@Alex I tried that build but with cotton.... Not bad at all. If I can get my hands on some rayon, I'll give it another try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> found my sweet spot on the Atomic Aka Rm4 9 wraps 2mm id 26g ugly coil .78 ohms with 6mg juice using rayon as wick. its heavenly. using the 3mm airhole. My reason for modding this atty was to see if I could grow to like dual coils but nope im a single coil fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I made a dual on the Atomic, but ripped one out this afternoon. I'm also a single coil fan. Weird. Dual takes to long to warm up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

ive yet to try a double coil build that gives better flavour if there is please do tell


----------



## Morne

paulph201 said:


> ive yet to try a double coil build that gives better flavour if there is please do tell


@paulph201 I'm with you... But really keen to get a good dual setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

this was my attempt at duals yesterday but my single vaped waaay better





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> ive yet to try a double coil build that gives better flavour if there is please do tell


For me, the Cyclone with AFC. Running at 0.45 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> For me, the Cyclone with AFC. Running at 0.45 ohms.



Iron Lung @Andre

I am guessing you forgot to add : with 18mg juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Iron Lung @Andre
> 
> I am guessing you forgot to add : with 18mg juice


Lol, with dual coils 0.45 is much less potent than a single coil at the same resistance, because of the slower heat up. My guess it would be the same as a single coil around 0.65 or higher.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

@Andre do you lung hit 18mg

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, with dual coils 0.45 is much less potent than a single coil at the same resistance, because of the slower heat up. My guess it would be the same as a single coil around 0.65 or higher.



Thanks @Andre - i will get there some day


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, with dual coils 0.45 is much less potent than a single coil at the same resistance, because of the slower heat up. My guess it would be the same as a single coil around 0.65 or higher.


 
@Andre how many wraps per coil with 28g please? I think it's time I tried a dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@Andre if you could please post pics id love to see that setup


----------



## Paulie

im running 2 setups at the moment and caint make up my mind witch is better lol

1) on a reomizer 2 using flat ribbon ugly coil 4 wrapps with ekowool -
2) on a reomizer 3 using 26g ugly coil 4 wraps rayon


they both have so much flavour. Would be interesting to hear which one you guys prefer.

I will say that its quicker to setup option 2.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre how many wraps per coil with 28g please? I think it's time I tried a dual coil.



Rob, until Ande answers, two 0.9 ohm coils. I build a 0.9 with 28g kanthal around 1.5 mm with 6 wraps
I know Andre uses 27g, so guess he uses 7 wraps if the same ID

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Not my setup, but it looks good.

igo-w 1.5mm air holes 28g 4/5 wraps @ .45 ohms, cotton wicks





source http://www.calivapers.com/showthread.php?5597-Wick-and-coil-set-up-thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Not my setup, but it looks good.
> 
> igo-w 1.5mm air holes 28g 4/5 wraps @ .45 ohms, cotton wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source http://www.calivapers.com/showthread.php?5597-Wick-and-coil-set-up-thread


Nice find! 

Really good looking setup 

Just had a weird thought, if someone had showed this to me 3 months ago while I was still on stinkies I wouldn't have had a clue at what I was looking at

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, until Ande answers, two 0.9 ohm coils. I build a 0.9 with 28g kanthal around 1.5 mm with 6 wraps
> I know Andre uses 27g, so guess he uses 7 wraps if the same ID


 
Thanks Hi Ho!


----------



## Alex

I just made a .51 ohm spaced micro coil, using 26g wire and a 1.4 mandrel. 4/5 wraps. Lekka Vapours - Choc Mint, and I seem to be picking up more chocolate notes now than before. Was using a non spaced micro coil of the same setup before. Oh, and using a Rayon wick both times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

So I've been running the Atomic on the mini.

1. 1st was Dual coils 3 wrapps 0.9 ribbon on 2 x 2mm ekowool. Didn't measure, but around 0.3 / 4
I wasn't very impressed. Took too long to heat up and drained the battery very fast.
2. 2nd I ripped one of the coils out, keeping the other coil. Thus 0.6 / 7.
Better, but not the flavor I get from the RM2.

Are there something I'm missing?
I loved the Atomic on my panzer, but for some reason on the Reo, it's not making my day.

How does your Atomic compare to the RM2?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> So I've been running the Atomic on the mini.
> 
> 1. 1st was Dual coils 3 wrapps 0.9 ribbon on 2 x 2mm ekowool. Didn't measure, but around 0.3 / 4
> I wasn't very impressed. Took too long to heat up and drained the battery very fast.
> 2. 2nd I ripped one of the coils out, keeping the other coil. Thus 0.6 / 7.
> Better, but not the flavor I get from the RM2.
> 
> Are there something I'm missing?
> I loved the Atomic on my panzer, but for some reason on the Reo, it's not making my day.
> 
> How does your Atomic compare to the RM2?


 
With standard dual coils, 1.4mm ID, very short legs, @.4ohms using the dual 1.5mm air holes - absolutely brilliant flavour for me, more intense than rm2 with same juice.


----------



## TylerD

Alex said:


> With standard dual coils, 1.4mm ID, very short legs, @.4ohms using the dual 1.5mm air holes - absolutely brilliant flavour for me, more intense than rm2 with same juice.


I will try that this afternoon. Thanks Alex.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre how many wraps per coil with 28g please? I think it's time I tried a dual coil.


Sorry for the late reply, was otherwise occupied. 
Let us say you want to go for around 0.8 ohms. On a 1.5 mm mandrel that would be around 10 wraps per coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Rob, until Ande answers, two 0.9 ohm coils. I build a 0.9 with 28g kanthal around 1.5 mm with 6 wraps
> I know Andre uses 27g, so guess he uses 7 wraps if the same ID


So for dual coils it means 12 wraps per coil.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Andre do you lung hit 18mg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Very, very rarely.....about once a month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> @Andre if you could please post pics id love to see that setup


Check it out over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/page-2#post-89800.
The one coil got a knock along the way. Still using those same coils and wick right now.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> Check it out over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/page-2#post-89800.
> The one coil got a knock along the way. Still using those same coils and wick right now.


WOW... Awesome thanks @Andre


----------



## RIEFY

Finally a dual coil setup hitting like a mule. excellent flavor vapor and throat hit. hopefully I wont mess with this coil for a while. 2mm id 28g 5/6 wrap ugly coil around .5ohms. The dark side gets better tge darker it gets lol












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Finally a dual coil setup hitting like a mule. excellent flavor vapor and throat hit. hopefully I wont mess with this coil for a while. 2mm id 28g 5/6 wrap ugly coil around .5ohms. The dark side gets better tge darker it gets lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Now we are talking! Always been my gut feel that dual coils are only really effective if at around 0.6 ohms. And you must have proper AFC with it. Not much hope that you will not mess with that one shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne

@Andre what's the lowest Ohm I can't safely run in a Mini (18500)


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Finally a dual coil setup hitting like a mule. excellent flavor vapor and throat hit. hopefully I wont mess with this coil for a while. 2mm id 28g 5/6 wrap ugly coil around .5ohms. The dark side gets better tge darker it gets lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Super coil and great photos yet again!
Lovely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> @Andre what's the lowest Ohm I can't safely run in a Mini (18500)


Presume you are talking out the Efest 18500 1000 mAh batts. If so, from all the info I have seen, you could probably go safely down to 0.5 ohms. Personally, I would feel more comfortable at 0.55 to 0.6 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Presume you are talking out the Efest 18500 1000 mAh batts. If so, from all the info I have seen, you could probably go safely down to 0.5 ohms. Personally, I would feel more comfortable at 0.55 to 0.6 ohms.


I will report back as I just started tonight at .52 ohms and see how these purple efests hold up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Presume you are talking out the Efest 18500 1000 mAh batts. If so, from all the info I have seen, you could probably go safely down to 0.5 ohms. Personally, I would feel more comfortable at 0.55 to 0.6 ohms.


Which reminds me, I better run out and get a few tomorrow!


----------



## Morne

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will report back as I just started tonight at .52 ohms and see how these purple efests hold up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


@Cape vaping supplies Thanks, keep up posted


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Now we are talking! Always been my gut feel that dual coils are only really effective if at around 0.6 ohms. And you must have proper AFC with it. Not much hope that you will not mess with that one shortly.


I noticed this to. Dual coils need to be low resistance to shine. I'm really enjoying single coils at the moment 0.6 - 0.9 ohms.


----------



## Yiannaki

So I decided to experiment this evening as I have quite found a good build for this ribbon wire.

0.8 X 0.1 mm ribbon, 2mm ID, 5 wraps. 0.76 ohms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> So I decided to experiment this evening as I have quite found a good build for this ribbon wire.
> 
> 0.8 X 0.1 mm ribbon, 2mm ID, 5 wraps. 0.76 ohms.


That coil looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> That coil looks awesome.


Thanks @Alex

Busy wicking it now. Will let you know how it vapes 

I'm missing the rayon like mad. Cotton just isn't the same anymore!


----------



## RIEFY

Yiannaki said:


> So I decided to experiment this evening as I have quite found a good build for this ribbon wire.
> 
> 0.8 X 0.1 mm ribbon, 2mm ID, 5 wraps. 0.76 ohms.


awesome bro ribbon works well. if you want to get your coils looking neater with the same space between them leave it on mandrel take a pliers and grip the 2 ends space coils and pull tight with plieŕs. install with mandrel in place then remove and thread your wick through

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Busy wicking it now. Will let you know how it vapes
> 
> I'm missing the rayon like mad. Cotton just isn't the same anymore!


 
You forgot to take the stuff I cut off for you.


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> awesome bro ribbon works well. if you want to get your coils looking neater with the same space between them leave it on mandrel take a pliers and grip the 2 ends space coils and pull tight with plieŕs. install with mandrel in place then remove and thread your wick through
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks for the tip bro!

Will most definitely do that on the next one 


Alex said:


> You forgot to take the stuff I cut off for you.


Lol I know  I'm such a chop! 

By the time I clicked I was already halfway home 

At least I have reo bottles to bribe u with now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the tip bro!
> 
> Will most definitely do that on the next one
> 
> Lol I know  I'm such a chop!
> 
> By the time I clicked I was already halfway home
> 
> At least I have reo bottles to bribe u with now


 
You have a Reo for me I'll be there in 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> You have a Reo for me I'll be there in 10


Lol you have 2 already  

Speaking of reos, there might be a surprise coming soon [HASHTAG]#excitement[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I almost forgot. 

So the coil I posted... flavour is good  condensed milk is going down nicely. 

Vapour production is average but daaaaaaaaaaaaaam the throat hit is quite hectic considering the coil is sitting quite low.

I think this is one for @Silver to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Yiannaki said:


> I almost forgot.
> 
> So the coil I posted... flavour is good  condensed milk is going down nicely.
> 
> Vapour production is average but daaaaaaaaaaaaaam the throat hit is quite hectic considering the coil is sitting quite low.
> 
> I think this is one for @Silver to try


how old is your condensed milk bro?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> how old is your condensed milk bro?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I've had it for just over 2 weeks. Think its 3 weeks from when @Just B produced it.


----------



## RIEFY

mine seems like it needs a good steep

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mine seems like it needs a good steep
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


How long have u had it for man?


----------



## RIEFY

got it today was made with last batch

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz

CVS, I did send it with strick instructions to leave it to steep for another week 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> got it today was made with last batch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Yep. It most definitely needs some alone time in the dark 

Like @Metal Liz says, at least a week.


----------



## Silver

Hi all, wonder if this has happened to you before on your Reo/RM2

My 0.9 ohm simple micro coil in my "Tarks Matador" reo started becoming muted the past 2 days. It works but its asif its firing with less power. 

Changed battery, checked posts were tight, rewicked (cotton) - still the same. I even did a voltage drop test. Was 0.2 volts, so thats okay. 

Then last night I decided to change the coil and make a new one. Voila! Back to its usual self, firing with gusto

When I loosened the one post screw, the one leg "disappeared". Ie snapped off. So that was the problem, it was probably on its way out. Just that looking at it before, one would never tell that this was happening. 

I think i had that coil in there for a few weeks, so it was quite old. But am wondering if mybe my post screws are damaging the wire. Do they need to be filed on the RM2?

Anyway, just a headsup. If your coil is not working properly but all looks fine, just make another one.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi all, wonder if this has happened to you before on your Reo/RM2
> 
> My 0.9 ohm simple micro coil in my "Tarks Matador" reo started becoming muted the past 2 days. It works but its asif its firing with less power.
> 
> Changed battery, checked posts were tight, rewicked (cotton) - still the same. I even did a voltage drop test. Was 0.2 volts, so thats okay.
> 
> Then last night I decided to change the coil and make a new one. Voila! Back to its usual self, firing with gusto
> 
> When I loosened the one post screw, the one leg "disappeared". Ie snapped off. So that was the problem, it was probably on its way out. Just that looking at it before, one would never tell that this was happening.
> 
> I think i had that coil in there for a few weeks, so it was quite old. But am wondering if mybe my post screws are damaging the wire. Do they need to be filed on the RM2?
> 
> Anyway, just a headsup. If your coil is not working properly but all looks fine, just make another one.


For sure that happens. Yes, you can file the screw end a bit, but also important not to over tighten. As you tighten you will see the tail end of the wire starting to move. When that happens, give it one more turn and that is usually enough, but depends on your setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre 

Another gripe I have is with one of my mom's LP grands / LP RM2 (@Poppie) :

I just cannot get it so that the airhole is where I want it (ie the 9 o clock to 3 o clock area as per @Andre ' s diagram)
It always ends up in the other half. 

Have tried without an o-ring, with the thin one and the fatter one. I dont want to overtighten either. 

Has anyone had a "positioning problem" and how did you resolve it?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> Another gripe I have is with one of my mom's LP grands / LP RM2 (@Poppie) :
> 
> I just cannot get it so that the airhole is where I want it (ie the 9 o clock to 3 o clock area as per @Andre ' s diagram)
> It always ends up in the other half.
> 
> Have tried without an o-ring, with the thin one and the fatter one. I dont want to overtighten either.
> 
> Has anyone had a "positioning problem" and how did you resolve it?


Try one of the o-rings in the cap of the juice bottle, if you have a spare.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Try one of the o-rings in the cap of the juice bottle, if you have a spare.



Ok thanks, havent tried that yet. Will do so
Thanks for the suggestion @Andre!
I noticed that one is even thicker


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hi all, wonder if this has happened to you before on your Reo/RM2
> 
> My 0.9 ohm simple micro coil in my "Tarks Matador" reo started becoming muted the past 2 days. It works but its asif its firing with less power.
> 
> Changed battery, checked posts were tight, rewicked (cotton) - still the same. I even did a voltage drop test. Was 0.2 volts, so thats okay.
> 
> Then last night I decided to change the coil and make a new one. Voila! Back to its usual self, firing with gusto
> 
> When I loosened the one post screw, the one leg "disappeared". Ie snapped off. So that was the problem, it was probably on its way out. Just that looking at it before, one would never tell that this was happening.
> 
> I think i had that coil in there for a few weeks, so it was quite old. But am wondering if mybe my post screws are damaging the wire. Do they need to be filed on the RM2?
> 
> Anyway, just a headsup. If your coil is not working properly but all looks fine, just make another one.


 
100% Hi Ho @Silver that indeed happened to me... I cleaned it... I nolax'ed it I rewicked it and only when I finally looked closely at the coil under my lighted magnifying glass did I realise the one leg had broken... it caused me two days of pain and anguish!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> Another gripe I have is with one of my mom's LP grands / LP RM2 (@Poppie) :
> 
> I just cannot get it so that the airhole is where I want it (ie the 9 o clock to 3 o clock area as per @Andre ' s diagram)
> It always ends up in the other half.
> 
> Have tried without an o-ring, with the thin one and the fatter one. I dont want to overtighten either.
> 
> Has anyone had a "positioning problem" and how did you resolve it?


 
I have that problem with my Woodvils and it drives my up the wall! I have not found a real solution to it yet despite playing with O-Rings. It's either too loose or too tight.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I have that problem with my Woodvils and it drives my up the wall! I have not found a real solution to it yet despite playing with O-Rings. It's either too loose or too tight.


Try a drip tip o-ring or similar around the 510 connection of the atomizer - that sometimes works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

So I thought I'll give the Igo a try today. Really impressed!!! Went for a ugly coil, 5 wraps @ 0.57 ohms with cotton. Flavor is really awesome and vape is very good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

sooo I went further down the dark hole. did a 8wrap 26g 2mm id dual coil. this setup is a monster of note. so far the efest are keeping up I built last night at 8pm puffed till about 11pm and vaped the same battery till now and when I switched out battery was at 3.6v which still had a decent kick.












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

WOW! Some serious clouds there Bro!
Very nice!


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> sooo I went further down the dark hole. did a 8wrap 26g 2mm id dual coil. this setup is a monster of note. so far the efest are keeping up I built last night at 8pm puffed till about 11pm and vaped the same battery till now and when I switched out battery was at 3.6v which still had a decent kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Wow, to build an ugly coil that neat must be more difficult than a micro coil! And your are playing far from your usual resistance? Because you are now trying 6 mg nic?
Build my Atomic with micro dual coils to 0.4 ohms. That get me Silver plated, but the flavour is not up there for me. Posted some pics here.


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Wow, to build an ugly coil that neat must be more difficult than a micro coil! And your are playing far from your usual resistance? Because you are now trying 6 mg nic?
> Build my Atomic with micro dual coils to 0.4 ohms. That get me Silver plated, but the flavour is not up there for me. Posted some pics here.


Yes @Andre vaping 6mg since monday I think and im loving it. For me the flavor on the atomic is the best out of all drippers I have used so far. havent tried a cyclone yet. loving the subohm dark side

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

P


Cape vaping supplies said:


> sooo I went further down the dark hole. did a 8wrap 26g 2mm id dual coil. this setup is a monster of note. so far the efest are keeping up I built last night at 8pm puffed till about 11pm and vaped the same battery till now and when I switched out battery was at 3.6v which still had a decent kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Pretty awesome looking coils @Cape vaping supplies
6mg nic is the way... no just to figure how you produce them clouds


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> P
> Pretty awesome looking coils @Cape vaping supplies
> 6mg nic is the way... no just to figure how you produce them clouds


bigger airholes bro. get another atty to mod to blow clouds

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> bigger airholes bro. get another atty to mod to blow clouds
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


@Cape Vape Supplies... just waiting on you to let me know when my atomic is ready for collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I had to remake 3 coils last night on the RM2, because the negative post screw kept gutting the wire, well as soon as I started positioning the coil with the mandrel inserted. I think I'm a serial over tightener. 

Started using a tiny screwdriver that came bundled with one of the Kayfuns, this thing has very little torque. So it's just finger tight now, and holding strong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Big achievement for me today, first sub ohm coil 0.8  vapes like a dream  oh and got my first coil burn aswell haha

But then all the excitement was turned into sad panic! I accidently bumped her off the kitchen counter!!! Now the door only slides up and very, very difficult on the down slide... plus some of the black wrinkle got scraped off... very very sad 












sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats and sorry Lizzie!


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks Rob, I'm almost in tears here... 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Alex

Metal Liz said:


> Big achievement for me today, first sub ohm coil 0.8  vapes like a dream  oh and got my first coil burn aswell haha
> 
> But then all the excitement was turned into sad panic! I accidently bumped her off the kitchen counter!!! Now the door only slides up and very, very difficult on the down slide... plus some of the black wrinkle got scraped off... very very sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


 
Don't worry. exactly the same thing happened to me after about 3days, except it was the left corner. The way to fix is pretty easy. Get a file or some sandpaper and gently file it back. Will post a pic soon to help.





1. This is where it landed on the porcelain tile from counter top, which pushed the metal out slightly in No.2

2. I tried to roughly show how it deformed here, wasn't as much as that. But if you place a business card down in
place of the door - right below area 2 (to protect the surface below). You can gently file it back into a straight line. In this photo it looks pretty bad
but in real size you can't even see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Well done @Metal Liz and sorry to hear about the drop. No train smash, just follow Alex's advice. The scrape marks you can hide with a black permanent marker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Alex said:


> Don't worry. exactly the same thing happened to me after about 3days, except it was the left corner. The way to fix is pretty easy. Get a file or some sandpaper and gently file it back. Will post a pic soon to help.


Thanks Alex, help will be much appreciated 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> Well done @Metal Liz and sorry to hear about the drop. No train smash, just follow Alex's advice. The scrape marks you can hide with a black permanent marker.


Thanks ohm johan, I felt super proud of myself even after I got the coil burn hahaha, that's what it's all about 

Just want to get Amy back in tip top shape again though 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I added to my other post @Metal Liz  happy filing. Just go slow, it's not hard.


----------



## Metal Liz

Alex said:


> Don't worry. exactly the same thing happened to me after about 3days, except it was the left corner. The way to fix is pretty easy. Get a file or some sandpaper and gently file it back. Will post a pic soon to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is where it landed on the porcelain tile from counter top, which pushed the metal out slightly in No.2
> 
> 2. I tried to roughly show how it deformed here, wasn't as much as that. But if you place a business card down in
> place of the door - right below area 2 (to protect the surface below). You can gently file it back into a straight line. In this photo it looks pretty bad
> but in real size you can't even see it.


Awesome thanks Alex, I will get this sorted on the weekend, you're an absolute star 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Mine fell as well, twice, on tar! Most of the edges are a bit ruffed up, but it doesn't bother me really. It's mine, and I aint selling it ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Mine fell as well, twice, on tar! Most of the edges are a bit ruffed up, but it doesn't bother me really. It's mine, and I aint selling it ever


It now has character!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

sorry to hear that @Metal Liz i hope you manage to hide it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Limited quantity of new doors now available here at VM, if you cannot live with the scratch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> Limited quantity of new doors now available here at VM, if you cannot live with the scratch.


Thanks Andre  I reckon though that I'll deal with the scratch for now, it's hidden in the groove in anycase, and like you said it gives character, Amy is one hardcore rocker and she's got the bruises to prove it  

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Metal Liz said:


> Big achievement for me today, first sub ohm coil 0.8  vapes like a dream  oh and got my first coil burn aswell haha
> 
> But then all the excitement was turned into sad panic! I accidently bumped her off the kitchen counter!!! Now the door only slides up and very, very difficult on the down slide... plus some of the black wrinkle got scraped off... very very sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


Aah damn. I wudnt be too impressed if I let little Anna fall. But well done on the 0.8
Thats around my sweet spot 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Marzuq said:


> Aah damn. I wudnt be too impressed if I let little Anna fall. But well done on the 0.8
> Thats around my sweet spot
> 
> Disappearing into to the clouds..


Yeah I wasn't too impressed with myself either, but ja it was bound to happen at one point or another... 
Atleast nothing is broken and Alex gave me a great tip on how to sort out the door issue 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Yeah I wasn't too impressed with myself either, but ja it was bound to happen at one point or another...
> Atleast nothing is broken and Alex gave me a great tip on how to sort out the door issue
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


If that was any other mod the outcome might have been more serious. A Reo can take some knocks, and those knocks can usually be easily fixed if you want to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

After 10 days with the reo i decided to drill the airhole to 1.5mm. Only reason was that the flavour became too intense for me and throat it got a bit harsh. Its now a mellow vape just the way i like it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

iKeyaam said:


> After 10 days with the reo i decided to drill the airhole to 1.5mm. Only reason was that the flavour became too intense for me and throat it got a bit harsh. Its now a mellow vape just the way i like it


im vaping on dual 2mm holes freaking awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im vaping on dual 2mm holes freaking awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



That must be a pretty light draw.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> That must be a pretty light draw..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


straight to the lungs fills them up nicely

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Potent!!! Been doing some lung hits. 3 hits and I'm good lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> straight to the lungs fills them up nicely
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I still prefer that tiny hole. The draw is tighter. The flavour seems richer too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Inspired by the coils I've seen @Cape vaping supplies do.

26g, 2mm ID, 0.73ohms. Ugly coil?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Inspired by the coils I've seen @Cape vaping supplies do.
> 
> 26g, 2mm ID, 0.73ohms. Ugly coil?


 
Looks great! How does it vape?


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks great! How does it vape?


Wicking now! Will post feedback in 2 minutes

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Morne

Yiannaki said:


> Wicking now! Will post feedback in 2 minutes


2 min are up.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Morne said:


> 2 min are up.....


Sorry I'm slow 


Rob Fisher said:


> Looks great! How does it vape?


Flavour is great! 

Takes a while to heat up tho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry I'm slow
> 
> Flavour is great!
> 
> Takes a while to heat up tho!


Yeah, that is the 26g, too slow for me, but some love it. I prefer 27g. Great coiling btw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Gizmo said:


> Welcome to the enthusiasts forum for ECIGSSA.co.za


that is a beautiful coil aint nothing ugly about it. how does she vape?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Yeah, that is the 26g, too slow for me, but some love it. I prefer 27g. Great coiling btw.


Thank you @Andre !

Unfortunately 26g is all I'm left with atm 

Both vape club and sub ohm are out of stock 

I would be super keen to try out 27g. Seems like it would be a perfect medium!

Where would one find stock of this?



Cape vaping supplies said:


> that is a beautiful coil aint nothing ugly about it. how does she vape?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


@Cape vaping supplies I'm not sure if you're referring to my coil because of the post you quoted  

If you are, then thanks  flavour is tops! One of the best if not the best coil I've wrapped in terms of flavour.  Just takes a bit longer to warm up.


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you @Andre !
> 
> Unfortunately 26g is all I'm left with atm
> 
> Both vape club and sub ohm are out of stock
> 
> I would be super keen to try out 27g. Seems like it would be a perfect medium!
> 
> Where would one find stock of this?
> 
> 
> @Cape vaping supplies I'm not sure if you're referring to my coil because of the post you quoted
> 
> If you are, then thanks  flavour is tops! One of the best if not the best coil I've wrapped in terms of flavour.  Just takes a bit longer to warm up.


I order from www.zivipf.de at reasonable prices and shipping. Have yet to come across 27g locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Does Sky Blue not have?


----------



## RIEFY

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that is a beautiful coil aint nothing ugly about it. how does she vape?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


dont know what happened here I qouted your post lol. great coiling

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Does Sky Blue not have?


Nope.


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Nope.



Pity...


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> I order from www.zivipf.de at reasonable prices and shipping. Have yet to come across 27g locally.


Need to find the button to switch it to English


----------



## Alex

Great looking coil @Yiannaki, I'm running low on wire here myself, may need to visit the place near me in Apex, Benoni. But they only have the 28g and 32g last I checked. Perhaps they have more, I'll find out for you guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Great looking coil @Yiannaki, I'm running low on wire here myself, may need to visit the place near me in Apex, Benoni. But they only have the 28g and 32g last I checked. Perhaps they have more, I'll find out for you guys.



Thanks @Alex 

That would be awesome! Well if you do find some 28g I wouldn't mind swapping you for some 26g or rayon  

I'm so jealous that you're around the corner from @JakesSA tho! Luckily for my wallet, I'm far away


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> That would be awesome! Well if you do find some 28g I wouldn't mind swapping you for some 26g or rayon
> 
> I'm so jealous that you're around the corner from @JakesSA tho! Luckily for my wallet, I'm far away


 
I'll try them tomorrow. It's been crazy busy for me here today, just got home an hour ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I'll try them tomorrow. It's been crazy busy for me here today, just got home an hour ago.


No worries man. Whenever you can!

Geez and I thought I had a long day


----------



## Yiannaki

So I whipped out the ribbon wire again, determined to find a setup that I like!

0.8 X 0.1 mm, 2mm ID, 1.01Ω 

I tried to get the wraps to slightly touch one another and not overlap. 

Verdict: I prefer normal kanthal  lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> So I whipped out the ribbon wire again, determined to find a setup that I like!
> 
> 0.8 X 0.1 mm, 2mm ID, 1.01Ω
> 
> I tried to get the wraps to slightly touch one another and not overlap.
> 
> Verdict: I prefer normal kanthal  lol


I've tried it like this when I got my ribbon and it didn't work for me.
Do ugly coil 4 wrap 0.8 ohm. I prefer 3 wrap 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon on 2 x 2mm ewokfur. +-0.6 ohm.
This is where I love my vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> I've tried it like this when I got my ribbon and it didn't work for me.
> Do ugly coil 4 wrap 0.8 ohm. I prefer 3 wrap 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon on 2 x 2mm ewokfur. +-0.6 ohm.
> This is where I love my vape!


Thanks @TylerD I will give that one a bash! If that doesn't work for me, it's bye bye ribbon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys okay so got my new Reo today. Very nice mod. 

Just one problem i have with the Reomiser. There is like no no air. 

I love my big clouds and long lung hits. 

Love the look of the reomiser so i have two questions. Can i run dual coil and is it a good idea to make two 3mm holes in it? 

Any advice will be great


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys okay so got my new Reo today. Very nice mod.
> 
> Just one problem i have with the Reomiser. There is like no no air.
> 
> I love my big clouds and long lung hits.
> 
> Love the look of the reomiser so i have two questions. Can i run dual coil and is it a good idea to make two 3mm holes in it?
> 
> Any advice will be great



Unfortunately the reomiser is single coil only bud.

I know some of the guys have drilled theirs out. Just remember, bigger holes = less flavour! So you'll have to sacrifice one for the other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Okay cool then ill make one 3mm hole. Need sum air in that atty


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool then ill make one 3mm hole. Need sum air in that atty


Maybe try 2 first and see how you feel. It's currently a 1 mm hole. rather be cautious and test an in between before you've drilled a 3mm and the flavour isn't what you want it to be.

Hope this helps man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe try 2 first and see how you feel. It's currently a 1 mm hole. rather be cautious and test an in between before you've drilled a 3mm and the flavour isn't what you want it to be.
> 
> Hope this helps man.


Thx yes that sounds like a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe try 2 first and see how you feel. It's currently a 1 mm hole. rather be cautious and test an in between before you've drilled a 3mm and the flavour isn't what you want it to be.
> 
> Hope this helps man.


Yeah that's how I wud go about it too. Trial and error rather that oh damn error!! 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

@VapeSnow you can do dual coils on ur RM2 but most prefer single coils as you would have to do stacked or parallel dual coil because of the single air hole. If you going to drill, id go 1.5 - 2.0 -2.5 then 3mm. .5mm jumps on a Reo seems to be really big. I went frm 1.5 to 1.8 and I only do lung hits, the flavour is awesome. Practice with a couple of different ohm coils first on a specific builds before you go to the next size hole


----------



## RIEFY

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys okay so got my new Reo today. Very nice mod.
> 
> Just one problem i have with the Reomiser. There is like no no air.
> 
> I love my big clouds and long lung hits.
> 
> Love the look of the reomiser so i have two questions. Can i run dual coil and is it a good idea to make two 3mm holes in it?
> 
> Any advice will be great


Congrats and welcome dude.

There are guys on ecf who have drilled a extra hole on the opposite side and they run dual coils in there rm2s which they are happy with. if you have a lp reo get an atomic so far the atomic has given me the best vape ever on my reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Congrats and welcome dude.
> 
> There are guys on ecf who have drilled a extra hole on the opposite side and they run dual coils in there rm2s which they are happy with. if you have a lp reo get an atomic so far the atomic has given me the best vape ever on my reo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Hi buddy i have a atomic running on it but i love the look of the reomiser. Ill start by making the hole a bit bigger and test it. Thx for all the advice guys.


----------



## DoC

Where can I get an atomic lol... Reomiser is brilliant.. But clouds and flavour I needs more lol

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## VapeSnow

DoC said:


> Where can I get an atomic lol... Reomiser is brilliant.. But clouds and flavour I needs more lol
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


Vapeclub is the only place stocking them but they are out of stock.


----------



## DoC

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Yiannaki

DoC said:


> Where can I get an atomic lol... Reomiser is brilliant.. But clouds and flavour I needs more lol
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 

They will be re-stocking it soon according to @JakesSA so hang in there


----------



## JakesSA

Apologies for the shortage, next week this time they'll be back in stock.


----------



## Nooby

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool then ill make one 3mm hole. Need sum air in that atty


 
If you want, Vapour Mountain(Benji) are selling RM2 covers. You could buy a spare 1 in the meantime for your 3ml holes...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Nooby said:


> If you want, Vapour Mountain(Benji) are selling RM2 covers. You could buy a spare 1 in the meantime for your 3ml holes...


That sounds good. Going to get two. Make one 2mm hole and other one 2.5-3mm. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Nooby

JakesSA said:


> Apologies for the shortage, next week this time they'll be back in stock.


 
Its a long wait... is it here yet?


----------



## JakesSA

Would an air hole size adjustment ring not be a nice addition for the RM2s?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> Would an air hole size adjustment ring not be a nice addition for the RM2s?


 
Indeed, that would be the holy grail.


----------



## JakesSA

I guess all that is needed to start with are some measurements ..


----------



## thekeeperza

0.9x0.1 ribbon around 2mm Ekowool - 0.6Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> Would an air hole size adjustment ring not be a nice addition for the RM2s?


There is a thread somewhere on the ECF Reoville where the modmaster actually designed one, also acting as a cup for oversquonking. Never came to fruition as far as I know. Shall search for it when I have time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

View attachment 10449
0.9x0.1 ribbon 7vwraps on 2mm ID comes out to 0.7ohms...rayon wick... 
Love this setup jeez. Awesome throat hit, awesome flavor.. Vapor is a bit more than normal micro coil setup. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> http://www.importitall.co.za/Graham-Professional-Cellucotton-40-Ft-Box-ap-B004OR6OLY.html


 
@Andre have you any idea what REINFORCED is? This box is WAY bigger and I was hoping for the huge box so I could share with everyone but the 40' box is actually quite small and once you have given away a foot per person the box empties pretty quick.

http://www.importitall.co.za/Reinforced-Rayon-CelluCotton-500ft-Coil-44070-ap-B00AX8834O.html


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre have you any idea what REINFORCED is? This box is WAY bigger and I was hoping for the huge box so I could share with everyone but the 40' box is actually quite small and once you have given away a foot per person the box empties pretty quick.
> 
> http://www.importitall.co.za/Reinforced-Rayon-CelluCotton-500ft-Coil-44070-ap-B00AX8834O.html


Reinforced has a strip of paper in the centre running along the length. Can just be removed. Found this on Reddit.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reonat said:


> Reinforced has a strip of paper in the centre running along the length. Can just be removed. Found this on Reddit.


 
Thanks @Reonat! I think I'll order the gigantic box then!


----------



## MurderDoll

So I tried to build a coil on Winona now. 

The posts are loose. 
When I try unscrew the screw, the whole post comes out. 

Managed to get it sorted to a degree. But now the holes in the post aren't exactly straight so the coil sits scew. :/


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre have you any idea what REINFORCED is? This box is WAY bigger and I was hoping for the huge box so I could share with everyone but the 40' box is actually quite small and once you have given away a foot per person the box empties pretty quick.
> 
> http://www.importitall.co.za/Reinforced-Rayon-CelluCotton-500ft-Coil-44070-ap-B00AX8834O.html


Did see on ECF that the reinforced is not recommended, but have no details.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Did see on ECF that the reinforced is not recommended, but have no details.


 
Phew... just in time thanks @Andre!


----------



## Yiannaki

Tried following rips tutorial on a diamond coil this evening. It was a total disaster! Lol. And a pain in the butt to try and wick! 

back to my 1.4 mm ID, 26G, 11 wrap, 0.8 Ω microcoil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

quickly knocked together a triple parallel 28 gauge coil, 2.3 mm abouts ID, vapes pretty nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

So after an in depth discussion with @Silver at the meet I was inspired to build a parallel coil as he was really impressed with his. Thanks for the advice on keeping the fold on the kanthal and cutting it only after you've wrapped the coil.

Here it is.	Parallel 28g, 2mm ID, 8 wraps, 0.67 Ω

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Yiannaki 
Very good looking coil
Hows the vape?
How do you find the 2mm id?


----------



## Yiannaki

@Silver I am really impressed with this setup. I've actually been vaping on it since last night. 

The flavour is really nice and crsip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Yiannaki said:


> So after an in depth discussion with @Silver at the meet I was inspired to build a parallel coil as he was really impressed with his. Thanks for the advice on keeping the fold on the kanthal and cutting it only after you've wrapped the coil.
> 
> Here it is.	Parallel 28g, 2mm ID, 8 wraps, 0.67 Ω


awesome looking coil dude!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So after an in depth discussion with @Silver at the meet I was inspired to build a parallel coil as he was really impressed with his. Thanks for the advice on keeping the fold on the kanthal and cutting it only after you've wrapped the coil.
> 
> Here it is.	Parallel 28g, 2mm ID, 8 wraps, 0.67 Ω


That is a stunningly neat coil for parallel coiling! Please explain: "_keeping the fold on the kanthal and cutting it only after you've wrapped the coil"_?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> That is a stunningly neat coil for parallel coiling! Please explain: "_keeping the fold on the kanthal and cutting it only after you've wrapped the coil"_?


Thanks @Andre  so when building the coil, I took a long piece of kanthal and folded it in two. I used this folded side to wrap around the mandrel as it ensured I could easily control both strands. Once the coil was wrapped I cut that folded area to free the coils. @Silver recommended this.


PS does any of this make sense with how I've explained it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre  so when building the coil, I took a long piece of kanthal and folded it in two. I used this folded side to wrap around the mandrel as it ensured I could easily control both strands. Once the coil was wrapped I cut that folded area to free the coils. @Silver recommended this.
> 
> 
> PS does any of this make sense with how I've explained it?


Thanks, makes perfect sense....I now understand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Thanks, makes perfect sense....I now understand!


 
Awesome  I am really loving this build!


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a very nice thread on ECF with the different sizes of the Reomisers...

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hysical-comparison-chart-rm2-rm3-rm4-rm5.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a very nice thread on ECF with the different sizes of the Reomisers...
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hysical-comparison-chart-rm2-rm3-rm4-rm5.html


Thank you, very useful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

The reomiser thread seems to have slowed down a lot lately with all the other bf attys around 

So the parallel coil I shared last, is a winner in my eyes and to this point my favourite coil on the reomiser to date.

Tonight I decided to build the same coil, but with a 1.4mm ID to see what difference the ID will have on the vaping experience. 

Parallel 28G, 1.4mm ID, 8 wraps. 0.5Ω

I will share some feedback after trying it out for a few days.

In the meantime, here is a pic or two

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

I like the look of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I like the look of that


Thanks @Alex 

It was much easier to wrap the 2.0 mm ID, I struggled a bit with this one and feel it's not as neat


----------



## ET

got a bit tired of the coil i had in the reo so decided to play with some of my twisted kanthal and made a 7 wrap triple twisted 26 gauge coil. vaping some vk pina colada on it right now, very tasty. coil takes a second to heat up but once it does, flavour and clouds are plentifull. not sure how to judge throat hit, by now pretty used to 12mg juice in the reomiser

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## The Golf

Very nice coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> The reomiser thread seems to have slowed down a lot lately with all the other bf attys around
> 
> So the parallel coil I shared last, is a winner in my eyes and to this point my favourite coil on the reomiser to date.
> 
> Tonight I decided to build the same coil, but with a 1.4mm ID to see what difference the ID will have on the vaping experience.
> 
> Parallel 28G, 1.4mm ID, 8 wraps. 0.5Ω
> 
> I will share some feedback after trying it out for a few days.
> 
> In the meantime, here is a pic or two


 
Neat coil @Yiannaki despite you saying it was not very neat. 

Am interested to hear your findings on the 1.4mm iD. 
Some questions if I may:
- What were you comparing it to? 2mm?
- And how many wraps was the previous one?

I also noticed your coil seems quite near to the posts as opposed to near the edge. 
- Is that where you like it?


----------



## Silver

ET said:


> got a bit tired of the coil i had in the reo so decided to play with some of my twisted kanthal and made a 7 wrap triple twisted 26 gauge coil. vaping some vk pina colada on it right now, very tasty. coil takes a second to heat up but once it does, flavour and clouds are plentifull. not sure how to judge throat hit, by now pretty used to 12mg juice in the reomiser
> 
> View attachment 11381
> View attachment 11380
> View attachment 11379
> View attachment 11378
> View attachment 11377


 
Super twisting and wrapping there @ET
And great photos!

Did you measure the resistance? 
I would imagine its very low - like 0.5 or even lower?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Neat coil @Yiannaki despite you saying it was not very neat.
> 
> Am interested to hear your findings on the 1.4mm iD.
> Some questions if I may:
> - What were you comparing it to? 2mm?
> - And how many wraps was the previous one?
> 
> I also noticed your coil seems quite near to the posts as opposed to near the edge.
> - Is that where you like it?




Sorry I should have been more clear on what I was comparing it to 

I was comparing it to a 2.0mm ID with the same number of wraps.(8) I wanted to test how the same wraps on a smaller mandrel would affect the experience. 

- in regard to the coils position On the deck, I noticed the previous one was quite far from the edge, so I tried to replicate that in this one in order to keep them as similar as possible. Minus the ID of course.

I've been so distracted by the cyclones I haven't even had a proper chance to test this one out and compare it to the previous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear on what I was comparing it to
> 
> I was comparing it to a 2.0mm ID with the same number of wraps.(8) I wanted to test how the same wraps on a smaller mandrel would affect the experience.
> 
> - in regard to the coils position On the deck, I noticed the previous one was quite far from the edge, so I tried to replicate that in this one in order to keep them as similar as possible. Minus the ID of course.
> 
> I've been so distracted by the cyclones I haven't even had a proper chance to test this one out and compare it to the previous


 
Ok thanks - am curious to hear what your findings are.

I really appreciate what you are doing here @Yiannaki 

With the same number of wraps there will have been a lot more wire in the 2mm ID coil, so the resistance would have been higher and power lower. Therefore my guess is you will probably find this current 1.4mm ID coil to be more flavoursome and throat hitting, just on the power alone. 

I am interested also in the crispness of the vape and whether there is a change in "splutter" or wetness... See if you can pick up on those things - I will be glad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Silver said:


> Super twisting and wrapping there @ET
> And great photos!
> 
> Did you measure the resistance?
> I would imagine its very low - like 0.5 or even lower?


 
came in around 0.35 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Ok thanks - am curious to hear what your findings are.
> 
> I really appreciate what you are doing here @Yiannaki
> 
> With the same number of wraps there will have been a lot more wire in the 2mm ID coil, so the resistance would have been higher and power lower. Therefore my guess is you will probably find this current 1.4mm ID coil to be more flavoursome and throat hitting, just on the power alone.
> 
> I am interested also in the crispness of the vape and whether there is a change in "splutter" or wetness... See if you can pick up on those things - I will be glad.


It's all for the greater good of vaping  

Will hopefully share some thoughts tomorrow 

PS I will most definitely take those points into consideration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@ET that is one awesome looking coil bro!


----------



## ET

Shot dude. Looks like I might have to do a smaller I'D coil sometime to try that out. All mine are 2mm plus ones


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> got a bit tired of the coil i had in the reo so decided to play with some of my twisted kanthal and made a 7 wrap triple twisted 26 gauge coil. vaping some vk pina colada on it right now, very tasty. coil takes a second to heat up but once it does, flavour and clouds are plentifull. not sure how to judge throat hit, by now pretty used to 12mg juice in the reomiser
> 
> View attachment 11381
> View attachment 11380
> View attachment 11379
> View attachment 11378
> View attachment 11377


 
Beautiful coiling there, deserving of a Coil Master award imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

thanks @Andre , i like playing with kanthal. will try some fancy coils one of these days. but for now the previous coil was a bit warm so i grabbed another piece of twisted kanthal and made this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super coiling @ET
Is that 26g mixed with 30g?
Resistance?
How's the vape on that?


----------



## ET

bollocks forgot to put stats. 2 x 28 and 1 x 26 gauge twisted together. 11 wraps around a 1.5mm screwdriver, comes in around 0.55 ohms. 
not sure yet if i like this one more than the last. much cooler vape yes but i think i'm losing some flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Stunning coiling @ET and even more stunning photography.


----------



## ET

thanks johan, my cellphone does all the heavy lifting there, takes some nice shots it does 
report back, the triple twisted 26 gauge is giving me loads more flavour. think i'm going to stick to my larger inner diameter coils for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> The reomiser thread seems to have slowed down a lot lately with all the other bf attys around
> 
> So the parallel coil I shared last, is a winner in my eyes and to this point my favourite coil on the reomiser to date.
> 
> Tonight I decided to build the same coil, but with a 1.4mm ID to see what difference the ID will have on the vaping experience.
> 
> Parallel 28G, 1.4mm ID, 8 wraps. 0.5Ω
> 
> I will share some feedback after trying it out for a few days.
> 
> In the meantime, here is a pic or two


Hey stranger. When you count wraps on a dual coil is it actual wraps of dual kanthal or total "coils"? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Hey stranger. When you count wraps on a dual coil is it actual wraps of dual kanthal or total "coils"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hey Nat 

It's the wraps of the dual coils if that makes sense ?

so 8 wraps is actually 16 in total but you count 1 wrap of the paralell wires as one wrap.

Lol this is confusing to type 


Please let me know if this made no sense


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> Hey Nat
> 
> It's the wraps of the dual coils if that makes sense ?
> 
> so 8 wraps is actually 16 in total but you count 1 wrap of the paralell wires as one wrap.
> 
> Lol this is confusing to type
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this made no sense


100% sense. Sorry actally a dumb question as your pics show this clear as day. Next question. If I generally enjoy about 0.9 to 1 ohm in a single coil what should I aim for in a dual? My ohm meter has stopped working so trying ti gauge how many wraps I should aim for. I have managed about 7wraps/14 coil dual but found the flavour a bit flat. Did another today that is about 5/10 and it seems better so wondered what would my ideal be concidering my preference on a single wrap.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> 100% sense. Sorry actally a dumb question as your pics show this clear as day. Next question. If I generally enjoy about 0.9 to 1 ohm in a single coil what should I aim for in a dual? My ohm meter has stopped working so trying ti gauge how many wraps I should aim for. I have managed about 7wraps/14 coil dual but found the flavour a bit flat. Did another today that is about 5/10 and it seems better so wondered what would my ideal be concidering my preference on a single wrap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


To get a parallel coil in at a similar resistance with no more than 9 wraps, you're gonna need 32 g kanthal.

This is a bit of a thumb suck as I'm not able to check online now but I would say about 7 wraps with 32g 2.0mm ID would come in around your ideal resistance. 

If you don't have 32g, try bum some off @Rob Fisher. I know he has

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> To get a parallel coil in at a similar resistance with no more than 9 wraps, you're gonna need 32 g kanthal.
> 
> This is a bit of a thumb suck as I'm not able to check online now but I would say about 7 wraps with 32g 2.0mm ID would come in around your ideal resistance.
> 
> If you don't have 32g, try bum some off @Rob Fisher. I know he has


Rob... I need a visit. Rayon, 32g and a Spa treatment... Rob's Reo Salon. If only my days were longer!!!!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Rob... I need a visit. Rayon, 32g and a Spa treatment... Rob's Reo Salon. If only my days were longer!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


What was the ID of the coil you wrapped where you said the flavour felt a bit flat?


----------



## Yiannaki

@Reonat I had a quick look and 30g at 8 wraps on a 2.0mm ID should work for you. 

If you prefer the smaller ID then go for 32g on a 1.4/1.5mm ID with 6 or 7 wraps. 

So far I'm preferring the flavour I'm getting off of the 2.0mm. I find the flavour to be more rich. Still putting my 1.4mm through its paces though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> What was the ID of the coil you wrapped where you said the flavour felt a bit flat?


Was 1.5mm

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Was 1.5mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Give a 2.0mm a bash and let me know how you find it. 8 wraps on 28g should put you around .65/.67. Much lower than you're accustomed to but definitely worth a try.

Try using a tobacco if you have or a dessert style juice. I find that the fruity flavours tend to shine more around 1/1.2Ω

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So I picked up my drill today and had me some fun doing my first twisted coil 

I first straightened the wires as per the video @Alex shared the other day and then proceeded to twist them. 

The result?

twisted 28g, 7 wraps, 2MM id, 0.89Ω

The verdict:

I've never tried twisted coils before and I must say this has impressed me in the last few minutes I've vaped on it for.

The flavour is rich, and crisp! 

It's a little noisy with a touch of spitting but nothing is coming up the drip tip.

It's not the type of coil that fires full steam immediately, but it's better for a slow, longer draw.

The vapour production is superb!


I have a feeling this could be a new favourite

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> So I picked up my drill today and had me some fun doing my first twisted coil
> 
> I first straightened the wires as per the video @Alex shared the other day and then proceeded to twist them.
> 
> The result?
> 
> twisted 28g, 7 wraps, 2MM id, 0.89Ω
> 
> The verdict:
> 
> I've never tried twisted coils before and I must say this has impressed me in the last few minutes I've vaped on it for.
> 
> The flavour is rich, and crisp!
> 
> It's a little noisy with a touch of spitting but nothing is coming up the drip tip.
> 
> It's not the type of coil that fires full steam immediately, but it's better for a slow, longer draw.
> 
> The vapour production is superb!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling this could be a new favourite


 
That's a great looking coil @Yiannaki, I still enjoy using a twisted coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

not all twisted coils work out but at least they look pretty  nice coiling dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> That's a great looking coil @Yiannaki, I still enjoy using a twisted coil.



Thanks @Alex  it's really an awesome coil!



ET said:


> not all twisted coils work out but at least they look pretty  nice coiling dude



Thanks birthday boy 

Noted. Lucky for me I got it right this time 

Won't argue with you there. They sure look awesome!


----------



## ET

now grab your drill and just randomly twist stuff, so much of funness. just a note when twisting together already twisted kanthal, reverse the drills spin direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

just as a matter of interest and i may be in the wrong section here but here goes...
i decided to do a new coil on my RM2
twisted 28g kanthal
7 wraps

my test was this..
i wicked using rayon. instead of the usual tight fit i went for a much looser fit. the result. a very tight draw. flavour wasnt very rich and needed to squonk every 3 to 4 hits. vapor production was terrible. closer to cigarette smoke and every time i fired it would make popping sounds.

without changing the coil build, just removing the loose rayon and changed that out for the usual tighter fit, the result was back to normal.
nice airy draw. richer flavour. vape production was much better and no popping.

i redid this test a second time just to make sure of the result and it was identical.
im not sure what causes the major change but i know for sure it exists...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Super looking coil @Yiannaki !
Giving me ideas and more work to do 
Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> just as a matter of interest and i may be in the wrong section here but here goes...
> i decided to do a new coil on my RM2
> twisted 28g kanthal
> 7 wraps
> 
> my test was this..
> i wicked using rayon. instead of the usual tight fit i went for a much looser fit. the result. a very tight draw. flavour wasnt very rich and needed to squonk every 3 to 4 hits. vapor production was terrible. closer to cigarette smoke and every time i fired it would make popping sounds.
> 
> without changing the coil build, just removing the loose rayon and changed that out for the usual tighter fit, the result was back to normal.
> nice airy draw. richer flavour. vape production was much better and no popping.
> 
> i redid this test a second time just to make sure of the result and it was identical.
> im not sure what causes the major change but i know for sure it exists...



Thanks for sharing this @Marzuq 
I also got quite a lot of 'popping' when I played with twisted wires a while back. 
Will keep your comments in mind next time to make the wick a bit tighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

people have said with rayon you need more of it than you would put say cotton. cotton swells a bit, rayon contracts when wet. so soon i'll try wetting my rayon before i insert the wick, that should give me maximum rayon in the coil possibly. or be a big fail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I found a very good coil built.
Its a normal Micro coil with 26gauge wrapped 8times around a 1/16 drillbit that comes out as 0.8 ohms
Ive aligned it in the middle of the deck and aligned it so the center of the coil aligns directly over the airholes (I drilled a second airhole on the opposite side). Then I wicked it like the hurricane coil, not through the coil, but around it like a donut.
So airflow goes directly through the coil from both sides
Flavor is the best ive tasted yet and vapor production is great.
What do u guys think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Very impressive. And creative to utilize your two air holes with a single coil. Well done. Enjoy.


----------



## zadiac

Very good build, but, unfortunately, your claim has to go into the "famous last words" thread as we've all said "I've built the perfect coil!"  and then we always come up with something more awesome.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq

bjorncoetsee said:


> I found a very good coil built.
> Its a normal Micro coil with 26gauge wrapped 8times around a 1/16 drillbit that comes out as 0.8 ohms
> Ive aligned it in the middle of the deck and aligned it so the center of the coil aligns directly over the airholes (I drilled a second airhole on the opposite side). Then I wicked it like the hurricane coil, not through the coil, but around it like a donut.
> So airflow goes directly through the coil from both sides
> Flavor is the best ive tasted yet and vapor production is great.
> What do u guys think?


very impressive coil bro!!
very similar concept to the hurricane coil build.


----------



## Yiannaki

Guys, just a heads up. I have just merged the 'I have built the Perfect coil" thread into the Reomiser thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

With tapatalk down this weekend, I didn't get a chance to share some rm2 builds.

First was a bit of an experiment.

Single Coil
Triple Twisted 30g, with 0.8x0.1 mm ribbon.
2.0mm id
6 wraps
0.43 ohms
Cotton Wick

Verdict? It was quite slow to heat up, flavour was meh, vapour sucked. But it sure looked cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

One of my favourite builds, regardless of the atty:

Single coil
26g
2.0mm ID
7 Wraps
0.67 ohms
Cotton Wick

Verdict: Simply Awesome. This for me, is my favourite single coil build at the moment with regards to flavour. It's warm, dense and full bodied!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome coiling @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Awesome coiling @Yiannaki


Thanks @Alex 

I find coil building therapeutic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> I find coil building therapeutic



Me too  I just ripped out a perfectly great coil on the Atomic to replace it with a twisted 27g. And also to test a 2mm ID. Not crazy about this one yet.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Me too  I just ripped out a perfectly great coil on the Atomic to replace it with a twisted 27g. And also to test a 2mm ID. Not crazy about this one yet.


I hate it when that happens!

Then you end up living with regret  

Where did you manage to get some 27g from?


----------



## Al3x

So I did the second build on my reo with ribbon, this is the first-time I tried ribbon and I must say pretty impressive so far 5 wraps 1.8mm 0.9 ohms



Wicked it with cotton


----------



## johan

Al3x said:


> So I did the second build on my reo with ribbon, this is the first-time I tried ribbon and I must say pretty impressive so far 5 wraps 1.8mm 0.9 ohms
> View attachment 12507
> 
> 
> Wicked it with cotton



This is my favorite coil in Reo, I just wick with Ekowool or ceramic, and 4 wraps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder if there is an RM2 AIRFLOW on the cards!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Alex said:


> Me too  I just ripped out a perfectly great coil on the Atomic to replace it with a twisted 27g. And also to test a 2mm ID. Not crazy about this one yet.


Currently I liking twisted 28G, 5-6 wraps over 2x1.5mm drill bits taped together..ie ends up as a 1.5x3mm oval. Fits nice in RM and Atomic. Same coil build works nice with single 26G too. Wicking with 4 strands of Bamboo


----------



## huffnpuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if there is an RM2 AIRFLOW on the cards!
> 
> View attachment 12518
> View attachment 12519
> View attachment 12520
> View attachment 12521



Frikkin Epic. I suppose it can function as AFC too. I could definitely use a catch cup like this ( My subconcious can't come to terms that a Reo bottle is not a stress ball)


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> So I did the second build on my reo with ribbon, this is the first-time I tried ribbon and I must say pretty impressive so far 5 wraps 1.8mm 0.9 ohms
> View attachment 12507
> 
> 
> Wicked it with cotton


You can coil, Sir - very neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Cleaned Thor tonight, build a new ugly coil and rayen wick. 28g 6 wraps, exactly 1ohm.









Vapes like a dream !!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Cleaned Thor tonight, build a new ugly coil and rayen wick. 28g 6 wraps, exactly 1ohm.
> View attachment 12576
> View attachment 12577
> View attachment 12578
> View attachment 12579
> View attachment 12580
> View attachment 12581
> View attachment 12582
> 
> 
> Vapes like a dream !!!
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Nothing like a clean Reo, freshly coiled and wicked. Enjoy. You have it down pat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> Cleaned Thor tonight, build a new ugly coil and rayen wick. 28g 6 wraps, exactly 1ohm.
> View attachment 12576
> View attachment 12577
> View attachment 12578
> View attachment 12579
> View attachment 12580
> View attachment 12581
> View attachment 12582
> 
> 
> Vapes like a dream !!!
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Super coiling there   

Glad you're enjoying it!

It seems the so called 'ugly' coil is very popular around here 

I am very curious about the way you've wicked the coil, with the one tail going between the two posts. Do you find it wicks better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> Super coiling there
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> It seems the so called 'ugly' coil is very popular around here
> 
> I am very curious about the way you've wicked the coil, with the one tail going between the two posts. Do you find it wicks better?



I've tried a couple of wicking the coils an this just gives me nice vape. I put it under neath the leg and the coil thru to the back 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> I've tried a couple of wicking the coils an this just gives me nice vape. I put it under neath the leg and the coil thru to the back
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Thanks for sharing 

I should give this coil setup a try the next time I recoil my atties 

Judging by the resistance I'm guessing it's on a 2mm mandrel right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I should give this coil setup a try the next time I recoil my atties
> 
> Judging by the resistance I'm guessing it's on a 2mm mandrel right?



Its done on this 




Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Its done on this
> View attachment 12583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Thats exactly 2mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> Its done on this
> View attachment 12583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Yep  that's about 2mm I think.

I use it as my secondary mandrel to install my dual coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Thats exactly 2mm



Thank you @johan i really didn't know 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @johan i really didn't know
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



measured with a vernier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> measured with a vernier.



I still want one of thous 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @annemarievdh 
Thanks for sharing. Thor looks super

I am going to try that wick position next (between the posts)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Silver, and @Yiannaki, I hope the wicking works for you guys. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## WHITELABEL

Not my neatest work, I was just messing around with builds on my reo and came up with this. It turned our really well so thought I would post it in case anyone else wanted to give it a try. Draw is slightly tighter than my nano coil, but the flavour is awesome. Someone's probably made one, but in case they haven't I'm calling in the Gambit coil Haha. 26g around 20 gauge needle, 12 wraps came out at 0.9 ohms. Done on Reomizer 2.0

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok, so I tried the twisted thing. 32g kenthal, 2 strands, and twisted them together.

Gave it 6 wraps, on what is, I think a 3mm thingy.

 nice vape and cloud. But no idea what the ohm's are. 








No lung hits on this thing, only mouth to lung hits


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Nice looking coil @annemarievdh !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Nice looking coil @annemarievdh !



Ag thank you, but I'm ripping it out an doing a new one now. Burns my thought to much. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

View attachment 15580





Ok 26g, twisted. 3 wraps. 2mm thingy. Warm vape, huge clouds,

This thing kicks but 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 15580
> 
> 
> View attachment 15581
> 
> 
> Ok 26g, twisted. 3 wraps. 2mm thingy. Warm vape, huge clouds,
> 
> This thing kicks but
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor
> View attachment 15582


Love you coiling, but think you should consider taking the resistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Love you coiling, but think you should consider taking the resistance, This coil I guess you are below 0.2 ohms, which could put your battery under severe pressure.



Thats what I'm thinking, but there is no way I can take the resistance. My mvp keeps on changing its reeding an jaco's VTR's screen ain't working no more. Will leave it till morning and play again 



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Thats what I'm thinking, but there is no way I can take the resistance. My mvp keeps on changing its reeding an jaco's VTR's screen ain't working no more. Will leave it till morning and play again
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Thanks, play all you like, but play safe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Thanks, play all you like, but play safe!



Thank you will definitely do so. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> Love you coiling, but think you should consider taking the resistance.


Yup. I agree. 3 wraps twisted 26 is very low. If this is on a Mini it is too low for the 18500.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

See, this is why we need a forum. Thank you for the warning @Silver and @kevkev 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## kevkev

annemarievdh said:


> See, this is why we need a forum. Thank you for the warning @Silver and @kevkev
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


This is my favourite forum ever!
I built a 4 wrap 26g twisted an hour ago in my Atomic. Was way too intense for my liking. Ripped it out and now running a .5 dual 28g. Much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

can only estimate it, but, 26G twisted 3 wraps on 2mm is somewhere in the region of 0.2 Ohm, meaning that on a battery on it's nominal voltage 3.7 Volts, you are looking at a constant draw of 18.5 Amps.. So if your battery is rated @ 20A constant draw, you should be fine, it not, you better put some more wraps on there, hehe, between 5 / 6 wraps.....

Hope that helps, of, and use this tool to to pre calculate your coils a bit, it also indicates the warmth of the vape and so on, but see for yourself 
http://www.steam-engine.org/ if you click on the coil wrapping bottom, you will see a drop-down menu next to the kenthal a1 section, from there you can choose twisted.....

The safest is to make sure you check your coil resistance, Very rarely that a battery will explode, but you don't want to be the one holding the device when it does decide to explode.... SAFETY FIRST!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice, just for interest sake. Wat was the ohm's on your 4 wraps @kevkev


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## kevkev

annemarievdh said:


> Nice, just for interest sake. Wat was the ohm's on your 4 wraps @kevkev
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


The Segelei 30w I used to measure read between .3 and .4 - it could not fire it. Popped it back on the Grand and vaped it for 5 minutes before ripping it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@annemarievdh - only a pleasure

Not only safety issues - but you may by accident have a short - and without checking it on an ohm meter with the cap on - you will not know. Then you may collapse the hot spring on the Reo - and then you will be "Reo-less" until you can get it fixed. 

I think you need to get a dedicated ohm meter as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

as silver said, not so much blowing your face off but rendering the reo inoperable, even for a short while will be a serious pita

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> @annemarievdh - only a pleasure
> 
> Not only safety issues - but you may by accident have a short - and without checking it on an ohm meter with the cap on - you will not know. Then you may collapse the hot spring on the Reo - and then you will be "Reo-less" until you can get it fixed.
> 
> I think you need to get a dedicated ohm meter as soon as possible.



That would be a tragic day!! Well the Reo is standing on my bed still while I'm at the doctors with my pink spotted 5 year old. Will re do the coil when I'm home 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

Do you guys think 7 wraps will be fine. And how many wraps do I need to be between 0.6 and 0.8 ohms 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## JW Flynn

Hi hi, I think you are going to be looking at something in the lines of 0.4 to 0.5 on 7 wraps....
Check out the estimate
see the results of the wrapping on the right hand side... This is an estimate... would still have to test the coil to see how much it actually is to be safe... if it comes out to the estimate, you are looking at a safe 9.25 Amp draw from your battery
Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok don't know how accurate this thing is, but that is last knights coil. The 3 wrap one.

So it was way to low 



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

And there the meter thingy don't want to come on. So I'm back to guessing 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## JW Flynn

That should be pretty accurate, bearing in mind that you would like to take the reading while the coil is still in place on your deck, and you can take the reading from either the posts, or unscrew it and take the reading between the thread and the centre post of the RDA... that should be pretty close to the actual reading. and remember, the device you are testing now will have an even better tolerance than the coil testers, it should be as close to the actual reading of the coil as you can get, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

annemarievdh said:


> And there the meter thingy don't want to come on. So I'm back to guessing
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


lol, hope you did not fire it while testing the resistance... That could probably have blown the fuse... check first just remove the battery and let the device reset, if not, check the fuse, it may have popped... simply replace the fuse and keep going... well, don't apply power while testing the resistance, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jip that is what i did, took the reeding from the posts were the coil was secured in 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

JW Flynn said:


> lol, hope you did not fire it while testing the resistance... That could probably have blown the fuse... check first just remove the battery and let the device reset, if not, check the fuse, it may have popped... simply replace the fuse and keep going... well, don't apply power while testing the resistance, hehe



Haha no I think the battery is flat. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## JW Flynn

cool cool, hehe, hope you get sorted and happy soon, hehe...


----------



## annemarievdh

Ag thank you 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok so this is my latest creation. Dot worry with the cap on there is no short. I know it looks big, right. 




Not to bad...

Now for the vape...

Nope, to harsh, cona build me one like before.  no twisted wire, just plain normal 26g 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

nice one, looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

There we go, back to normal 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

nice, playing it safe, that is a better bet, hehe... get that ohmmeter, if you want to start building all these funny coils, you rather want a ohm meter to keep things safe


----------



## annemarievdh

Jip jip, planing on it. And thank you for all the help 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Silver

0.53 ohm paracoil with 28g. 

Blackbird 18mg

Kicking like a mule. 

Lovely!




I always need at least one device that is ready to deliver a knockout punch when needed. No better juice to do the honours than Blackbird

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> 0.53 ohm paracoil with 28g.
> 
> Blackbird 18mg
> 
> Kicking like a mule.
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 17492
> 
> 
> I always need at least one device that is ready to deliver a knockout punch when needed. No better juice to do the honours than Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 17493


That is a knockout coil, bro. I must shamelessly admit yet to get a paracoil right. At least all my single and dual coils, bar one, are now around 0.5 ohms. In the Odin can feel I need lower nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> That is a knockout coil, bro. I must shamelessly admit yet to get a paracoil right. At least all my single and dual coils, bar one, are now around 0.5 ohms. In the Odin can feel I need lower nic.


Wow! So the Odin will be the one who brings your nic level down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> 0.53 ohm paracoil with 28g.
> 
> Blackbird 18mg
> 
> Kicking like a mule.
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 17492
> 
> 
> I always need at least one device that is ready to deliver a knockout punch when needed. No better juice to do the honours than Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 17493


Nice coiling there @Silver !

Will need to test this one from you to witness the kick first hand!


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Wow! So the Odin will be the one who brings your nic level down


Jeez, an effective vaporizer. They tell me the Nuppin hits even harder....will have to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> That is a knockout coil, bro. I must shamelessly admit yet to get a paracoil right. At least all my single and dual coils, bar one, are now around 0.5 ohms. In the Odin can feel I need lower nic.



Thanks @Andre

Actually, todays paracoil was quite special for me. Was the first time i used 28g for a para in a workhorse device.
About 6 or 7 (double) wraps is the max for me before it gets just too long
With the 30g, it comes out at about 0.7 ohms. I never felt the need to go lower than that. But today I thought, why not. 

This coil is fabulous. I did try something similar many months back and it spat at me and made too much noise. I probably did something wrong. This one is very good. Not as crisp and dry as the 30g but still perfectly acceptable to me. The vapour, flavour and throat hit are all very good.

At 0.5 ohms, its like two 1 ohm coils - so actually still "tame" by single coil standards

I just think that its a winner for me for the tobacco juices in the RM2 - where you cant build a dual.

Trick for me to get the paracoil nice is to first straighten the wires using the amazingly simple "RipTripper drill method". Then the wrapping is much easier and more orderly. I still need to get lessons on how to neaten up the left most wrap. They always tend to flare out a bit. I know @MurderDoll uses pliers to pull the legs a bit while still on the mandrel. I need to get good at that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Nice coiling there @Silver !
> 
> Will need to test this one from you to witness the kick first hand!



Only a pleasure @Yiannaki 
When we meet next 
This coil is likely going to stay for some time!


----------



## ET

now just waiting on rob to make himself a para coil 
since a para 26 gauge like i have in my reomiser heats up nice and quick i might be doing myself a 26 and 28 gauge para coil ala staged heating later today for testing


----------



## kimbo

The stage coil got me ..

32g.. 26g 7 wraps 2mm ID 0.7ohm







Sorry it is a bit juicy 

Hit very nice. flavor very good .. i think i will keep this for now ,the last and the first wrap just got away from me 

BTW i never did so many coil build in a day .. i re coil every hour just to see what something else will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> The stage coil got me ..
> 
> 32g.. 26g 7 wraps 2mm ID 0.7ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it is a bit juicy
> 
> Hit very nice. flavor very good .. i think i will keep this for now ,the last and the first wrap just got away from me
> 
> BTW i never did so many coil build in a day .. i re coil every hour just to see what something else will do


I struggle with IDs bigger than 1.5mm. Seems as if you do not have enough wicking material in there - Rayon needs quite a bit more than cotton?


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> The stage coil got me ..
> 
> 32g.. 26g 7 wraps 2mm ID 0.7ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it is a bit juicy
> 
> Hit very nice. flavor very good .. i think i will keep this for now ,the last and the first wrap just got away from me
> 
> BTW i never did so many coil build in a day .. i re coil every hour just to see what something else will do



For improved flavor I suggest you position your coil way closer to the edge (further way from posts).


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> For improved flavor I suggest you position your coil way closer to the edge (further way from posts).


@johan i am still looking for the best possession for more TH than flavor, i need that thump 



Andre said:


> I struggle with IDs bigger than 1.5mm. Seems as if you do not have enough wicking material in there - Rayon needs quite a bit more than cotton?


@Andre i squonk a bit more but it seems to me the longer the juice sit in the wick the less flavor you get, so i provide the coil with fresh juice every 2nd toot


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> @johan i am still looking for the best possession for more TH than flavor, i need that thump



For increased throat hit, position your coils horizontally above the air hole of the cap (up from the ceramic deck).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @johan i am still looking for the best possession for more TH than flavor, i need that thump
> 
> 
> @Andre i squonk a bit more but it seems to me the longer the juice sit in the wick the less flavor you get, so i provide the coil with fresh juice every 2nd toot


Then maybe is smaller ID is just what you need, also makes positioning the coil much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Then maybe is smaller ID is just what you need, also makes positioning the coil much easier.


Remember i am in the States, so it is trail and error for me lol

I will try to make the next meet and book @Silver for a Reo how to


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Remember i am in the States, so it is trail and error for me lol
> 
> I will try to make the next meet and book @Silver for a Reo how to


Lol, I am in the same boat over here, videos and forums were/are my tutors. Quite a few videos here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/
Do consider spaced coils for your NET. NETS tends to clog up micro coils very fast.


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Do consider spaced coils for your NET. NETS tends to clog up micro coils very fast.



That i must try, i did not think about that. Thank you


----------



## LandyMan

And so it starts 

The Reomiser 2 comes with an o-ring ... do you just put it in the catch cup, or stretch it over the "lip" at the bottom of the atty?

Ta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> And so it starts
> 
> The Reomiser 2 comes with an o-ring ... do you just put it in the catch cup, or stretch it over the "lip" at the bottom of the atty?
> 
> Ta


Just put it in the catch cup around the 510 connection. To prevent juice from leaking out there and to help you position the air hole correctly.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Anyone drilled out the air hole on the Reomiser 2? I need slightly more air


----------



## kimbo

LandyMan said:


> Anyone drilled out the air hole on the Reomiser 2? I need slightly more air



@LandyMan i took the 1.4mm screw driver, it just does not go into the air hole. i worked that in there, the flavour is still very good, you still cant really do lung hits with it but you get a slightly looser mouth to lung draw. The metal is actually quite soft so it was easy. I will not go bigger, it's perfect now


----------



## ET

the metal is soft he says. he obviously didn't have a pindrill with a blunt drill tip  loads of elbow grease later and i enlarged the airhole a wee bit. the standard airhole was just too tight a draw for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> @LandyMan i took the 1.4mm screw driver, it just does not go into the air hole. i worked that in there, the flavour is still very good, you still cant really do lung hits with it but you get a slightly looser mouth to lung draw. The metal is actually quite soft so it was easy. I will not go bigger, it's perfect now


Thanks @kimbo ... I have a Stillare V2 incoming from @JakesSA so not sure I really want to mess with the Reomiser 2


----------



## kimbo

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @kimbo ... I have a Stillare V2 incoming from @JakesSA so not sure I really want to mess with the Reomiser 2


I think the stock hole is 1mm so to make it 1.4mm not really that big deference.


----------



## Matt

I think mine has a 2mm airhole. Bought it like that. I like the draw but no experience with the smaller airhole.


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Anyone drilled out the air hole on the Reomiser 2? I need slightly more air


Many, many Reonauts make it larger, by hand or by drill. Just do it gradually, till you find your sweet spot. Imo you have now vaped on it long enough to know the air hole is too small for you. Do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Many, many Reonauts make it larger, by hand or by drill. Just do it gradually, till you find your sweet spot. Imo you have now vaped on it long enough to know the air hole is too small for you. Do it.


Jip ... hence my question. I did however fit a different drip tip this afternoon, which is already making quite the difference.


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Jip ... hence my question. I did however fit a different drip tip this afternoon, which is already making quite the difference.


Wider bore, I presume? Personally, have never enlarged the air holes on the RM2 and vape it happily on a shortish, relatively wide bore tip alongside an Odin and Cyclops with wide open air.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Wider bore, I presume? Personally, have never enlarged the air holes on the RM2 and vape it happily on a shortish, relatively wide bore tip alongside an Odin and Cyclops with wide open air.


Yes, an infinite wide bore a friend picked up for me at vape King today.
Can't wait for the Stillare to try that.
Jane is my all day device. Decided to switch to the BEC Pro with Atlantis in Mech Mode. The REO spoiled everything else for me is all I will say

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Just catching up on this thread

I think the RM2 is a wonderful atty and certainly keeps me happy. Am trying to experiment with others for lung hitting, but I am happy with my RM2 and mouth to lung for all day vaping at the moment. 

@kimbo, for more TH, just raise that coil higher. I saw the pic of your staged coil and it needs to be quite a bit higher. Dont worry if the wick dangles down, as long as it makes contact with the ceramic deck it will wick fine. What I do is take off the RM2 cap and position it next to the coil at the same height as if the cap was screwed on, then I can see where the airhole is in relation to the coil. For good TH on the tobaccoes I make it so the bottom of the coil is about in line with the top of the airhole. In that position the coil is usually slightly higher than the post screws. Just play around with different heights. I found just a mm or two change in height can make a massive difference in TH. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Just catching up on this thread
> 
> I think the RM2 is a wonderful atty and certainly keeps me happy. Am trying to experiment with others for lung hitting, but I am happy with my RM2 and mouth to lung for all day vaping at the moment.



Same here. The RM2 is very nice for mouth to lung, and even better now for me with the wider drip tip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

After trying funny builds and twisted wire I decided to keep it simple for a while.







Flavour is slightly less than with twisted wire. TH is slightly more. I noticed I go through less juice with this one. Its still around the 0.7 ohm mark.

@LandyMan as soon as you start widening the airhole you lose flavour. My RM is opened to 1.3mm which has a bit of flavour loss, not much, but gives me the draw I like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maybe I should buy myself an RM2 again... I don't have any left! Oh and then I remember it has a screw off top and the need goes away!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I should buy myself an RM2 again... I don't have any left! Oh and then I remember it has a screw off top and the need goes away!


I love the fact that it screws on. The airhole stays in the right place and no leaking. Also the ceramic deck is a winner.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7


----------



## Dr Evil

Gazzacpt said:


> I love the fact that it screws on. The airhole stays in the right place and no leaking. Also the ceramic deck is a winner.



+1 on that @Gazzacpt the screw top makes a huge difference, and since it's on a reo you don't need to take it off unless you doing a wick change. 

I ordered an atomic from VapeClub so I'm eager to see how it stands up against my RM2 for flavour 



Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> After trying funny builds and twisted wire I decided to keep it simple for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavour is slightly less than with twisted wire. TH is slightly more. I noticed I go through less juice with this one. Its still around the 0.7 ohm mark.
> 
> @LandyMan as soon as you start widening the airhole you lose flavour. My RM is opened to 1.3mm which has a bit of flavour loss, not much, but gives me the draw I like.


My RM2s have been like that almost always. Lately been doing ugly coils, even easier. The easier and the less trouble, the better for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> My RM2s have been like that almost always. Lately been doing ugly coils, even easier. The easier and the less trouble, the better for me.


LOL. I still have the coil in that I popped in on Monday (stolen from the Kayfun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

One day... Reo... you will be mine.


----------



## Keyaam

Dr Evil said:


> +1 on that @Gazzacpt the screw top makes a huge difference, and since it's on a reo you don't need to take it off unless you doing a wick change.
> 
> I ordered an atomic from VapeClub so I'm eager to see how it stands up against my RM2 for flavour
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Ive done that experiment and honestly the rm2 performs way better than the atomic wrt flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Keyaam said:


> Ive done that experiment and honestly the rm2 performs way better than the atomic wrt flavor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Depending on the build, and the airflow choices though. 


via iphone


----------



## Dr Evil

I'm looking forward to finding out. For direct comparison I'll build my usual coil as i would in the RM2.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Silver

Dr Evil said:


> I'm looking forward to finding out. For direct comparison I'll build my usual coil as i would in the RM2.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Will be interested to hear your findings @Dr Evil 

In my view, the RM2 is a great flavour producer for mouth to lung hitters. I am more than happy with it. 
Luckily for me, I like a tight draw for mouth to lung and the RM2 standard airhole suits me perfectly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Silver said:


> Will be interested to hear your findings @Dr Evil
> 
> In my view, the RM2 is a great flavour producer for mouth to lung hitters. I am more than happy with it.
> Luckily for me, I like a tight draw for mouth to lung and the RM2 standard airhole suits me perfectly.


Me too. i dont enjoy lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@Silver can i ask a favor?

When you rewick please show me your coil possession and wick please. We are after the same thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> @Silver can i ask a favor?
> 
> When you rewick please show me your coil possession and wick please. We are after the same thing


Yeah, I would also like to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Wile waiting for @Silver i tried a twisted 32g 2mm 4/5 wraps in Alexandra last night. All i can say it is like kissing your sister

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

28g dirty coil 2mm ID 6 wraps and Alexandra is getting that naughty look in here eye's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver can i ask a favor?
> 
> When you rewick please show me your coil possession and wick please. We are after the same thing



Hi @kimbo

These pics are of a 1 ohm simple coil in one of my devices I worked on today. The position and height is exactly the same as in my Blackbird paracoi you vaped on at the vape meet.




Notice in the pic above it is close to the edge




And the coil is quite high. Bottom of coil about in line with airhole. You can go even higher than this for more throat hit but this position should do well.

Hope it helps and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Hi @kimbo
> 
> These pics are of a 1 ohm simple coil in one of my devices I worked on today. The position and height is exactly the same as in my Blackbird paracoi you vaped on at the vape meet.
> 
> View attachment 18095
> 
> 
> Notice it is close to the edge
> 
> View attachment 18096
> 
> 
> And quite high. Bottom of coil about in line with airhole. You can go even higher than this for more throat hit but this position should do well
> 
> Hope it helps and let us know how it goes.



Thank you @Silver


----------



## Silver

PS - reason why I did not show you that paracoil is that I took it out and am experimenting with something else. But the photos above describe my usual position for good TH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

And don't ask me what that "fur" is on the outside of the coil in the 2nd photo.
Lol - I have no clue how that got there.


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> And don't ask me what that "fur" is on the outside of the coil in the 2nd photo.
> Lol - I have no clue how that got there.



mmm you hiding something from me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @Silver i just re did the coil and saw my problem, i tend to position the coil close to the edge on the deck, screw it in then lift it, that makes the coil move away from the edge. So now i positioned it slightly over the edge on the deck, fastened it then i lifted it, that way it moves just up and just away from the edge. The TH is better now thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Thank you @Silver i just re did the coil and saw my problem, i tend to position the coil close to the edge on the deck, screw it in then lift it, that makes the coil move away from the edge. So now i positioned it slightly over the edge on the deck, fastened it then i lifted it, that way it moves just up and just away from the edge. The TH is better now thank you.



I know what you mean @kimbo 
When tightening the screws it does pull the legs a little bit so the coil can move
But I do keep the mandrel in the coil when tightening the post screws and if you hold the mandrel quite firmly it tends to make the coil wraps a bit tighter and often helps to get those end wraps a bit neater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Thanks to @Andre i have some 24mg Atomic Grasshopper. I filled a bottle with that and ... Alexandra have her whole batman cat suit on waving that kinky wip 
@Silver now i can lower the coil to get the full flavour and the TH i need/want

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @kimbo - 

That higher nic content must kick nicely!


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Great stuff @kimbo -
> 
> That higher nic content must kick nicely!



Mouth to lung it is very nice, i think straight lung hits will kick you a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> Mouth to lung it is very nice, i think straight lung hits *will kick you a bit*


In the nuts yes!


----------



## kimbo

LandyMan said:


> In the nuts yes!



with a running start, straight from the front with big boots

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Hi @kimbo
> 
> These pics are of a 1 ohm simple coil in one of my devices I worked on today. The position and height is exactly the same as in my Blackbird paracoi you vaped on at the vape meet.
> 
> View attachment 18095
> 
> 
> Notice in the pic above it is close to the edge
> 
> View attachment 18096
> 
> 
> And the coil is quite high. Bottom of coil about in line with airhole. You can go even higher than this for more throat hit but this position should do well.
> 
> Hope it helps and let us know how it goes.


@Silver, with the coil so close to the edge, where do you position the wick?


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> @Silver, with the coil so close to the edge, where do you position the wick?



Hi @LandyMan 

I drew in the wick for you in my photo above.




Usually, I would be on the other side of this coil when working on it, but I will explain it as per the above photo

The wick on the left hand side just comes out of the coil and goes down to the deck. I try keep it quite short - just until it touches the deck. That one is simple

The wick on the right ends up in the little space between the post and the edge of the atty - also touching the ceramic deck. It needs to touch the deck to get hold of the juice. The photo looks like the wick may get in the way of the juice feed hole, but it doesn't. The coil leg is underneath it, so it prevents the wick from getting near the hole. Also, that coil leg is on the "lower side" of the coil, so its lower than the other coil leg on the other side. And it goes at an angle to the post, so it sort of "guides" the wick to the point I take it to. 

I have been wicking like this for several months with good results. It works for me. I must admit I have not extensively tried many other wicking positions.

I know @vaalboy once mentioned to me that he takes that right hand wick and instead of going to the right side, he goes over the coil leg and ends up in the middle of the deck, sort of between the two posts. I think I tried that once before but can't remember if there was any noticeable difference.

Hope it helps


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> @Silver, with the coil so close to the edge, where do you position the wick?



Oh, one more thing - that photo was taken at a bit of an angle - so the coil looks like it is right on the edge - in reality, it's not as close to the edge as it looks. It is close, but not right on the edge.

There is more than enough space for the wick to come out of the coil on either side and find a home on the deck.


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> @Silver, with the coil so close to the edge, where do you position the wick?



And one last thing - don't forget, my coils are quite high up which you can't really see in the photo from above.
So my wicks are a bit longer.
If the coil is very low (almost touching the deck) then the wicks can be much shorter - just like little blobs protruding out of each side, because they will touch the deck anyway.

Just be careful that your wick or pieces of it don't block the juice feed hole.


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> I know @vaalboy once mentioned to me that he takes that right hand wick and instead of going to the right side, he goes over the coil leg and ends up in the middle of the deck, sort of between the two posts. I think I tried that once before but can't remember if there was any noticeable difference.



That is what i do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @Silver. All makes sense. Will try that after building the Stillare


----------



## Silver

It was long overdue to redo my "Blackbird" coil

I love my para coils for this. Extra flavour and quite an intense vape.

This time I aimed a bit lower. I used Revns 28g Vapowire which is a bit thicker than the other 28g wire I have.

6 double wraps
1.5mm
Came out at 0.45 ohms




So essentially, two 0.9 ohm coils in parallel

She's a beauty. She kicks hard. I like.




It's still early days so the coil will have to prove itself but so far I can say it's got great legs to become my best blackbird coil to date. It is a bit strong. I am actually hoping it settles a bit. Lol

Mouth to lung. 18mg Blackbird

What a stonking throat hit. Perfect for when you need that big hit

My birdie is back!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> It was long overdue to redo my "Blackbird" coil
> 
> I love my para coils for this. Extra flavour and quite an intense vape.
> 
> This time I aimed a bit lower. I used Revns 28g Vapowire which is a bit thicker than the other 28g wire I have.
> 
> 6 double wraps
> 1.5mm
> Came out at 0.45 ohms
> 
> View attachment 18304
> 
> 
> So essentially, two 0.9 ohm coils in parallel
> 
> She's a beauty. She kicks hard. I like.
> 
> View attachment 18305
> 
> 
> It's still early days so the coil will have to prove itself but so far I can say it's got great legs to become my best blackbird coil to date. It is a bit strong. I am actually hoping it settles a bit. Lol
> 
> Mouth to lung. 18mg Blackbird
> 
> What a stonking throat hit. Perfect for when you need that big hit
> 
> My birdie is back!
> 
> View attachment 18306


Wow, never thought I would see you go that low! Ending the year with a bang. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Silver is delving deep into the dark side 

Great coil there! And glad to hear you're enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Nice coil @Silver, btw I have that thing from @JakesSA to 'fix' the threads on your Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Nice coil @Silver, btw I have that thing from @JakesSA to 'fix' the threads on your Reo.


Party at your house!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Party at your house!



Bring the Yiro's with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> Bring the *Yiroll's *with



Fixid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Wow, never thought I would see you go that low! Ending the year with a bang. Enjoy.



Thanks @Andre - but I have you to thank for getting me into the Reo via the other "training gear" and all the guidance along the way. I dedicate this coil to you, fellow Reonaut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver is delving deep into the dark side
> 
> Great coil there! And glad to hear you're enjoying it!



Lol, thanks @Yiannaki, but as you know, a paracoil at 0.45 is not as dark as a single coil at the same resistance. 

But jeewizz, this coil is good. Am really loving it. Two toots and im done for a while. Its super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Nice coil @Silver, btw I have that thing from @JakesSA to 'fix' the threads on your Reo.



Thanks @Alex!
Will arrange with you - much appreciated!


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Yiannaki, but as you know, a paracoil at 0.45 is not as dark as a single coil at the same resistance.
> 
> But jeewizz, this coil is good. Am really loving it. Two toots and im done for a while. Its super



This is true! 

Always nice to have a reo which is set up for giving that extra bit of kick! I guess it's one of the advantages of having a few reos  one for every occasion. 

PS on a side note: I am back to 3 devices 
I managed to screw the Odin down again after having altered the threading with the Lancia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> This is true!
> 
> Always nice to have a reo which is set up for giving that extra bit of kick! I guess it's one of the advantages of having a few reos  one for every occasion.
> 
> PS on a side note: I am back to 3 devices
> I managed to screw the Odin down again after having altered the threading with the Lancia.


You know, since I've been using near unflavored VG, I've been sticking to one Reo at a time. But the other interesting point for me is this. I can't vape any juice without diluting it at least 1:1 with plain VG. I find the flavours are just to overwhelming otherwise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Glad to hear @Yiannaki that you got your Reo sorted

And @Alex - fancy that, a device that has flavour too pronounced that one has to mute it a bit
Lol. Amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

I got some 0.1 x 0.9mm 27G ribbon Kanthal and Ekowool to try with my NET from @johan . With a normal micro 28g micro coil i have to re-wick every morning so he suggested i try the Ekowool, but i found the flavor to be muted on it. So i thought i will do a test. I made a 2mm ID ugly coil with the flat Kanthal and wicked it with Rayon.
48 hours, and about 10ml of my NET and the wick was still going strong. I took the wick out just to have a look, with a micro coil by this time the wick will be burned in two and the coil will be guncked up inside and out.
This coil was still looking good.
Here are some photo's of the coil cleaning and re-wicking

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Nice one @kimbo 
I have never tried the flat Kanthal with cotton/Rayon
Hows the vape?
That must be about 0.8 ohms?


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Nice one @kimbo
> I have never tried the flat Kanthal with cotton/Rayon
> Hows the vape?
> That must be about 0.8 ohms?



The ZNA reads 0.9 

The vape is very good, it crackles a bit at the start but after 5min or so it settles down 

With the 24mg juice in it you must rather sit down when you fire it up lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@kimbo you are hardcore
I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

hmmm, might be time for a parra coil that isn't over 2mm in ID, see what all the fuss is about with these small ID coils


----------



## kimbo

@Silver if you have some flat Kanthal you can really give this a go. I really like the flat coil with Rayon. Just note it will pop a bit for the first few toots

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver if you have some flat Kanthal you can really give this a go. I really like the flat coil with Rayon. Just note it will pop a bit for the first few toots



Thanks @kimbo - I will try that sometime
I have only tried the ribbon Kanthal (4 wraps) with the Ekowool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

@kimbo perhaps try doubling the ecowool and 5 wrap an ugly ribbon coil (should be around 0.8 ohm's) I find a huge difference between a single and double strand of ecowool. With regular dry burning, this coil lasts for atleast a month or more. 

Just burn the daylights out of the wrapped ecowool before installing and cutting wick to size - this prevents any hot legs and stops the ecowool from fraying.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

What is the avarge ohmage you guys use on the Reo? Reason why I am asking is, that I have noticed below 0.8 ohm the vape tends to get to hot for my taste. I like a vape at 0.8 to 1.5 ohm.


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> What is the avarge ohmage you guys use on the Reo? Reason why I am asking is, that I have noticed below 0.8 ohm the vape tends to get to hot for my taste. I like a vape at 0.8 to 1.5 ohm.



All depends on e-juice; IMO 90% of all tobacco flavors excel below 0.8 Ohm (round 0.6 Ohm for me personally), others like desert & fruit flavors, round 0.9 Ohm and higher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> All depends on e-juice; IMO 90% of all tobacco flavors excel below 0.8 Ohm (round 0.6 Ohm for me personally), others like desert & fruit flavors, round 0.9 Ohm and higher.


 
Thanks @johan. that makes sense. I only have desert, fruit and sweet flavors. that would maybe be why I like a cooler vape i suppose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> What is the avarge ohmage you guys use on the Reo? Reason why I am asking is, that I have noticed below 0.8 ohm the vape tends to get to hot for my taste. I like a vape at 0.8 to 1.5 ohm.


From what I have read on here and on ECF, probably around 1.2 ohms would be the average.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Awesome @Andre, that is right within my wheelhouse.

Funny how things changes. I started out wanting to subohm, but ended up enjoying the 0.8 - 1.5 range more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> What is the avarge ohmage you guys use on the Reo? Reason why I am asking is, that I have noticed below 0.8 ohm the vape tends to get to hot for my taste. I like a vape at 0.8 to 1.5 ohm.



HI @Arthster
There isn't really an average as such for the Reo itself. It does depend also on which atty. But this is the Reomiser 2 thread. As @Andre pointed out - I can imagine from ECF - 1.2 ohms seems to be where most are at.

My Reomisers are coiled dependent on the juice

Around 1.0 to 1.2 ohms for the fruity flavours
1 ohm for my VM Choc Mint/Coffee blend
0.5 to 0.9 ohms for the tobaccoes and some complex juices.

I am not a big dessert fan.

The RM2 coil is quite close to your mouth - that to me explains part of the reason why the flavour is good. But yes, it does tend to get hot when you go lower down in ohms and higher in power. You could fit a longer drip tip to help with that though. I have never tried. But remember, the RM2 is a mouth to lung atty (unmodified) so the toots tend to be shorter. So it doesn't get unbearingly hot. At least not for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Silver said:


> HI
> There isn't really an average as such for the Reo itself. It does depend also on which atty. But this is the Reomiser 2 thread. As [USER=5]@Andre pointed out - I can imagine from ECF - 1.2 ohms seems to be where most are at.
> 
> My Reomisers are coiled dependent on the juice
> 
> Around 1.0 to 1.2 ohms for the fruity flavours
> 1 ohm for my VM Choc Mint/Coffee blend
> 0.5 to 0.9 ohms for the tobaccoes and some complex juices.
> 
> I am not a big dessert fan.
> 
> The RM2 coil is quite close to your mouth - that to me explains part of the reason why the flavour is good. But yes, it does tend to get hot when you go lower down in ohms and higher in power. You could fit a longer drip tip to help with that though. I have never tried. But remember, the RM2 is a mouth to lung atty (unmodified) so the toots tend to be shorter. So it doesn't get unbearingly hot. At least not for me.[/USER]


Thanks @Silver To be honest I think that maybe I was testing subohm with the wrong flavors. and that may be the reason why I keep going back to the 1.2 average.
But the answers I got here has now helped intrigue me. I think I am going home and experimenting this evening with the flavors I have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

vaalboy said:


> @kimbo perhaps try doubling the ecowool and 5 wrap an ugly ribbon coil (should be around 0.8 ohm's) I find a huge difference between a single and double strand of ecowool. With regular dry burning, this coil lasts for atleast a month or more.
> 
> Just burn the daylights out of the wrapped ecowool before installing and cutting wick to size - this prevents any hot legs and stops the ecowool from fraying.


Thank you, will try that


----------



## kimbo

vaalboy said:


> @kimbo perhaps try doubling the ecowool and 5 wrap an ugly ribbon coil (should be around 0.8 ohm's) I find a huge difference between a single and double strand of ecowool. With regular dry burning, this coil lasts for atleast a month or more.
> 
> Just burn the daylights out of the wrapped ecowool before installing and cutting wick to size - this prevents any hot legs and stops the ecowool from fraying.



Thank you. I just did the duobble strand and works very nice. Big thank you on that burning will not make it fray, it makes it sommer neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

kimbo said:


> Thank you. I just did the duobble strand and works very nice. Big thank you on that burning will not make it fray, it makes it sommer neat



Awesome - glad it worked for you.


----------



## Silver

Hi @vaalboy and @kimbo

Just a quick message to both of you

When you get a chance next - please can you post a pic of that double ekowool build on the RM2
I just want to see what it looks like and where the wool is going.
I would like to put that into my queue of next builds on my RM2. 
I only built a single strand before and had it in two RM2s for a while - but then I got tired of it. I found the flavour was good but not outstanding like the first few hours of cotton. Maybe the double strand will be better.

Do you guys fold a single strand or just have two separate strands?


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Hi @vaalboy and @kimbo
> 
> Just a quick message to both of you
> 
> When you get a chance next - please can you post a pic of that double ekowool build on the RM2
> I just want to see what it looks like and where the wool is going.
> I would like to put that into my queue of next builds on my RM2.
> I only built a single strand before and had it in two RM2s for a while - but then I got tired of it. I found the flavour was good but not outstanding like the first few hours of cotton. Maybe the double strand will be better.
> 
> Do you guys fold a single strand or just have two separate strands?



@Silver i took one stand and looped it. Took a paperclip with them and just wrapped the flat Kanthal around that. Once done i took the paper clip out and burned the living daylights out of the coil before mounting it. When i was done mounting, i clipped the loose end side short up to the coil, and the loop i cut one side of and positioned the other strand between the two posts. So i have a double strand going through the coil but just a single between the posts.
Like @vaalboy said if you burn the ends the Ekowool don't fray 
Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Here's my build to take me into the new year on my Reo 
0.61 ohms 26Kanthal 6/7 wraps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Dr Evil said:


> Here's my build to take me into the new year on my Reo
> 0.61 ohms 26Kanthal 6/7 wraps
> 
> View attachment 18563
> 
> View attachment 18564
> 
> View attachment 18565


NIce solid textbook build that. Enjoy 2015.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Playing again twisted 28g.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Playing again twisted 28g.


Neat, very neat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

That is a good looking coil. What do you gain from twisting coils though?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Arthster said:


> That is a good looking coil. What do you gain from twisting coils though?


For me, more surface area and the flavour is better, twisted wire also has a bit of wicking capability.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Ok cool makes sense. thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt

I always seem to come back to this.











7/6 wraps 26g 2mm ID.

Lets see how long this lasts before my fingers start itching.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I always seem to come back to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/6 wraps 26g 2mm ID.
> 
> Lets see how long this lasts before my fingers start itching.


Perfect coil, perfect firing! That leg is so cold one could touch it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I always seem to come back to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/6 wraps 26g 2mm ID.
> 
> Lets see how long this lasts before my fingers start itching.



Super coil @Gazzacpt 
What is the resistance?

I also noticed you put the "underside" leg on the right hand side. I put it on the other side, where the post hole is slightly lower. Any reason you do it this way?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Super coil @Gazzacpt
> What is the resistance?
> 
> I also noticed you put the "underside" leg on the right hand side. I put it on the other side, where the post hole is slightly lower. Any reason you do it this way?


Morning. When I build for the RM2 I try bend the legs so they both come "out" under the coil. I don't need to worry about them shorting on the deck and makes it easier for me to position the coil and run my wick through.
Resistance should be between 0.6 ish

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Morning. When I build for the RM2 I try bend the legs so they both come "out" under the coil. I don't need to worry about them shorting on the deck and makes it easier for me to position the coil and run my wick through.
> Resistance should be between 0.6 ish



Thanks - 
Textbook coil !


----------



## Yiannaki

Gazzacpt said:


> I always seem to come back to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/6 wraps 26g 2mm ID.
> 
> Lets see how long this lasts before my fingers start itching.


Superb coil @Gazzacpt 

This was also my coil of choice for the rm2.

@Silver, this is what I tried to wrap for you that one day. But it ended up being a fail because of the wire we had.

It should measure in at about .65 or so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Superb coil @Gazzacpt
> 
> This was also my coil of choice for the rm2.
> 
> @Silver, this is what I tried to wrap for you that one day. But it ended up being a fail because of the wire we had.
> 
> It should measure in at about .65 or so.



Thanks @Yiannaki
I will give it a try


----------



## LandyMan

I broke the coil in the RM2 this morning, and built this one:
28 Guage, 1.0ohm
Haven't tried it yet though


----------



## Dr Evil

LandyMan said:


> I broke the coil in the RM2 this morning, and built this one:
> 28 Guage, 1.0ohm
> Haven't tried it yet though



@LandyMan I'm not sure if I'm seeing correctly but please double check your coil, I'm using tapatalk and the photo is a bit blurry but it looks as though one of the wraps are overlapping another. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## LandyMan

Dr Evil said:


> @LandyMan I'm not sure if I'm seeing correctly but please double check your coil, I'm using tapatalk and the photo is a bit blurry but it looks as though one of the wraps are overlapping another.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Nope, but I had to double check on the original photo. I took to it with pliers to get a prettier micro coil, which made that last turn "flare" a bit


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> Nope, but I had to double check on the original photo. I took to it with pliers to get a prettier micro coil, which made that last turn "flare" a bit


It would be an easy fix. Insert the mandrel, and pull the coil up slightly to create more tension. Should pull the wonky wrap into place.

Nothing is more frustrating when you squash the coil with the pliers and it does that! 

Then again, maybe I'm just a little OCD with my coils.

Let us know how it vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Very nice vape I must say. Full flavour, nice and cool and great clouds for a 1ohm coil. Me happy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Hi @vaalboy and @kimbo
> 
> Just a quick message to both of you
> 
> When you get a chance next - please can you post a pic of that double ekowool build on the RM2
> I just want to see what it looks like and where the wool is going.
> I would like to put that into my queue of next builds on my RM2.
> I only built a single strand before and had it in two RM2s for a while - but then I got tired of it. I found the flavour was good but not outstanding like the first few hours of cotton. Maybe the double strand will be better.
> 
> Do you guys fold a single strand or just have two separate strands?



Hi @Silver, only getting back in the swing of things this week and only saw your post now. I will take a pic when I next do a dry burn as I have relatively new coils. It will be in a cyclone though but you will get the picture I'm sure. My process for building the coil is as follows:

Burn a piece of ribbon till red - repeat on both sides
Burn a piece of ecowool
Allow to cool
Fold ecowool in half
Wrap an ugly coil starting from the looped side of the ecowool. I tend to keep coil closely spaced and wrap fairly tightly but not too tight
Snip off tag ends of ecowool leaving a few extra mm's for trimming once fitted
Using a set of pliers, burn made up coil and wick a few times on each side again
Fit coil to base on ohm meter, check ohms, trim protruding coil legs
Cut ecowool loop and trim to ensure ends fit inside cap
Trim opposite tag ends, I usually leave the bottom strand longer and fold so end sits in middle of base
Position coil to desired position
Fit cap and test ohms and check for shorts
Remove cap, fit atty to reo and dry burn
Bob's your uncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Many thanks @vaalboy !
Really appreciate it
Will try that when im next due for a new coil
Thanks again


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Will try that when im next due for a new coil



@Silver .. how long do you go with a coil?


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> @Silver .. how long do you go with a coil?



It varies @kimbo
When i am experimenting, maybe a few days
But my workhorse coils are typically in for at least 4 to 6 weeks. I had one coil in for 9 weeks I think. Obviously rewicking frequently though.

After a while, i find the coil loses a bit of its structure and tightness (i mostly do compressed micros) and despite dry burning there are dark spots and sometimes gunk that is hard to get out without damaging the coil. It also becomes brittle and sometimes just breaks when I am handling the atty.

Edit - i am referring to normal Kanthal round wire and cotton wicking here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

I must say I never thought that this atty can give so much flavour . @Andre thanks again bro !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

jtgrey said:


> I must say I never thought that this atty can give so much flavour . @Andre thanks again bro !



Indeed @jtgrey

Those were my thoughts exactly when I fired up the Reo/RM2 for the first time.
Hard to believe actually

And a real bonus for those who like "tightish" mouth to lung draws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Indeed @jtgrey
> 
> Those were my thoughts exactly when I fired up the Reo/RM2 for the first time.
> Hard to believe actually
> 
> And a real bonus for those who like "tightish" mouth to lung draws


I have to agree. Trying to build my Odin to get the same flavour profile as the RM2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> I have to agree. Trying to build my Odin to get the same flavour profile as the RM2



Let me know how it goes but from what i can tell from other Odin users and from what I have experienced on their Odins, the Odin excels more at lung hits


----------



## jtgrey

@Silver and @LandyMan yes I must agree . The Odin is very good for lung hits and the RM2 mouth to lung . Only been using the RM2 for a few days so I am no expert on it but I definitely like it more then the cyclone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I think the RM2 is a magical atty
When you tweak it to your preference, the flavout and throat hit can be configured to your exact preference
And its so easy to build on

Just a tip for aligning the coil to the airhole. Take a black koki pen and mark where the airhole is on the base of the RM2 when the cap is screwed in fully. Then when you are building your coil, you know where to put the coil so that it lines up perfectly. 

I make a black koki mark with a permanent black koki each time I buid on it. It disappears after a day or two of normal use

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> And its so easy to build on



That is very true @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time! I need to build a Clapton Coil for my RM2!

First try was a bust... too many wraps and a resistance of 1,9Ω and too long a ramp up time as well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK this time only 5 wraps and the coil resistance was much better at 1,1Ω!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour production was pretty good with the 1,1Ω coil but the flavour is muted compared to the micro coil... I guess as a flavour junkie I need to stick to micro coils... will vape it for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour production was pretty good with the 1,1Ω coil but the flavour is muted compared to the micro coil... I guess as a flavour junkie I need to stick to micro coils... will vape it for a while and see how it goes.


Wow and wow, I am far beyond impressed. Did you build all of that yourself? Far above my pay grade. I console myself with @Yusuf Cape Vaper's declaration that the best coil for the best vape is still the micro coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Wow and wow, I am far beyond impressed. Did you build all of that yourself? Far above my pay grade. I console myself with @Yusuf Cape Vaper's declaration that the best coil for the best vape is still the micro coil



I cheated a little... well a LOT... I got some ready made Clapton coil from Vapor DNA in the US.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I cheated a little... well a LOT... I got some ready made Clapton coil from Vapor DNA in the US.


Ah, that is more our style

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ah, that is more our style



No argument there... but I did have to wrap it around the screwdriver and trim it...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RIEFY

lol Mr fisher that is a awesome looking coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> Wow and wow, I am far beyond impressed. Did you build all of that yourself? Far above my pay grade. I console myself with @Yusuf Cape Vaper's declaration that the best coil for the best vape is still the micro coil


Your clapton looks awesome Mr Fisher! You would really enjoy it with a bigger ID on a high powered device. Maybe try one on a other atty and drop it onto the sigelei. The high power speeds up the heating process and brings on the flavor. However, simple Micro's do the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Your clapton looks awesome Mr Fisher! You would really enjoy it with a bigger ID on a high powered device. Maybe try one on a other atty and drop it onto the sigelei. The high power speeds up the heating process and brings on the flavor. However, simple Micro's do the trick



Roger that! Thanks... my Sigelei 100W Plus should be here tomorrow! I wonder if the Goblin will like a Clapton Coil?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! Thanks... my Sigelei 100W Plus should be here tomorrow! I wonder if the Goblin will like a Clapton Coil?


Problem over there is you'll be pushing high wattages. So with the goblins small chamber, it might be a bit hot for your liking. I do however know that @RIEFIE has gone quite low with his Goblin and he loved it. So maybe it doesn't hear up too much. Give it a try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that Clapton coil looks so awesome 
Pity about the vape quality in your setup
But a great effort nonetheless and super photos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

my first build and it vaped so well will post more builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Nice build @lulu.antiflag  
What's the resistance?

Be-careful not to build too close to the posts. If there is a short, the spring for the battery will collapse.

Keeping your coil positioned towards the bottom outer edge of the atomizer will give you more flavor. If you want more throat-hit, position it higher up from the ceramic base of the atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Hahah thanks @Imthiaz Khan hahah i am gettong alot of flavour will post the next build tonight to show u the current build i got is 1.1 ohms and is working like a charm  not so hot and the vape is just right not cloud chasing yet but will be soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

just a quick build before i start jamming some evolve on ps4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

lulu.antiflag said:


> just a quick build before i start jamming some evolve on ps4


Looking well positioned. Convention demands that you provide the following particulars when you post a picture of a build:

Gauge of the wire used. 
ID (inner diameter) of the mandrel/screwdriver you wrapped the coil on.
How many wraps.
Resistance (ohms) of the coil.
What did you wick it with (picture if possible)
How did you experience the vape.
There you go - your responsibilities all set out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Thanks mate  will do in next post  28 gage 
Flat head screw i think its 0.3mils 
5wraps 
Resistance is 1.0 ohms 
Pure cotton 
The vape was out of this world with flavour was a cool hit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

lulu.antiflag said:


> Thanks mate  will do in next post  28 gage
> Flat head screw i think its 0.3mils
> 5wraps
> Resistance is 1.0 ohms
> Pure cotton
> The vape was out of this world with flavour was a cool hit


Thanks bro. Not many atomizers that rival the RM2 for flavour. Maybe the Nuppin and, if you like clouds too, the Odin. Play around with different resistances, IDs and position of the coil (height, closer or further from the edge) and you will be amazed and how much a difference a slight adjustment can make. Enjoy the journey.
EDIT: Imo the RM2 is the best atomizer to start your Reo journey with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

I know @Yiannaki explained to me which would be best haha so i took his advice and never been happier vaping i am going to convert every single twisper to this reo its just such a beautiful device Im inlove with the Reo i got a low ohme haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

For single coil builds, nothing beats the RM2 regarding flavor, not even a Nuppin (I know I use the Nuppin 24/7) - dual coil builds, the Nuppin excels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Really want to lp my reo in a month or to and get an odin ♡

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> For single coil builds, nothing beat the RM2 regarding flavor, not even a Nuppin (I know I use the Nuppin 24/7) - dual coil builds, the Nuppin excels.


I had one Nuppin on single coil and one on duals, but about a week ago went to single on the latter as well. Just feels to me as if I get better flavour and throat hit on the single, but of course I have not experimented extensively.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> I had one Nuppin on single coil and one on duals, but about a week ago went to single on the latter as well. Just feels to me as if I get better flavour and throat hit on the single, but of course I have not experimented extensively.



I'm also back on single coil on the Nuppin, but for me personally the RM2 is still a better RDA when it comes to pure flavor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Coil looks good @lulu.antiflag 
Really glad you enjoying the Reo 
IMO,Reo's are the best mods!
Totally agree with @Andre and @johan, the flavor you get from the RM2 is awesome!
I tried the Atomic, Plume Veil and Odin but the RM2 still works better for me.
I tried a 2.4mm and 3mm ID on the RM2 but the flavor was muted. I am guessing its muted because of the air hole being so small on the RM2.


----------



## lulu.antiflag

I love it thanks guys really hope vape club can help me with making my reo a lp


----------



## ET

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Coil looks good @lulu.antiflag
> Really glad you enjoying the Reo
> IMO,Reo's are the best mods!
> Totally agree with @Andre and @johan, the flavor you get from the RM2 is awesome!
> I tried the Atomic, Plume Veil and Odin but the RM2 still works better for me.
> I tried a 2.4mm 3mm ID on the RM2 but the flavor was muted. I am guessing its muted because of the air hole being so small on the RM2.



I think you're right there. Need to go stick a small ID coil back in the reomiser and see again. Lately it was just big ID coils and i did seem to notice flavour loss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Agree @ET the bigger coil ID's are more for the attys with larger AFC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

lulu.antiflag said:


> I love it thanks guys really hope vape club can help me with making my reo a lp


I am sure they can. Just PM @JakesSA and ask him. Just remember, you will still be able to use your current RM2, but you will have a bigger gap at the bottom - won't look as good but will work as good. Of course the top of the catch cup will then be raw aluminium and not copper vein anymore.


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Its all good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

I just really want an odin now cause i wanna take this to the next leve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

How Rob at Reosmods does a coil for the RM2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> How Rob at Reosmods does a coil for the RM2.



He has moved from just ugly coiling over doubled up silica, but seems he still uses silica. That trick with the doubled Kanthal to pull through the wick he might have picked up from me. Think I was the first to have posted pics of that in Reoville on ECF. Later used dental floss as the Kanthal tend to cut the silica.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TangoCharlie

Hi guys, I'm hoping I can get the correct advice regarding a problem I have with the RM2. I broke the post while tightening the coil...... The question is .... Can this be repaired or should I be looking at replacing it?

The story goes..... I didn't get the whole Reo thing so a friend gave me his "unused" Reo Grand to review and the 2nd build I tried the post broke. I would now like to give it back in better working order than I received it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

TangoCharlie said:


> View attachment 22752
> Hi guys, I'm hoping I can get the correct advice regarding a problem I have with the RM2. I broke the post while tightening the coil...... The question is .... Can this be repaired or should I be looking at replacing it?
> 
> The story goes..... I didn't get the whole Reo thing so a friend gave me his "unused" Reo Grand to review and the 2nd build I tried the post broke. I would now like to give it back in better working order than I received it.



@JakesSA may be able to help


----------



## TangoCharlie

Thanks @abdul, I will contact @Jakesa once I know what my options are.


----------



## JakesSA

Anyone know if those are "screw in" posts or press fitted?


----------



## johan

JakesSA said:


> Anyone know if those are "screw in" posts or press fitted?



Screw in type Jakes.


----------



## JakesSA

Thanks @johan, do you know if the ceramic deck can be easily removed?


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> Anyone know if those are "screw in" posts or press fitted?





JakesSA said:


> Thanks @johan, do you know if the ceramic deck can be easily removed?


Here are pictures of the RM2, taken apart: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...2-full-atomizer-itself-rebuild-pic-heavy.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TangoCharlie

Thanks @Andre, I will attempt to take the base apart, this is exactly what I have been searching for days. This forum rocks......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

JakesSA said:


> Thanks @johan, do you know if the ceramic deck can be easily removed?



Yes its totally unscrews from the bottom cup.


----------



## JakesSA

Thanks @Andre, a picture does speak a thousand words.

Looks like the longer (negative) post broke of, with the base removed there should be enough left over to grip and unscrew.


----------



## johan

JakesSA said:


> Thanks @Andre, a picture does speak a thousand words.
> 
> Looks like the longer (negative) post broke of, with the base removed there should be enough left over to grip and unscrew.



Jakes the one post screws into a loose metal piece below the ceramic deck and the other one to the bottom cup.


----------



## TangoCharlie

Ok, so after some simple surgery I got the whole thing apart. @jakesa I will get in touch to see if you can repair the screw, shown at bottom of picture in 2 pieces


----------



## johan

TangoCharlie said:


> Ok, so after some simple surgery I got the whole thing apart. @jakesa I will get in touch to see if you can repair the screw, shown at bottom of picture in 2 pieces



If you turn the ceramic deck over, you will see a piece of metal where the post on the ceramic deck screws into and that metal piece also screws into the bottom cup (center pin). The 2 threaded holes in the bottom cup are for alignment and hence the remaining post can screw into either.


----------



## JakesSA

Can't think of a way to repair it, would have to machine a new one. Wonder what threads those are, 2.5mm for the female 2mm for the male?


----------



## TangoCharlie

Looking more like mission impossible. I will start looking to replace the whole thing.
Thanks guys for some awesome advice and help


----------



## Silver

Wow, that was amazing
Diagnosis and pictures and all

I suppose getting a new RM2 is the better option to get that Reo back to proper glory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TangoCharlie said:


> View attachment 22752
> Hi guys, I'm hoping I can get the correct advice regarding a problem I have with the RM2. I broke the post while tightening the coil...... The question is .... Can this be repaired or should I be looking at replacing it?
> 
> The story goes..... I didn't get the whole Reo thing so a friend gave me his "unused" Reo Grand to review and the 2nd build I tried the post broke. I would now like to give it back in better working order than I received it.


By the way, that "unused" Reo Grand looks brand new. Did you at least get a vape in? If so, what was your initial impressions?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Hold onto the broken one though, I'll disassemble mine this weekend and see what's required.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TangoCharlie

Andre said:


> By the way, that "unused" Reo Grand looks brand new. Did you at least get a vape in? If so, what was your initial impressions?



Hi @Andre, I would have liked a little more time with it but initial impressions was that it is a decent device but I personally feel that it doesn't warrant the hype or price tag. Perhaps after I revive it and get acquainted a bit more things will change.


----------



## Andre

TangoCharlie said:


> Hi @Andre, I would have liked a little more time with it but initial impressions was that it is a decent device but I personally feel that it doesn't warrant the hype or price tag. Perhaps after I revive it and get acquainted a bit more things will change.


Thanks, yes you need at least 7 days and a few coil configs with it. Also, if you are a direct to lung vaper the RM2 is probably not the atomizer to use.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi All, I've been trying different drip tips on the RM2 but I noticed that the taste decreases with all of them. Any idea why the standard drip tip makes such a big difference compared to other drip tips? Also, have you found a different drip tip that works well with the RM2?

Thanks


----------



## vaalboy

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All, I've been trying different drip tips on the RM2 but I noticed that the taste decreases with all of them. Any idea why the standard drip tip makes such a big difference compared to other drip tips? Also, have you found a different drip tip that works well with the RM2?
> 
> Thanks



Before becoming a Cyclone convert, I also battled with a varying vape experience using alternative RM2 drip tips and found the original to be the best. I thought it strange at the time and that it must be a mind of matter thing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for sharing your experience @vaalboy 
Guess I am going to have to stick with the standard drip tip. Was looking at pimping it up a bit rather but it's not worth the decrease in the taste.
Will only be pimped for photo shots, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All, I've been trying different drip tips on the RM2 but I noticed that the taste decreases with all of them. Any idea why the standard drip tip makes such a big difference compared to other drip tips? Also, have you found a different drip tip that works well with the RM2?
> 
> Thanks


I have been using a short titanium drip tip on mine. The one in picture here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Andre! It looks very nice 
Do you find any taste difference between the standard drip tip and the titanium one?


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks @Andre! It looks very nice
> Do you find any taste difference between the standard drip tip and the titanium one?


Not that I can recall, but have not used the standard one for a long time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great! Thanks @Andre 
Appreciate the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great! Thanks @Andre
> Appreciate the info!



Hi @Imthiaz Khan , I use the delrin ones I got from SkyBlue a while back. Basically the identical shape to the original RM2 driptips but just a little bit shorter. But they are concave in shape just like the originals.

I do think there is a bit of a difference to the flavour based on the driptip. Not much, but it is there. My preference for the non metal ones stems back to my mini protank days where i despised the metal tip because it tasted metallic. So its more of a material thing for me. But that said, i use the standard metal tip on the Atlantis (for example) without a problem on the metal taste issue. So I presume its a "better non taste impacting metal" 

As for the shape, i think the longer it is the cooler the vape. Not too sure about the shape changing the airflow - but drip tips i think are such a personal thing. One needs to try several for a while and see what works for you. Pity we dont have a huge range easily availabe here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for sharing your experience with drip tips @Silver 
I just find the standard drip tip a bit boring and also doesn't really do the Reo justice in the looks department. You are 100% correct, I need to experiment more and longer as well with other drip tips to see what difference they make to the taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Thanks to @Rob Fisher I have an old trustful RM2 back on my shaved Reo. For my personal vape style, not even the Nuppin ver.1 (which I tried for bit over a months) comes near the flavor generating RM2, sorry Nuppin heads! but I think this Nuppin is going to end up in the classies.

Coiled, wicked and juice up, I'm a happy camper again.

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher I have an old trustful RM2 back on my shaved Reo. For my personal vape style, not even the Nuppin ver.1 (which I tried for bit over a months) comes near the flavor generating RM2, sorry Nuppin heads! but I think this Nuppin is going to end up in the classies.
> 
> Coiled, wicked and juice up, I'm a happy camper again.
> 
> View attachment 23352​


Name your price Ohm...

In fact I will pay you exactly what you paid for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

ah darn @devdev beat me to asking how much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Name your price Ohm...
> 
> In fact I will pay you exactly what you paid for it



You take it before I put a price tag on it? ... and I thought you are a _compos mentis_ kind of duck?


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> You take it before I put a price tag on it? ... and I thought you are a _compos mentis_ kind of duck?



When it comes to Nuppins, the duck missed the first boat... I would assume that you, as a quasi _paterfamilias_ of our forum, are acting _bona fides_ with regards to your asking price 

But yes, very serious duck purchaser here @johan!


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher I have an old trustful RM2 back on my shaved Reo. For my personal vape style, not even the Nuppin ver.1 (which I tried for bit over a months) comes near the flavor generating RM2, sorry Nuppin heads! but I think this Nuppin is going to end up in the classies.
> 
> Coiled, wicked and juice up, I'm a happy camper again.
> 
> View attachment 23352​


Glad you are in a happy zone again. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

O


devdev said:


> When it comes to Nuppins, the duck missed the first boat... I would assume that you, as a quasi _paterfamilias_ of our forum, are acting _bona fides_ with regards to your asking price
> 
> But yes, very serious duck purchaser here sir!



Ok duck, its yours if you kindly edit your post first and remove the "sir" (by now you should know how I feel about being addressed as a feckin sir).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher I have an old trustful RM2 back on my shaved Reo. For my personal vape style, not even the Nuppin ver.1 (which I tried for bit over a months) comes near the flavor generating RM2, sorry Nuppin heads! but I think this Nuppin is going to end up in the classies.
> 
> Coiled, wicked and juice up, I'm a happy camper again.
> 
> View attachment 23352​



Awesome coil you have there @johan 

Glad you're back in vaping heaven! and im sure @devdev is happy for you too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@Yiannaki the duck did not edit his post yet, so I'm not sure about his happiness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Post edited!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Yiannaki the duck did not edit his post yet, so I'm not sure about his happiness


Blackmailing in action!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Blackmailing in action!



No just teaching the duck some manners

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

What do you guys think? Is this wicking method a good or bad idea. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 23452
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is this wicking method a good or bad idea.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Innovative, but think its too much wicking material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Innovative, but think its too much wicking material.



Jip way to much, not a nice vape, rewicking as we speak 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@johan, am just curious, when you tried the Nuppin, did you vape it mouth to lung with the air slots a bit closed or lung hit with it full open?

I know @Andre may disagree with me, but I really think the Nuppin is better for direct lung hits

When it comes to mouth to lung though, the RM2 produces better, richer flavour for me... 

RM2 rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> @johan, am just curious, when you tried the Nuppin, did you vape it mouth to lung with the air slots a bit closed or lung hit with it full open?
> 
> I know @Andre may disagree with me, but I really think the Nuppin is better for direct lung hits
> 
> When it comes to mouth to lung though, the RM2 produces better, richer flavour for me...
> 
> RM2 rocks!



I normally do mouth to lung (_varied the airflow control on the Nuppin in any way possible_), and very seldom do direct lung hits. I tend to agree with you; more suitable for dual coil as well as direct lung hits. You're 100% correct, nothing beats the old faithful RM2 on flavor, stating the latter contrary to the majority on ECF as well as this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

After owning quite a few other attys im back on the rm2. I cant do lung hits period and the flavor the rm2 produces is unmatched


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Keyaam said:


> After owning quite a few other attys im back on the rm2. I cant do lung hits period and the flavor the rm2 produces is unmatched



Have you tried a Cyclone @Keyaam?


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you tried a Cyclone @Keyaam?


Yes i have but they are rare. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Keyaam said:


> Yes i have but they are rare.



Yip they are not easy to get... I prefer the 2013 version with the concave deck (don't know if it's just my imagination but I think it vapes and drains and fills better) and as I find them for sale I buy them and then sell the 2014 versions! So keep an eye on the classies in the future. 

Most people who get to try the Cyclone (and I say most because not everyone) think it's the best all round mouth to lung atty for the REO. I still can't figure why Vicious Ant are not producing it anymore... just doesn't make sense...

Mind you a lot of people rate the very expensive Chalice and I don't rate it at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## hands

i love the RM2 but hated the chrome finish. so i took a aluminum tube and made it fit over the RM2 to match the REO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Looks good @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> i love the RM2 but hated the chrome finish. so i took a aluminum tube and made it fit over the RM2 to match the REO.
> View attachment 23726



Awesome! OK now engrave it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> i love the RM2 but hated the chrome finish. so i took a aluminum tube and made it fit over the RM2 to match the REO.
> View attachment 23726


That looks great. If I am not mistaken, this is the first picture of your Reo in Reoville. And you have not yet received your official Reonaut badge. Here it is! How are you liking the Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

That looks very innovative @hands Does having the tube not affect the airflow at all?


----------



## hands

That looks great. If I am not mistaken, this is the first picture of your Reo in Reoville. And you have not yet received your official Reonaut badge. Here it is! How are you liking the Reo?
yea this is my first post in Reoville.
i had some dry hits while getting use to the REO coming from mindless tank vaping but i got use to it quickly. my other mods are useful for gathering dust now cause i have not touched them since i got a REO. i did not post because i did not fully own a REO but i do now. this is also my first box mod and i must say that i love the feel and size of the REO. so much so that its almost glued to my hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

vaalboy said:


> That looks very innovative @hands Does having the tube not affect the airflow at all?


no i matched the air hole. its just not visible in the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

hands said:


> i love the RM2 but hated the chrome finish. so i took a aluminum tube and made it fit over the RM2 to match the REO.
> View attachment 23726



awesome, and I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

hands said:


> no i matched the air hole. its just not visible in the picture.



@hands, that aluminium cover is awesome

I wonder if you could make an aluminium cover that converts the RM2 to air flow controlled?
I.e. Make the RM2 airhole much bigger (like a slot) then another slot on the cover that overlaps. Then turn the cover to adjust the size available. Only thing is it would need to be quite airtight so air doesnt escape out the top or bottom. 

That would be interesting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

One question about the RM2 if i may? How do you manage to vape an RM2 without the air intake hole ? I closed my Hole and tried to vape it. Didnt work


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> One question about the RM2 if i may? How do you manage to vape an RM2 without the air intake hole ? I closed my Hole and tried to vape it. Didnt work



He did have a air hole...


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> One question about the RM2 if i may? How do you manage to vape an RM2 without the air intake hole ? I closed my Hole and tried to vape it. Didnt work


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reomiser-2.t1596/page-48#post-202026


----------



## RoSsIkId

Drilled out the hole the morning to 1.5mm. What a pleasure to vape. And so much cloudness. Whats the origenal size of the air hole


----------



## hands

is there any flavor drop with the 1.5mm hole?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Not at oll


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Not at oll



Wow I'm surprised... every time I have increased a hole in the RM2 or Cyclone there is a discernible flavour drop?


----------



## vaalboy

So as HRH got ready to depart to JHB for a few days R&R, she wanted fresh coils. Here is a picture of her staple coil, 5 wraps Vaporwire ribbon around double 2mm Ekowool - around 0.85 ohms.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> So as HRH got ready to depart to JHB for a few days R&R, she wanted fresh coils. Here is a picture of her staple coil, 5 wraps Vaporwire ribbon around double 2mm Ekowool - around 0.85 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 23783



Superb @vaalboy !
That should last a good while - Lol

What juices will HRH be vaping on that setup? Tobaccoes?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow I'm surprised... every time I have increased a hole in the RM2 or Cyclone there is a discernible flavour drop?



Had the same flav in bottel. Just unscrewed the cap drilled it out. Cleaned it and vaped along again. Dont seem to be any difference


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> Drilled out the hole the morning to 1.5mm. What a pleasure to vape. And so much cloudness. Whats the origenal size of the air hole



I think the original size of the RM2 airhole is 1.2mm @RoSsIkId


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Superb @vaalboy !
> That should last a good while - Lol
> 
> What juices will HRH be vaping on that setup? Tobaccoes?



She's a fruit bunny @Silver and to my absolute pleasure avoids my tobacco's like the plague 

The beauty about that set up is it's super easy to build, lasts for ages and wicks really well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> She's a fruit bunny @Silver and to my absolute pleasure avoids my tobacco's like the plague
> 
> The beauty about that set up is it's super easy to build, lasts for ages and wicks really well.



I need to give the Ekowool another chance
Last time I just did one strand of 2mm Ekowool with the ribbon wire
I tried the tobaccoes - 
Was nice but something was not right - couldn't put my finger on it - was some time back.

Need to give it another shot with two strands of Ekowool. Thanks for the post - I will try that soon...


----------



## vaalboy

I find that with just one strand, you end up having to sqonk too often especially if you take long draws like I do.

Just remember the key is to burn the Ekwool really well as it stops the fraying. I burn a piece of wick until white, then overlap so the two flattish sides meet. I wrap the ribbon starting from the looped side, wrapping towards the tag ends. Leaving the loop in place I trim the tag ends and then burn again until white and the coil red. I then fit, trim both the loop and tag ends to fit, dry burn a few times and bob's your uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> I find that with just one strand, you end up having to sqonk too often especially if you take long draws like I do.
> 
> Just remember the key is to burn the Ekwool really well as it stops the fraying. I burn a piece of wick until white, then overlap so the two flattish sides meet. I wrap the ribbon starting from the looped side, wrapping towards the tag ends. Leaving the loop in place I trim the tag ends and then burn again until white and the coil red. I then fit, trim both the loop and tag ends to fit, dry burn a few times and bob's your uncle.



Many thanks !!
That helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

RM2 air hole size standard is indeed 1.2mm @Silver. My very first RM2 I drilled to a 1.5mm diameter and immediately tasted a flavor drop on mouth to lung hits. On direct lung hits I couldn't taste any difference in flavor, and assume @RoSsIkId is doing straight lung hits.

I do my Ekowool / Ribbon coil exactly as @vaalboy described, except I do a 4 wrap coil instead of 5.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Before i started reading all these comments there was no flavour drop. Now with everybody sayin it now my mind says wait a bit maybe there is. And my wallet already going ohhhhhhhhhh f@#k

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

RoSsIkId said:


> Before i started reading all these comments there was no flavour drop. Now with everybody sayin it now my mind says wait a bit maybe there is. And my wallet already going ohhhhhhhhhh f@#k



I think VM stocks blank caps (without air hole) at a very reasonable price - get one and drill a standard 1.2mm. Somewhere under the Reoville thread @Alex shows a trick how to get the already bigger drilled hole back to standard size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> I think VM stocks blank caps (without air hole) at a very reasonable price - get one and drill a standard 1.2mm. Somewhere under the Reoville thread @Alex shows a trick how to get the already bigger drilled hole back to standard size.



Some lead free solder does the trick really well, but be VERY careful not to get any into the threads. (I found out the hard way just how tough that solder is to remove.) And then sand flush, and re-drill.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Before i started reading all these comments there was no flavour drop. Now with everybody sayin it now my mind says wait a bit maybe there is. And my wallet already going ohhhhhhhhhh f@#k


Do not be too concerned. Many, many Reonauts have drilled theirs out and are very happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> Do not be too concerned. Many, many Reonauts have drilled theirs out and are very happy.



Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

So the last coil I build was a 1.3ohm coil, vaped it for about 2 weeks. It was not to my liking.

So tonight I decided to build another one. 

Started out as normal
26g
2mm id
4 wraps 
(My normal sweet spot, around 0.8 ohms)

Then, as I was working the 1'st little leg into the one post, it was as if the coil was talking to me, guiding me to turn it on its side. 





And then loadsheding stroked!!

And the generator came to the rescue 

So now it was wicking time




And juicing it up time




And vaping time... 

Um... No pick... But it vapes amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice vertical coil @annemarievdh !
How does it compare to normal horizontal coils?
Does it wick as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

after reading about the ekowool lastnight i rebuilt my RM2 with ekowool again, tried it until now, but im sorry - i cant like to be linking the tatse 

i prefer my rayon, even tried that native wick and jap cotton - still rayon it where it is at for me - juice VM4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> after reading about the ekowool lastnight i rebuilt my RM2 with ekowool again, tried it until now, but im sorry - i cant like to be linking the tatse
> 
> i prefer my rayon, even tried that native wick and jap cotton - still rayon it where it is at for me - juice VM4



No argument there @PeterHarris! I keep trying the other stuff every now and again and it's Rayon all the way for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

annemarievdh said:


> Started out as normal
> 26g
> 2mm id
> 4 wraps
> (My normal sweet spot, around 0.8 ohms)



That looks way bigger than 2mm ID, more like 3 or 4?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Nice vertical coil @annemarievdh !
> How does it compare to normal horizontal coils?
> Does it wick as well?



It vapes almost the same, and wicks very well. I'm still vaping on it. Replaced the wick a couple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

ET said:


> That looks way bigger than 2mm ID, more like 3 or 4?



Nope, its a 2mm id


----------



## hands

rm2 with wooden cover and buffalo horn drip tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

hands said:


> rm2 with wooden cover and buffalo horn drip tip
> View attachment 28095



Oi-vey! thats a masterpiece - I love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh

Advice needed... My RM2 is showing some age signs...chrome is scratched and starting to crack...
Any advice on a safe way to refinish/restore it... Don't want to damage it so thought I'd ask the gurus on here first.

Txs


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> Advice needed... My RM2 is showing some age signs...chrome is scratched and starting to crack...
> Any advice on a safe way to refinish/restore it... Don't want to damage it so thought I'd ask the gurus on here first.
> 
> Txs


Many take the chrome off. That is how the brass RM2 sees the light of day. Presume starting with a coarse sandpaper going finer.


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Many take the chrome off. That is how the brass RM2 sees the light of day. Presume starting with a coarse sandpaper going finer.


Thanks @Andre .. sounds like i just found another weekend project...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just a word of caution - be careful if you try fiddle with the RM2 posts. They can break.

This is what happened to me today. 

I decided to rebuild a coil in my LP RM2 (currently on Reo Blue). But when I took out my coil, this is what my posts looked like:




The post holes on the left post (near the squonk hole) were not aligned correctly. Also, that post seemed like it had tilted slightly.

I know that these posts screw in and out so I tried to screw it a bit to get the post holes facing the correct way. I put a needle through the post holes and turned it a bit anti-clockwise. The post rotated and the post hole was in the correct position - but it was loose. I then turned it the other way (clockwise) and it got a bit tighter in the position in the photo above. Then I turned a bit more...

Snap




The top of the post just snapped off!
I wasn't even applying much force.

I actually asked @johan what I should do after I took the first picture. I recall him having taken the RM2 apart recently. But I was impatient and saw a thread on ECF where they showed how to disassemble the RM2. So I thought I could just tighten that post quite easily before waiting for Johan's reply.... 

What's the moral of the story?

*Be very careful with the RM2 posts *- they are not very strong and must be handled with care
*Wait for an advice from an expert before fiddling yourself.* (Unless you are familiar with it)
I am wondering if I can get another "squonk hole" post and resurrect this RM2 or whether this one just needs to be kept as spares...


----------



## Silver

PS - Johan did come back to me about 10 minutes after the "snap" and said to me that the left post looked like it could have been cross-threaded

As a matter of interest @johan, had I waited for you, do you think this could have been corrected? Or do you think that post was already toast?


----------



## johan

@Silver it is difficult to judge without the unit in hand, but lets assume it was cross threaded - in that case a gentle unscrewing and correctly aligning threads, it could've saved the post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a word of caution - be careful if you try fiddle with the RM2 posts. They can break.
> 
> This is what happened to me today.
> 
> I decided to rebuild a coil in my LP RM2 (currently on Reo Blue). But when I took out my coil, this is what my posts looked like:
> 
> View attachment 30930
> 
> 
> The post holes on the left post (near the squonk hole) were not aligned correctly. Also, that post seemed like it had tilted slightly.
> 
> I know that these posts screw in and out so I tried to screw it a bit to get the post holes facing the correct way. I put a needle through the post holes and turned it a bit anti-clockwise. The post rotated and the post hole was in the correct position - but it was loose. I then turned it the other way (clockwise) and it got a bit tighter in the position in the photo above. Then I turned a bit more...
> 
> Snap
> 
> View attachment 30931
> 
> 
> The top of the post just snapped off!
> I wasn't even applying much force.
> 
> I actually asked @johan what I should do after I took the first picture. I recall him having taken the RM2 apart recently. But I was impatient and saw a thread on ECF where they showed how to disassemble the RM2. So I thought I could just tighten that post quite easily before waiting for Johan's reply....
> 
> What's the moral of the story?
> 
> *Be very careful with the RM2 posts *- they are not very strong and must be handled with care
> *Wait for an advice from an expert before fiddling yourself.* (Unless you are familiar with it)
> I am wondering if I can get another "squonk hole" post and resurrect this RM2 or whether this one just needs to be kept as spares...


Bad luck there. Keep it as spares, unless someone has an bottom of the drawer one with an intact post.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Silver sorry for your troubles. Those posts are chrome plated or nickel plated brass as far as metal goes its as hard as cheese.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sorry Hi Ho... maybe it's time to really try a Cyclone now! Do it... you will not regret it... and if you don't have one buy one from @BigB and if you don't like it I will buy it from you.




http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre and @Gazzacpt 
@Rob Fisher - I hear you loud and clear


----------



## hands

aah man that had to break your heart when that thing snapped.
@Rob Fisher has a good point on the Cyclone. i would get a new RM2 and a Cyclone they are both fantastic but i seem to mostly use the Cyclone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just wanted to say that I am so touched by the generosity of members

This afternoon, after my RM2 episode, i get a PM from @kimbo to offer me his RM2 for no charge

Kimbo, you are a legend!

Whether I end up accepting the offer or not, that is a great act of kindness and you are a true gentleman for making the offer. I appreciate that so much. Just wanted to let everyone know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Awesome @Silver, and @kimbo you're one hard rocker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Awesome @Silver, and @kimbo you're one hard rocker!
> 
> View attachment 30991


Thanks @johan
I am sure RMG will not be happy if i sell it, but to help out a legend like @Silver , like they helped me on this vaping road just made sense.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I thought if Hi Ho @Silver could try my favourite Atty I would try his... so with my Shiny new Brass REO I ordered a Brass LP RM2.

I decided to stop looking at the Brass REO and build a coil and wick on the RM2 and give her a vape... epic fail with the RM2... The one post is loose and fell out. 

The post has threads on the bottom but it doesn't seem to screw into anything.




So long story short... Shiny Brass got a Cyclone and she rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought if Hi Ho @Silver could try my favourite Atty I would try his... so with my Shiny new Brass REO I ordered a Brass LP RM2.
> 
> I decided to stop looking at the Brass REO and build a coil and wick on the RM2 and give her a vape... epic fail with the RM2... The one post is loose and fell out.
> 
> The post has threads on the bottom but it doesn't seem to screw into anything.
> 
> View attachment 31132
> 
> 
> So long story short... Shiny Brass got a Cyclone and she rocks!



No worries @Rob Fisher 
That RM2 i think is relatively easy to disassemble and get it right
Johan knows and I am sure several others do as well

Glad the cyclone is doing service on that small brass powerhouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> No worries @Rob Fisher
> That RM2 i think is relatively easy to disassemble and get it right
> Johan knows and I am sure several others do as well
> 
> Glad the cyclone is doing service on that small brass powerhouse



Paging Ω @johan... is it fixable?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

This thread on ECF might help, @Rob Fisher: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/rm2-full-atomizer-itself-rebuild-pic-heavy.469920/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> This thread on ECF might help, @Rob Fisher: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/rm2-full-atomizer-itself-rebuild-pic-heavy.469920/



Thanks @Andre! Lights on, magnifying lamp operation and one or two screwdrivers in my paw! Stand By!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre! Lights on, magnifying lamp operation and one or two screwdrivers in my paw! Stand By!



Watching in anticipation RobGuyver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

I think the brass piece has probably shifted. That is why it will not screw in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had forgotten how much I hate RM2's. They used to cut me and still do... the RM2 will be in the Gorge tomorrow when the sun comes up... and this one is not quite the same as in the pictures...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh that's just great... now lost a screw!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I had forgotten how much I hate RM2's. They used to cut me and still do... the RM2 will be in the Gorge tomorrow when the sun comes up... and this one is not quite the same as in the pictures...
> 
> View attachment 31136


Oh my, no icon for that. Yes, it does not have the screw at the bottom. I am as in the dark as you, unfortunately. Please, do not bleed out - Cognac now speaking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob, sorry about the troubles
And I feel bad because you wanted to rig it up because i rigged up the cyclone
Naughty RM2!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Paging Ω @johan... is it fixable?



With the right logic and attitude, yes .


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> With the right logic and attitude, yes .



I'll hang on to it till I see you again... the sharp edges on the RM2 are insane and I suddenly remember back to when I first started with a REO how many times the stupid thing cut me... three of my fingers are sliced thanks to it... I was washing a cyclone for a juice change and the pain of three cuts brought it all running back to me.

Rob is sending me a replacement!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll hang on to it till I see you again... the sharp edges on the RM2 are insane and I suddenly remember back to when I first started with a REO how many times the stupid thing cut me... three of my fingers are sliced thanks to it... I was washing a cyclone for a juice change and the pain of three cuts brought it all running back to me.
> 
> Rob is sending me a replacement!



I own 3 RM2's (one off, courtesy of you) - I've never been cut/slashed by anyone of them, how do you do it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I own 3 RM2's (one off, courtesy of you) - I've never been cut/slashed by anyone of them, how do you do it?



Tightening the atty... the edges are really sharp! And also when cleaning it... cleaning inside the cap and the edge of the cap is razor sharp!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob is sending me a replacement!


Now that is impeccable logic, don't you think @johan?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Tightening the atty... the edges are really sharp! And also when cleaning it... cleaning inside the cap and the edge of the cap is razor sharp!



I believe you, I assume I'm lucky or the skin on my fingers are just more ...... robust.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

This evening I did a new coil for REO Silver 




Nothing fancy but my gosh she kicks like a mule 

6/7 wraps, 28g, 1.6mm ID. Came out at 0.91 ohms. 

Just feels so strong and has so much gusto. And lovely crispness

These little simple coils work so well in the RM2!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Raslin

I have to agree with @Silver, I just put the same coil into my RM2 and it just works. Perfect for the Reo mini, enough vapour, great flavour and easy on the battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DoubleD

Your coil and placement is exactly the way I build my Rm2, I'd love to see how you wick it. I snip the wick short and fluffed on the right, with a long'ish tail on the left which gets placed between the post and onto the deck. (...I need a better camera lol)

Couldn't agree more with you guys, awesome coil for the Rm2 



Silver said:


> This evening I did a new coil for REO Silver
> 
> View attachment 32101
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy but my gosh she kicks like a mule
> 
> 6/7 wraps, 28g, 1.6mm ID. Came out at 0.91 ohms.
> 
> Just feels so strong and has so much gusto. And lovely crispness
> 
> These little simple coils work so well in the RM2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @DoubleD 
Here is a pic of the wick in that coil. 




Just organic cotton. Not too tight but after being juiced up it swells a bit. Touching the deck on both sides. Perhaps I used a fraction too much this time but it works very well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Some extra notes on this coil's position

Its a fraction more toward the middle than I usually do
Usually i am very close to the edge.

Being slightly more toward the middle has increased the throat hit and decreased the flavour slightly.
Coil height is directly in line with the airhole. I.e. Airhole is at centre of coil

There seems to be a diagonal line of throat hit versus flavour
High up and closer toward the middle gives the max throat hit and less flavour
Low down (slightly lower than airhole) and right on the edge of the atty gives much more flavour and less throat hit

I usually am a bit higher than the airhole (bottom of coil in line with airhole) and quite close to the edge. So this gives good flavour and good throat hit.

For this coil, i moved it a bit toward the centre. Behaved exactly as i thought it would.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## poody

I hv a reo mini for sale. 3 batteries. 2 reo drippers.R2,500
Contact 0762540390


----------



## Silver

poody said:


> I hv a reo mini for sale. 3 batteries. 2 reo drippers.R2,500
> Contact 0762540390



Hi @poody, if you want to sell your gear, make a post in the Classifieds
Here is a link to the Classifieds For Sale section:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

Please read the rules and make sure all the info and picture is provided
Here is a link to the rules of using the Classifieds:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/


----------



## andro

Morning. Is the rm2 real stainless steel or copper etc covered in ss? Askingbecause would like to polish it but a while ago used pliers to u screw it and the little scratch ive done on the base of it show a yellowish color like coppery etc .


----------



## Rob Fisher

As far as I know it's brass @andro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Morning. Is the rm2 real stainless steel or copper etc covered in ss? Askingbecause would like to polish it but a while ago used pliers to u screw it and the little scratch ive done on the base of it show a yellowish color like coppery etc .


It is chrome covered brass, @andro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Ok so no polishing ...


----------



## Gazzacpt

andro said:


> Ok so no polishing ...


You can polish it up with autosol its made for chrome. But no abrasive polishing. They all come chromed and the chome is sanded off to make a brass one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

andro said:


> Morning. Is the rm2 real stainless steel or copper etc covered in ss? Askingbecause would like to polish it but a while ago used pliers to u screw it and the little scratch ive done on the base of it show a yellowish color like coppery etc .



Its made out of brass and chrome plated Andro.

PS: didn't see you already received the correct answer/s.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Hi guys. So after reading most of this long thread, I just want to ask a question I'm sure has been asked many times before so bare with me please I'm looking for the best build to do on my rm2 on my Reo mini lp. Throat hit is not a big issue for me, I'm rather looking for the most flavorful build, with moderate vapour production. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Vape_r said:


> Hi guys. So after reading most of this long thread, I just want to ask a question I'm sure has been asked many times before so bare with me please I'm looking for the best build to do on my rm2 on my Reo mini lp. Throat hit is not a big issue for me, I'm rather looking for the most flavorful build, with moderate vapour production. Thanks in advance!



Singel coil
28g 4/5 wrap 2mm id spaced ugly coil
Gives you about 0.8ohm
One battery per bottle
So when you change juice you pop in a fresh battery

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vape_r said:


> Hi guys. So after reading most of this long thread, I just want to ask a question I'm sure has been asked many times before so bare with me please I'm looking for the best build to do on my rm2 on my Reo mini lp. Throat hit is not a big issue for me, I'm rather looking for the most flavorful build, with moderate vapour production. Thanks in advance!



Hi @Vape_r, do you like a crisp vape or a more dense, wetter vape?
Also what juices do you like vaping in the Mini? (tobaccoes, desserts, menthols, fruity menthols)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> Hi guys. So after reading most of this long thread, I just want to ask a question I'm sure has been asked many times before so bare with me please I'm looking for the best build to do on my rm2 on my Reo mini lp. Throat hit is not a big issue for me, I'm rather looking for the most flavorful build, with moderate vapour production. Thanks in advance!


To get the most flavour from the RM2 position your coil as close to the edge and as low on the deck as possible. Of course your coil must be just behind the air hole.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Andre said:


> To get the most flavour from the RM2 position your coil as close to the edge and as low on the deck as possible. Of course your coil must be just behind the air hole.


Can someone maybe post a picture if they have time, of how I should position my coil.


Silver said:


> Hi @Vape_r, do you like a crisp vape or a more dense, wetter vape?
> Also what juices do you like vaping in the Mini? (tobaccoes, desserts, menthols, fruity menthols)


Hi there, I prefer a more denser Vape and I usually Vape dessert and fruity flavours.


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> Can someone maybe post a picture if they have time, of how I should position my coil.
> 
> Hi there, I prefer a more denser Vape and I usually Vape dessert and fruity flavours.


If you start at page 1 of this thread you will get tons of pictures and ideas on how to coil the RM2. When we started an ID of 1.5 mm was sort of the standard, but nowadays it is more like 2.5 mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vape_r said:


> Can someone maybe post a picture if they have time, of how I should position my coil.
> 
> Hi there, I prefer a more denser Vape and I usually Vape dessert and fruity flavours.



Hi @Vape_r
The RM2 is a masterful atty and your coil position plays a big role in the vape.
For more throat hit, make it a bit higher than the airhole (eg bottom of coil in line with top of airhole) and move the coil a bit closer to the center. You lose a little bit of flavour that way, but throat hit is huge.

For more flavour, as @Andre says, move the coil closer to the edge (rim) of the atty and bring the coil low down, just above the ceramic deck. The top of the coil will probably then be in line with the bottom of the airhole. This lessens throat hit but tends to increase flavour.

I often find a happy medium in the middle of the above two. Quite close to the edge of the atty with the coil fractionally above the airhole.

Its quite remarkable how moving the coil just 1mm up or down or towards the inside or edge can make quite a big difference in the flavour and throat hit. At all times your coil should be inline with the airhole. So what i do is i make a mark with a black koki pen on the base of the atty where the airhole is when the cap is screwed on. Then i know exactly where to position the coil when the cap is off and i am installing the coil. 


As for the type of coil, if you want a bit of a denser vape, i would say try 27g or even 26g. Make a simple compressed microcoil of around 2mm ID and say around 0.8 ohms resistance (dont go very low on the Reo Mini because those little batteries shouldnt be pushed too hard).

I prefer the crispness of the 28g single coils or the 29g or 30g paracoils which essentially just gives you more surface area. Ie more volume of vape.

You will need to experiment with
- gauge of wire (i would say 27g or 26g for a denser vape, but that is not my speciality)
- coil ID - probably 2mm or 2.5mm
- compressed versus uncompressed - to see what you prefer

But the coil position info I shared above i think will hold true no matter what actual coil you build.

Hope it helps

Let us know how it goes. Will try find pics for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Vape_r, the following posts might help you further and have some pics

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reomiser-2.t1596/page-41#post-162569

This one is a classic from @RIEFY 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reomiser-2.t1596/page-16#post-82974

Another good one, showing close to the edge. This may be just a little too close. You dont want the coil to touch the RM2 cap
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reomiser-2.t1596/page-4#post-36771


----------



## Vape_r

Thanks so much guys I really appreciate the advice, as soon as I get home I'll begin to experiment with all the help I've recieved and report back, again, thank you guys so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Hi guys, so here's my build, I decided to take @RoSsIkId's advice because it wasn't the first time I was told to try this coil. So here is mine, ID 2.0mm 5 wraps spaced 28g kanthal. Going to wick it up and report back

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 37127
> Hi guys, so here's my build, I decided to take @RoSsIkId's advice because it wasn't the first time I was told to try this coil. So here is mine, ID 2.0mm 5 wraps spaced 28g kanthal. Going to wick it up and report back


Very neat coiling - you have skills. But I have now been waiting for almost 2 hours on your report back - am very curious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

Damn! I have never experienced such rich flavour!! I now understand what everyone means when they rave about Reos. I haven't been on the forum because I've been too busy vaping  but thanks so much for the help guys. Really thinking about selling all my mods and putting it towards maybe another Reo... Or two

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> Damn! I have never experienced such rich flavour!! I now understand what everyone means when they rave about Reos. I haven't been on the forum because I've been too busy vaping  but thanks so much for the help guys. Really thinking about selling all my mods and putting it towards maybe another Reo... Or two


Great stuff. Thanks for the report.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Day. Need some advice from Reonauts. Mod:Reo Mini, Atty:Rm2. My current coil setup is 28g 316l, 8 wraps, 2 mm, 0.6ohm. Wick cotton bacon V2. All of a sudden my sweet spot is gone? Need a coil setup advice for this atty and mod. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Good Day. Need some advice from Reonauts. Mod:Reo Mini, Atty:Rm2. My current coil setup is 28g 316l, 8 wraps, 2 mm, 0.6ohm. Wick cotton bacon V2. All of a sudden my sweet spot is gone? Need a coil setup advice for this atty and mod. Thanks in advance.



Hi @Petrus

I haven't ventured into Stainless Steel coils yet. 

my Reo Mini is sweet spotting on a simple 28g compressed Kanthal coil - 1.5mm ID - about 6 wraps - so about 0.9 to 1.0 ohms. Nothing too hectic for the little battery.

I set my coil up pretty close to the edge of the atty and fairly high up (bottom of coil about in line with the airhole) - this gives me decent flavour and good throat hit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Hi @Petrus
> 
> I haven't ventured into Stainless Steel coils yet.
> 
> my Reo Mini is sweet spotting on a simple 28g compressed Kanthal coil - 1.5mm ID - about 6 wraps - so about 0.9 to 1.0 ohms. Nothing too hectic for the little battery.
> 
> I set my coil up pretty close to the edge of the atty and fairly high up (bottom of coil about in line with the airhole) - this gives me decent flavour and good throat hit.


@Silver, I got my perfect build, also a micro coil, but accidentally burn my coil when re wicking, now I battle to find that sweet spot. The Origen l 16 on the other hand, no matter what build, the taste is always spot on.....damn, I should have ordered 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol

You need a little black book where you take notes of what you did and how it vaped...

And you guys with that Origen 16 are making my FOMO meter tick up....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Good Day. Need some advice from Reonauts. Mod:Reo Mini, Atty:Rm2. My current coil setup is 28g 316l, 8 wraps, 2 mm, 0.6ohm. Wick cotton bacon V2. All of a sudden my sweet spot is gone? Need a coil setup advice for this atty and mod. Thanks in advance.


Maybe try a bit higher in resistance. From around 0.75 to 0.95.
What are you missing - flavour, throat hit or clouds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Maybe try a bit higher in resistance. From around 0.75 to 0.95.
> What are you missing - flavour, throat hit or clouds?


@Andre, flavour????? I am not a big cloud chaser, but I love excellent flavours. And I got it, but now it's gone. The OL16 on the other hand10/10


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, flavour????? I am not a big cloud chaser, but I love excellent flavours. And I got it, but now it's gone. The OL16 on the other hand10/10


Coil as close to the edge as possible and as low on the deck as possible. And, as I suggested above, try a bit higher resistance.
Agree, the OL16 is the best!


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, just for the record, as we speak I have swapped Atty's and the OL16 is now on the Mini, and there it is, my sweet spot is back!!!!!


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, just for the record, as we speak I have swapped Atty's and the OL16 is now on the Mini, and there it is, my sweet spot is back!!!!!


Back with the RM2 on the Grand or back on the Mini with the OL16?


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Back with the RM2 on the Grand or back on the Mini with the OL16?


@Andre, I take the OL16 from the grand to the mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just have to say that the *RM2* without a shadow of doubt gives me by far the *best flavour for mouth to lung* vaping.

I have tried several devices and tanks, but this little RM2 with its stock 1.2mm airhole is just in its own league. I know i have said this before but I am now more convinced than ever and feel like emphasising it.

It's no cloud blowing machine and its NOT a lung hitting device. But if you want high fidelity flavour, this atty shines.

Just recoiled and rewicked my Reo Mini's RM2. It is class. It fires with such vigour. My VM Choc Mint with a few drops of VM Coffee concentrate has stayed in this device pretty much since I got it a year and a half ago! I love this blend.

The flavour is so fresh and clear. It "jumps" into your mouth. The coffee rounds out the Choc Mint beautifully.

What a winner!

Stock standard 7 wrap 28g Kanthal build - 1.6 mm ID - 0.92 ohms.





Wicked with Koh Gen Doh. Simple.




The result is astounding for me. And the new coil just re-affirms for me why i love this atty so much. Long live the RM2!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil

@Silver I woild love to give this a shot a very different style of Vaping that I'm use to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Hi Guys, If I may politely interrupt and ask a question.
Why is the hole in the base off to one side and not in the middle.
Dave


----------



## Alex

DaveH said:


> Hi Guys, If I may politely interrupt and ask a question.
> Why is the hole in the base off to one side and not in the middle.
> Dave



That looks like a marker, there is no hole in the base. Unless referring to the juice hole, which is off center to line up with the coil position.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Hi @Alex, Yes I was referring to the juice hole. So are you saying the juice hole is on one side and the coil is on the other side.
Dave


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Hi Guys, If I may politely interrupt and ask a question.
> Why is the hole in the base off to one side and not in the middle.
> Dave



Hi @DaveH - i assume you mean the black mark in the base?
As @Alex said, thats my own black koki mark to tell me where to build the coil so it is in line with the airhole of the cap.

The RM2 has a screw on cap, not a push on. So when the cap is on I make a mark in line with the airhole so that when i take it off, i know where the coil must go. Been tempted to engrave a groove in the base at that point, but my engraving skills are not the best and i am scared I will make a mess of it. Lol. 

My black koki marker is always in my coil box


----------



## Silver

dr phil said:


> @Silver I woild love to give this a shot a very different style of Vaping that I'm use to



@dr phil , you are more than welcome to give it a try next time I see you

But I think folk that like big air and big lung hits and do those all the time might not like this. The flavour is outstanding but lung hitters may feel frsutrated with the lower volume of vapour. 

What we should do is take a juice you know well and if you vape say 3mg, we put the same juice in say 6mg or 9mg in the RM2 and you try it for a while and see.


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> It's no cloud blowing machine and its NOT a lung hittiny device.


@Silver ask @hands to show you RM2 clouds


----------



## DaveH

Apologies @Silver I was referring to the juice hole I should have made it clearer what I was asking.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

DaveH said:


> Apologies @Silver I was referring to the juice hole I should have made it clearer what I was asking.
> Dave


Quoting: @Andre :-
Yes, the o-ring sits in the catchcup underneath the RM2. Both to prevent leaking into the 510 connection and to help position the air hole correctly. Some Reonauts go without this o-ring. Some need a thicker one. Depends on how your RM2 screws on. Do not overtighten.
The cap of the RM2 is made to screw in to such a position that the air hole is situated opposite where the coil normally is. It is rarely necessary to have an o-ring there, if so, probably because the threading is damaged.
The air hole can be anywhere between 9 and 3, indicated with the blue arrowed line in the picture below. If the air hole is showing to the ground when you vape you will experience gurgling as the airflow is impeded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Thanks @Alex that's great.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Agree 100% @Silver - I don't think there is a BF RDA in the foreseeable future to topple the RM2 in the flavor category for the leftover MTL vapors like me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB

Hi guys,
Just got my first Reo with the RM2 atty, I built a 2.5mm 28g 7 wraps reading at 1.4 ohms.
After giving it a clean, I filled it with 12mg (Fetch) but still tasting what was in here before.
Will have to wait for bottles, tube etc. They'll be arriving tomorrow hopefully.
The vape is okay, not getting much of a throat kick and flavour but I guess that's because of the old tubes.
Please see the image below and let me know if i've done anything wrong with the RM2, thanks 
Sorry about the rotated photo, not sure how this happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Just got my first Reo with the RM2 atty, I built a 2.5mm 28g 7 wraps reading at 1.4 ohms.
> After giving it a clean, I filled it with 12mg (Fetch) but still tasting what was in here before.
> Will have to wait for bottles, tube etc. They'll be arriving tomorrow hopefully.
> The vape is okay, not getting much of a throat kick and flavour but I guess that's because of the old tubes.
> Please see the image below and let me know if i've done anything wrong with the RM2, thanks
> Sorry about the rotated photo, not sure how this happened.
> View attachment 48403


Remember if you want throat hit lift your coil, for flavor as close to the rim as possible

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JC Okie

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Just got my first Reo with the RM2 atty, I built a 2.5mm 28g 7 wraps reading at 1.4 ohms.
> After giving it a clean, I filled it with 12mg (Fetch) but still tasting what was in here before.
> Will have to wait for bottles, tube etc. They'll be arriving tomorrow hopefully.
> The vape is okay, not getting much of a throat kick and flavour but I guess that's because of the old tubes.
> Please see the image below and let me know if i've done anything wrong with the RM2, thanks
> Sorry about the rotated photo, not sure how this happened.
> View attachment 48403


Hi, @ChadB. congrats on the REO, and the RM2. I love both. I think I use a little less wick than yours. I snip my cotton or rayon wick right at the outside rim, so I don't stuff it under anywhere....I just let it droop and touch the deck. You don't want to cover the hole or it won't drain right. Also, check the cap to make sure the airhole is right in front of the coil. AND, make sure the airhole (and the coil) are facing away from you when you take a vape. I don't know how you hold your REO in your hand, but you need to adjust the airhole accordingly. I hold mine in such a way that my airhole needs to be facing exactly opposite of yours. 

Also, if it's a used RM2, the airhole may have been enlarged. Flavor depends a lot on air. I love my RM2s and have no doubt you will, too. They are really good little flavor makers.

Edit: if you have the new adjustable 510, it'll be easy to position the atty. I have the old 510 in most of my REOs, and I position the coil using o-rings.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@ChadB for me personally (as a MTL vaper), nothing comes close to the RM2 flavourwise. I agree with @kimbo's & @JC Okie's comments. One further tip, lower your coil resistance to about 0.6 / 0.7 Ohms - the latter will assist in throat hit when you lift up your coil above the air hole position.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@ChadB, the RM2 and Mini is a superb combination. After many trial runs my sweet spot on this atty is a 28 ga, 1.5mm parallel coil, 6 wraps. The ohms is low, but it kicks like a mule and the flavour is super. At the moment I am vaping 12mg tropical ice on my RM2/Mini combo. Enjoy the ride, and welcome to the Reo family. Saluut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @ChadB

Looks good

My advice is as the others have said

Less wick. Just enough out the coil on each side to touch the deck (scroll up several posts on this page to see the side shot of my coil, its similar to yours - post number 1279)

As for coil placement, you should try get it fairly close to the outer edge but make sure you dont touch the cap when screwed on.

Also, you want the coil directly in line with the airhole. So when the cap is screwed on, if you could look into the airhole you would see the coil in front of it. What i do is use a black koki pen on the base to make a mark where the airhole is when the cap is screwed on. Then when you position the coil you can centre it exactly where the airhole is. You can see the black koki mark in my picture above too. Dont worry it wears off after a few days 

Then adjust the height to tune it. Higher for more throat hit. In my coil above, you will see its pretty high up because i like throat hit. I am happy when bottom of the coil is in line with the airhole. A slight movement can change the vape considerably. You can just put the cap next to your atty at the height it would be to judge this.

Perhaps also try aim for a lower resistance around the 1 ohm mark. I am not as happy higher up. Perhaps try 7 wraps around 2mm. That should give about 1.1 or 1.2 ohms. I usually go smaller ID at 1.6mm. My standard 7 wrapper is about 0.9 or 0.95. For more vapour I do 29g paracoil around 1.6mm, 5 double wraps - comes out at about 0.4 or 0.45. Glorious. 

Play with the height of the coil until you are happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Great advice above. One thing to add regarding your flavour ghosting is that the RM2 has a ceramic deck, which can absorb flavours/scents more than ss.

Maybe consider cleaning the atty vigorously - I'd suggest using denture cleaner (just as if the atty was a set of false teeth). It works wonders on cleaning up the base. A long boil with detergent, a soak in alcohol, or a bath in a baking soda mixture would work, too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Just got my first Reo with the RM2 atty, I built a 2.5mm 28g 7 wraps reading at 1.4 ohms.
> After giving it a clean, I filled it with 12mg (Fetch) but still tasting what was in here before.
> Will have to wait for bottles, tube etc. They'll be arriving tomorrow hopefully.
> The vape is okay, not getting much of a throat kick and flavour but I guess that's because of the old tubes.
> Please see the image below and let me know if i've done anything wrong with the RM2, thanks
> Sorry about the rotated photo, not sure how this happened.
> View attachment 48403


Most welcome to Reoville. I cannot add to what the other Reonauts advised above - helpful lot. What could help to get rid of the taste is some vodka. Shoot it down the RM2 and through the tube with a syringe. Repeat. Wash out with hot and then cold water.

And here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

Thanks for all of your help, appreciate it truly. Definitely going to try this all tomorrow starting with the cleaning.
I finally got a badge to show my girlfriend the purchases I make are worth while

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ChadB

Big game changer!!
Quick thanks to @Oupa for the goods I received and the free gift!!
So I did a big clean on me Reo and built a 0.9ohm using 28g. Not sure of the mm but it was smaller than the blue screwdriver.
I positioned the coil higher and closer to the outer rim, using cotton bacon V2 and very little might I add.
This thing is awesome, really good throat kick, decent flavour and pretty good clouds for MTL.
2 queries I have; Is it normal to cut the tube so it fits in the Reo?
Secondly, I received some paste/goo from VM, what is this for?
I thank you all for your help, it's really an awesome vape and I can see why it is so truly loved! Bring me another Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

ChadB said:


> Big game changer!!
> Quick thanks to @Oupa for the goods I received and the free gift!!
> So I did a big clean on me Reo and built a 0.9ohm using 28g. Not sure of the mm but it was smaller than the blue screwdriver.
> I positioned the coil higher and closer to the outer rim, using cotton bacon V2 and very little might I add.
> This thing is awesome, really good throat kick, decent flavour and pretty good clouds for MTL.
> 2 queries I have; Is it normal to cut the tube so it fits in the Reo?
> Secondly, I received some paste/goo from VM, what is this for?
> I thank you all for your help, it's really an awesome vape and I can see why it is so truly loved! Bring me another Reo
> View attachment 48593


Good to hear.
Yes, the tubes out of the box are usually too long and needs cutting. Also, remember to cut a little upside down V shape in the bottom wand of the tube - to prevent it from sucking fast against the bottom of the bottle, preventing juice squonking.
Play around with your coil positioning, a mm makes a huge difference.
The paste/goo is Noalox. Clean your firing pin curled part with a white eraser and alcohol - do not file the pin as you will take off the gold plating. Then apply a tiny bit of Noalox with a cotton bud or something. This prevents sparking and makes for a better contact. Do this about once every month. More if you go lower ohms.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

ChadB said:


> Secondly, I received some paste/goo from VM, what is this for?


Naolox or dielectric grease, good for preventing oxidization on aluminium.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

There are two types of contacts (firing pin and spring) for reos. The newer ones are gold plated, the older ones are not (grey in colour). If you have the older kind the noalox you got should be put on the firing pin (per Andre above) and on the top of the spring (maybe even a dab on both ends of your battery. If you have the new gold contacts, there's a product called Deoxit Gold that is less goopy, bonds to the gold of the contacts, and is made specifically for gold plated connections (it's used in high end audio gear). This is used in the same fashion as noalox.

Awesome that you're finding your groove with the setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the set up @ChadB
Am glad you are liking it

What juice are you vaping now?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

Silver said:


> Congrats on the set up @ChadB
> Am glad you are liking it
> 
> What juice are you vaping now?


Thanks guys, @Silver vaping some awesome Lemon Creams 12mg - this juice is so well balanced and the fact that I have it in a 12mg makes it a winner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

ChadB said:


> Thanks guys, @Silver vaping some awesome Lemon Creams 12mg - this juice is so well balanced and the fact that I have it in a 12mg makes it a winner!



Great to hear @ChadB
12mg in the RM2 is a winner indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stevape;)

I cannot believe the flavour out of these little RM2s 28g parallel 2.5mm id 5 wraps. With some DIY Cheesecake. 2mm air hole for a tight mtl. I still have a lot to learn about it but so far I'm very happy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Stevape;) said:


> I cannot believe the flavour out of these little RM2s 28g parallel 2.5mm id 5 wraps. With some DIY Cheesecake. 2mm air hole for a tight mtl. I still have a lot to learn about it but so far I'm very happy.
> View attachment 48622



Nice win with the setup. 

Now, it's hard to tell from the angle of this photo, but if you move the coil to as close to the edge of the deck as will fit without touching the cap, flavour will be maxed with the RM2.

Also, that looks like a lot of wicking for a squonker. Most folks (myself included) go for less, as a) we don't need the juice storage in the atty (fresh squeezed juice on demand), and b) juice stored in the wick tails can get scalded and go off.

Again - great that you found a happy place with the atty. Apologies if you've already experimented with the above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stevape;)

I just built this when I got it without doing a bit of homework. I will definitely try moving it out to the side of the deck. Will be cutting the wicks shorter now and give it a try. Thanx for the advice much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stevape;)

Bit out of focus with crappy cel phone but something more like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 48623
> Bit out of focus with crappy cel phone but something more like this?



Hi @Stevape;) 
It looks to me like your coil should go a bit more towards the outer edge of the atty for more flavour.

Here is a schematic that @Andre posted a while back. It gives a good idea






Also, i did a post a while back on this thread which also gives a good idea of the coil position
Check out this post:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reomiser-2.t1596/page-41#post-161236

Particularly the first photo

Just be careful you dont go too close that you touch the cap when its screwed on. I suggest checking the resistance on the ohm meter with the cap on once its all done. If it says no resistance then it may be touching the cap

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Thank you @Silver time to build a new coil then  will let you know how it turns out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Fresh Rayon wick and some flat Kanthal in the RM2

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stevape;)

Position a bit better?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex

That's more like it @Stevape;)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Can't believe it but the flavour got even better

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks perfect @Stevape;) !!
Glad it worked for you!

You can play around with the coil position
What I have found is that its generally best if the coil is closer to the edge of the atty like you have it.
Then the height controls the throat hit. A bit higher means more throat hit and a bit lower means less throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Stevape;) said:


> Can't believe it but the flavour got even better



Here's a repost of a vid from earlier in this thread which is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Thanks @Silver I put it fairly high up I because I tend to like a warmer vape as well works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Stevape;) does your RM2 cap have the standard airhole size?


----------



## Stevape;)

Nope this one has a 2mm air hole made by one of its previous owners.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Stevape;) said:


> Nope this one has a 2mm air hole made by one of its previous owners.



Ah, I was gonna say that's a lot of coil for the stock air hole. 2mm should do you right by it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Stevape;) said:


> Nope this one has a 2mm air hole made by one of its previous owners.



Ok thanks
Some say that a bigger airhole reduces the flavour intensity which is understandable I suppose owing to more air in the mix. 

But I would imagine that a more potent coil would combat that. 

I have never tried though. My RM2 airholes are all unadjusted.


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> Some say that a bigger airhole reduces the flavour intensity which is understandable I suppose owing to more air in the mix.
> 
> But I would imagine that a more potent coil would combat that.
> 
> I have never tried though. My RM2 airholes are all unadjusted.



I find the 2ml hole works well for a restricted lung hit, great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Builds are a balancing act with a lot of ramifications that level the playing field. But what works for Tom, Jack and Harry may or may not work for you. Maybe I go against the grain, but for my big DLH's I have big holes with big aggressive coils and get big flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stevape;)

@Spydro what size air holes do you run on aggressive coils?


----------



## Spydro

@Stevape;), I almost always run all the air intakes an atty has available wide open, take long, slow lung hits that fill my lungs completely. With that style I get huge flavor rich vapor from most of my builds.

When I ran more than one of my RM2's, most were 2.0-2.75mm. The only one I run now is 3mm. 


Since this is about RM2's I don't want to chance confusing you with all the different configs between all my other atty's that vary, but far more often than not have more air available than any of my RM2's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jifjifjif

I love the RM2 for my style of vaping. I do 3 to 5 second long pulls with the air intake hole opened up a bit. Mouth to lung and I always get great flavor. The only real downside for me is that I think the posts rotate and can snap at the threads too easily. Now, the o little 16 solves that problem. I think it will last a lot longer than my many RM2s.

I've tried a handful of other atties, many in the 22mm arena, but the 14s and 16s just work better for me. Oh, it's always either a 28ga single parallel coil or 28ga twisted single coil. Comes in about .38 either way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

jifjifjif said:


> I love the RM2 for my style of vaping. I do 3 to 5 second long pulls with the air intake hole opened up a bit. Mouth to lung and I always get great flavor. The only real downside for me is that I think the posts rotate and can snap at the threads too easily. Now, the o little 16 solves that problem. I think it will last a lot longer than my many RM2s.
> 
> I've tried a handful of other atties, many in the 22mm arena, but the 14s and 16s just work better for me. Oh, it's always either a 28ga single parallel coil or 28ga twisted single coil. Comes in about .38 either way.



My first RM2 is almost 2 years old and still does an excellent job daily.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Can anyone off the cuff remember the standard air hole size in the RM2?


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> Can anyone off the cuff remember the standard air hole size in the RM2?


1.3mm if I remember correctly

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Can anyone off the cuff remember the standard air hole size in the RM2?



1.2mm Andre

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> 1.2mm Andre



Agreed, its 1.2 mm @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Today I tried Stainless Steel wire for the first time. 

Did a simple 8 wraps around 1.6mm for the RM2. Came out at 0.57 ohms. (About half the resistance of Kanthal) I used 28g SS 317 from UD for this coil.




I did compress the coils a bit afterward The wraps looked a bit spaced in the photo. Lol.

First impression is wow - it's great. Fires with lots of vigour.

The problem with Kanthal for a simple 7 or 8 wrap single is that the resistance (around 1 to 1.2 ohms) is too high and the vape for me is a bit too mild.

I don't like 26g because of the afterburner and ramp time. I also like the thinner wire for the crisper vape it produces.

So I was resorting to 29g para coils using Kanthal. Enough wraps and low enough resistance.

So far this simple single SS coil is doing very nicely. Very similar vape experience to my paracoil with 10 total wraps.

I was a bit worried about pushing 30W in only 8 wraps given the small diameter, but hey, its working great! 

I have Hardwicks DDD in there so I can compare with the same juice on the Kanthal paracoil in REO black. And the SS coil is doing very nicely. Perhaps a slightly unfair comparison because the Kanthal paracoil is a lot older and this is a new coil. 

This is what I love about Vaping. Always surprises around every corner! Lots more experimentation to come.

PS - thanks to all the SS users for nudging me and to @Sprint today for you comments about the para SS coils which made me go try this simpler one out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Today I tried Stainless Steel wire for the first time.
> 
> Did a simple 8 wraps around 1.6mm for the RM2. Came out at 0.57 ohms. (About half the resistance of Kanthal) I used 28g SS 317 from UD for this coil.
> 
> View attachment 50120
> 
> 
> I did compress the coils a bit afterward The wraps looked a bit spaced in the photo. Lol.
> 
> First impression is wow - it's great. Fires with lots of vigour.
> 
> The problem with Kanthal for a simple 7 or 8 wrap single is that the resistance (around 1 to 1.2 ohms) is too high and the vape for me is a bit too mild.
> 
> I don't like 26g because of the afterburner and ramp time. I also like the thinner wire for the crisper vape it produces.
> 
> So I was resorting to 29g para coils using Kanthal. Enough wraps and low enough resistance.
> 
> So far this simple single SS coil is doing very nicely. Very similar vape experience to my paracoil with 10 total wraps.
> 
> I was a bit worried about pushing 30W in only 8 wraps given the small diameter, but hey, its working great!
> 
> I have Hardwicks DDD in there so I can compare with the same juice on the Kanthal paracoil in REO black. And the SS coil is doing very nicely. Perhaps a slightly unfair comparison because the Kanthal paracoil is a lot older and this is a new coil.
> 
> This is what I love about Vaping. Always surprises around every corner! Lots more experimentation to come.
> 
> PS - thanks to all the SS users for nudging me and to @Sprint today for you comments about the para SS coils which made me go try this simpler one out.



Looks cool, I have yet to try SS @Silver, the "afterburn" effect is caused by the cotton being burn't and separating inside the coil. Used to happen to me all the time with small diameter coils. You should try using a 2.5mm coil and a Scottish wick, with a 2mm airhole. It transformed the RM2 into a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Today I tried Stainless Steel wire for the first time.
> 
> Did a simple 8 wraps around 1.6mm for the RM2. Came out at 0.57 ohms. (About half the resistance of Kanthal) I used 28g SS 317 from UD for this coil.
> 
> View attachment 50120
> 
> 
> I did compress the coils a bit afterward The wraps looked a bit spaced in the photo. Lol.
> 
> First impression is wow - it's great. Fires with lots of vigour.
> 
> The problem with Kanthal for a simple 7 or 8 wrap single is that the resistance (around 1 to 1.2 ohms) is too high and the vape for me is a bit too mild.
> 
> I don't like 26g because of the afterburner and ramp time. I also like the thinner wire for the crisper vape it produces.
> 
> So I was resorting to 29g para coils using Kanthal. Enough wraps and low enough resistance.
> 
> So far this simple single SS coil is doing very nicely. Very similar vape experience to my paracoil with 10 total wraps.
> 
> I was a bit worried about pushing 30W in only 8 wraps given the small diameter, but hey, its working great!
> 
> I have Hardwicks DDD in there so I can compare with the same juice on the Kanthal paracoil in REO black. And the SS coil is doing very nicely. Perhaps a slightly unfair comparison because the Kanthal paracoil is a lot older and this is a new coil.
> 
> This is what I love about Vaping. Always surprises around every corner! Lots more experimentation to come.
> 
> PS - thanks to all the SS users for nudging me and to @Sprint today for you comments about the para SS coils which made me go try this simpler one out.


@Silver , I did a paracoil with 26ga Ni80 wire yesterday 8 wraps on my RM2 2mm. Came out 0.30 ohm. The heating"Ramp" time of the Ni80 wire is quick in comparison to Kanthal or SS and the flavor is excellent. I want to try Ni80 28g wire. My atty is on one of the Reo Mini's. Nowadays I use only Ni80 wire on all of my builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Looks cool, I have yet to try SS @Silver, the "afterburn" effect is caused by the cotton being burn't and separating inside the coil. Used to happen to me all the time with small diameter coils. You should try using a 2.5mm coil with a Scottish wick, with a 2mm airhole. It transformed the RM2 into a winner for me.



Thanks @Alex 
I hear you.

I like the RM2 for the tight draw - for MTL - so dont want to open up those precious 1.2mm holes
The nuppins are for the lung hits 

I find the vape is crisper and more enjoyable for MTL for me with the thinner wire and smaller ID. I have tried 26g and have tried many permutations of diameter up to 2.5mm with 26g, 27g, 28g, 29g and 30g.

This single SS is so far the best "simple single" i have tried when compared to all the kanthal single options.
Its also a bit easier to make a single than a para and its a bit easier to install 

Where is @Ezekiel with all those coefficients?!
Ezekiel, whatever is going on inside my RM2 chamber - its in perfect equilibrium 
Dont worry I have taken pics and written down all the specs.

Now to see how this coil performs over the longer run and with other juices.

This whole SS experiment will take some time - but I am impressed enough to continue exploring.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Dynamite comes in small packages !

Ok I was so happy with the SS coil in REO Silver I decided to do a similar thing for REO Mini. 

She has had a 0.9 ohm Kanthal single in her for a while and she is dedicated to my Choc Mint Coffee blend. 

Coiled a 9 wrap SS. Came out at 0.65 ohms. Was a bit worried about the 6.4 amp load on the little Efest 18490 red but I hoped they would handle. Was actually aiming for about 0.7 or 0.75 ohms. 

Anyway this is very good. It's the strongest I have had REO mini fire in her life and she is rocking big time. 

I know this flavour intimately and it's very good on the SS. 

Stealth machine of note. 

Loving it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , I did a paracoil with 26ga Ni80 wire yesterday 8 wraps on my RM2 2mm. Came out 0.30 ohm. The heating"Ramp" time of the Ni80 wire is quick in comparison to Kanthal or SS and the flavor is excellent. I want to try Ni80 28g wire. My atty is on one of the Reo Mini's. Nowadays I use only Ni80 wire on all of my builds.



Thanks @Petrus
How does the resistance of Ni80 compare with similar Kanthal builds?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Petrus
> How does the resistance of Ni80 compare with similar
> Lower ohms definitely. Faster ramp up time. Higher wattage vape on a mech like a Reo. I genuine like this wire.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Hmmm... I'm gonna have to give this ss wire a go. I just know it.

I like Ni80 for certain applications, but I've always been going back to the kanthal wherever it worked well enough. I, too, dislike the ramp times for larger gauge kanthal and working with 28g ss sounds a treat for my 14mm flavour-first atties. Love to try a build in, say, a graal or a viper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... I'm gonna have to give this ss wire a go. I just know it.
> 
> I like Ni80 for certain applications, but I've always been going back to the kanthal wherever it worked well enough. I, too, dislike the ramp times for larger gauge kanthal and working with 28g ss sounds a treat for my 14mm flavour-first atties. Love to try a build in, say, a graal or a viper.



Go for it @Papa_Lazarou - i think you will like it
Just tooting again on the Reo Mini first thing this morning and its still very good. 
Firing like a champ and producing super flavour.


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Dynamite comes in small packages !
> 
> Ok I was so happy with the SS coil in REO Silver I decided to do a similar thing for REO Mini.
> 
> She has had a 0.9 ohm Kanthal single in her for a while and she is dedicated to my Choc Mint Coffee blend.
> 
> Coiled a 9 wrap SS. Came out at 0.65 ohms. Was a bit worried about the 6.4 amp load on the little Efest 18490 red but I hoped they would handle. Was actually aiming for about 0.7 or 0.75 ohms.
> 
> Anyway this is very good. It's the strongest I have had REO mini fire in her life and she is rocking big time.
> 
> I know this flavour intimately and it's very good on the SS.
> 
> Stealth machine of note.
> 
> Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 50133



Just did some checking and discovered I am ok with those little 18490 Red Efest 1100mah nipple tops.
They can handle 8.8A. 
Am firing at about 6.5 Amps at full charge - so I am okay.
I wont go any lower in resistance though - and my batts are ageing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Just did some checking and discovered I am ok with those little 18490 Red Efest 1100mah nipple tops.
> They can handle 8.8A.
> Am firing at about 6.5 Amps at full charge - so I am okay.
> I wont go any lower in resistance though - and my batts are ageing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Just did some checking and discovered I am ok with those little 18490 Red Efest 1100mah nipple tops.
> They can handle 8.8A.
> Am firing at about 6.5 Amps at full charge - so I am okay.
> I wont go any lower in resistance though - and my batts are ageing.


@Silver , check this out. I think this can be very helpful for future reference:
http://www.ecigator.net/blog/safe-vaping-power-chart-variable-voltage-e-cig.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Can the airflow hole be made bigger on this atomiser ? If yes, what is the suggested size ? Can you add an additional airflow hole ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Can the airflow hole be made bigger on this atomiser ? If yes, what is the suggested size ? Can you add an additional airflow hole ?



Yes and Yes if you want to... the airholes range from the standard size to 3mm for some people who want massive airflow but I find the bigger the airflow the less concentrated the flavour becomes. Personally I like it at 1,6mm... but it's personal preference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes and Yes if you want to... the airholes range from the standard size to 3mm for some people who want massive airflow but I find the bigger the airflow the less concentrated the flavour becomes. Personally I like it at 1,6mm... but it's personal preference.


Thanks, agree, flavour is great, but I am battling with it's tight airflow. Can I assume the 1.6mm is the standard hole? I think maybe even just one more hole the same size will give just enough for my pulls.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Thanks, agree, flavour is great, but I am battling with it's tight airflow. Can I assume the 1.6mm is the standard hole? I think maybe even just one more hole the same size will give just enough for my pulls.



If I'm not mistaken the air hole is tighter than 1.6mm which is my happy place... @Spydro @Papa_Lazarou or @Andre will know but at a guess I would say the standard hole is around 1,4mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

The RM2's stock intake is 3/64" (approx 1.2mm). Of those of mine I actually used for a while, they are drilled at 5/64"-7/64", and the custom modded at Reosmods one on my NET Mini Woodvil I still use is drilled at 3mm. I also have 2 or 3 of earlier versions of Triangle BF's than have no air intake holes at all in the caps.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

The standard airhole on the RM2 is 1.2mm @WARMACHINE 
For me, that yields the PERFECT mouth to lung air setting
I have not widened any of my RM2s - because I love it like that

I know @Alex widened his - I think to 2mm - for a restricted lung hit


----------



## jifjifjif

I think mine are at 1/16th and I am a mouth to lung vaper. Great flavor and perfect airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

My one was close to 3 mm so I decided to give the MTL a try and used some solder closed the hole and re drilled to 1.5 mm seems to doing the job brilliantly

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Papa_Lazarou, @Silver, I use 26 awg SS exclusively. 
Have you tried a cyclone @Silver?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Papa_Lazarou, @Silver, I use 26 awg SS exclusively.
> Have you tried a cyclone @Silver?



Yes I have @Christos
I have the Cyclone with a normal cap and with the AFC
I am not sure why but I have never really gotten to love the Cyclone. It does produce great flavour but something draws me to the RM2 more. Maybe I like the simplicity of the build or the ceramic deck. Cyclone does look prettier though


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Yes I have @Christos
> I have the Cyclone with a normal cap and with the AFC
> I am not sure why but I have never really gotten to love the Cyclone. It does produce great flavour but something draws me to the RM2 more. Maybe I like the simplicity of the build or the ceramic deck. Cyclone does look prettier though


May I interest you in my cyclone builds? 
They need thr afc cap because the SS tends to get too hot for the normal cap and I can't seem to build smaller than 2.5 mm ID without getting scorched cotton.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> May I interest you in my cyclone builds?
> They need thr afc cap because the SS tends to get too hot for the normal cap and I can't seem to build smaller than 2.5 mm ID without getting scorched cotton.



You certainly may - don't know when I will try them - but fire on - I will take notes and put it in my "build queue"


----------



## Petrus

My newest RM2 Build, and it is quite nice. Full of flavor , nice and warm.
28ga Ni80 wire (Twisted)
6 wraps
2mm I.D
Wick: Cotton Bacon V2




0.40 ohm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Nice @Petrus
How you finding the Ni80 wire in general?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Nice @Petrus
> How you finding the Ni80 wire in general?


Hi @Silver, I like it a lot. The ohms is a bit lower, but I prefer the quick ramp up time. If you prefer to build with say 28ga Kanthal, you can do the same build with 26ga Ni80, and get a better result, IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Hi @Silver, I like it a lot. The ohms is a bit lower, but I prefer the quick ramp up time. If you prefer to build with say 28ga Kanthal, you can do the same build with 26ga Ni80, and get a better result, IMO.



Thanks @Petrus!

I got some 26g Ni80 from VK a while back. Am looking forward to giving it a test run in the RM2
Couldnt find 28g so will start with 26g and see how it goes.

For the record, my "best allround" build in the RM2 so far (for hard tobaccoes) is a 5 double wrap paracoil with 29g Kanthal. 10 wraps in total. 1.6mm id. 0.45 ohms. Love it for the crispness and fast ramp.

That coil has been my goto coil for several months now. Nothing else seems to knock it off its pedestal. But in the name of Science and experimentation, i will keep on trying...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Petrus!
> 
> I got some 26g Ni80 from VK a while back. Am looking forward to giving it a test run in the RM2
> Couldnt find 28g so will start with 26g and see how it goes.
> 
> For the record, my "best allround" build in the RM2 so far (for hard tobaccoes) is a 5 double wrap paracoil with 29g Kanthal. 10 wraps in total. 1.6mm id. 0.45 ohms. Love it for the crispness and fast ramp.
> 
> That coil has been my goto coil for several months now. Nothing else seems to knock it off its pedestal. But in the name of Science and experimentation, i will keep on trying...


@ Silver, I would say, keep the ID 1.6, but try 7 wraps with the 26ga Ni80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @ Silver, I would say, keep the ID 1.6, but try 7 wraps with the 26ga Ni80



Thanks @Petrus, would you say single or parallel?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Petrus, would you say single or parallel?


First try a single coil. A parallel coil with 28ga Ni80 is really good, one of my best, but the ohms is low. 0.2-0.3


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> First try a single coil. A parallel coil with 28ga Ni80 is really good, one of my best, but the ohms is low. 0.2-0.3



Eek, that is low
Highly doubt I would do a paracoil with 26g then
Will try a normal coil first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Guys, look at ribbon kanthal. I have some and enjoyed it in the chalice. Quick ramp up and high ohms. I think I could go through 12 ml through a reo before needing a battery change. 
@Petrus, excuse my ignorance, is Ni80 safew to be vaped in a mech? 
I only have experience with Ni200 which should be spaced and only used with temp control because it releases dangerous chemicals when overheated. 

Firstly it irritates my throat which leads me to believe I have a nickel alergy. Secondly I bought 26 AWG because that's all that was in stock and 10 wraps gets me a 0.09 ohm coil. Wonderful for a rolo dna device but the steam crave squonker (soon to get a fad daddy bf 510 with an italian squonk bottle) only works with 0.1 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus

@Christos, my journey with Ni80 started, by reading threads on ECF of building with it on the OL16. I did some research and found that Ni80 can safely be used in wattage mode. Ni200 only in TC mode, but it also irritates me. Nowadays I only built with Ni80 and SS316.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, my journey with Ni80 started, by reading threads on ECF of building with it on the OL16. I did some research and found that Ni80 can safely be used in wattage mode. Ni200 only in TC mode, but it also irritates me. Nowadays I only built with Ni80 and SS316.


Thanks for that. I try buy reputable wire because I have buttloads of kanthal but most of it is dodgy. The wire is filthy and questionable. I like UD and some expensive brands but the stock is not readily a available.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> Thanks for that. I try buy reputable wire because I have buttloads of kanthal but most of it is dodgy. The wire is filthy and questionable. I like UD and some expensive brands but the stock is not readily a available.



Given your concerns about wire, you might want to consider stainless steel 316l. It's safe to use in either power (mechs or regulated) or TC mode and comes with less health baggage than chromium or nickel.

Like nichrome, it's resistance is lower per foot than kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Christos said:


> Guys, look at ribbon kanthal. I have some and enjoyed it in the chalice. Quick ramp up and high ohms. I think I could go through 12 ml through a reo before needing a battery change.


I love ribbon in the RM2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Given your concerns about wire, you might want to consider stainless steel 316l. It's safe to use in either power (mechs or regulated) or TC mode and comes with less health baggage than chromium or nickel.
> 
> Like nichrome, it's resistance is lower per foot than kanthal.


I use 316L SS exclusively.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Petrus - you champ!

This coil is in honour of you




I went with a single, using the 26g Ni80. 7 wraps around 1.6mm ID
Came out at about 0.35 ohms!! Eek, thats quite low i thought for such a small ID

My word, this is amazing!!

Still early days but first impressions are as follows:

Instant ramp
Crisp enough despite 26g
Vicious!!! Am vaping a 9mg juice (very low for me) and it has a decent TH. Am so chuffed about that
There is a "rumble in the jungle" - the phrase I use for what it sounds like when firing. This thing means business....
More to follow over the coming days....

Just hoping it holds out nicely but I am very excited. Its like discovering a whole new device!

#RM2_rocks_big_time!
#MTL_vapers_unite

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Petrus - you champ!
> 
> This coil is in honour of you
> 
> View attachment 52295
> 
> 
> I went with a single, using the 26g Ni80. 7 wraps around 1.6mm ID
> Came out at about 0.35 ohms!! Eek, thats quite low i thought for such a small ID
> 
> My word, this is amazing!!
> 
> Still early days but first impressions are as follows:
> 
> Instant ramp
> Crisp enough despite 26g
> Vicious!!! Am vaping a 9mg juice (very low for me) and it has a decent TH. Am so chuffed about that
> There is a "rumble in the jungle" - the phrase I use for what it sounds like when firing. This thing means business....
> More to follow over the coming days....
> 
> Just hoping it holds out nicely but I am very excited. Its like discovering a whole new device!
> 
> #RM2_rocks_big_time!
> #MTL_vapers_unite


I dare to say, you may need 2 or 2.5mm ID's soon.
Also 12mg juice will be "sufficient" for your needs in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Petrus - you champ!
> 
> This coil is in honour of you
> 
> View attachment 52295
> 
> 
> I went with a single, using the 26g Ni80. 7 wraps around 1.6mm ID
> Came out at about 0.35 ohms!! Eek, thats quite low i thought for such a small ID
> 
> My word, this is amazing!!
> 
> Still early days but first impressions are as follows:
> 
> Instant ramp
> Crisp enough despite 26g
> Vicious!!! Am vaping a 9mg juice (very low for me) and it has a decent TH. Am so chuffed about that
> There is a "rumble in the jungle" - the phrase I use for what it sounds like when firing. This thing means business....
> More to follow over the coming days....
> 
> Just hoping it holds out nicely but I am very excited. Its like discovering a whole new device!
> 
> #RM2_rocks_big_time!
> #MTL_vapers_unite


A side note @Silver, check your batteries voltage at 3ml usage and make sure your positive firing contact has ample noalax. 
You get a decent spark at low ohms which can "scar" the firing pin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> A side note @Silver, check your batteries voltage at 3ml usage and make sure your positive firing contact has ample noalax.
> You get a decent spark at low ohms which can "scar" the firing pin.



Thanks @Christos 
I am usually at 0.45 so my batts get down to about 3.6 or 3.7 at 3ml

I put dielectric grease on both the firing pin and battery positive about every three batt charges. I do random spot checks for sparks in the dark and all seems clear. 

But I will do more careful checking with this 0.35 Ohmer. Thanks for the reminder.

I will also experiment with wider IDs soon. But so far so good. Am loving the crispness and vigour so far!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> @Petrus - you champ!
> 
> This coil is in honour of you
> 
> View attachment 52295
> 
> 
> I went with a single, using the 26g Ni80. 7 wraps around 1.6mm ID
> Came out at about 0.35 ohms!! Eek, thats quite low i thought for such a small ID
> 
> My word, this is amazing!!
> 
> Still early days but first impressions are as follows:
> 
> Instant ramp
> Crisp enough despite 26g
> Vicious!!! Am vaping a 9mg juice (very low for me) and it has a decent TH. Am so chuffed about that
> There is a "rumble in the jungle" - the phrase I use for what it sounds like when firing. This thing means business....
> More to follow over the coming days....
> 
> Just hoping it holds out nicely but I am very excited. Its like discovering a whole new device!
> 
> #RM2_rocks_big_time!
> #MTL_vapers_unite


@Silver. Glad you like. Now the fun starts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Dynamite comes in small packages...




Day 2 with the Ni80 0.35 ohm monster and it's still lovely. Firing with such attitude. Great flavour. This is a very good sign

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Dynamite comes in small packages...
> 
> View attachment 52358
> 
> 
> Day 2 with the Ni80 0.35 ohm monster and it's still lovely. Firing with such attitude. Great flavour. This is a very good sign


@Silver , glad you like, now you are going to neglect your kanthal wire. I did a 26ga, 1.5mm, dual coil on my Nuppin this morning. 0.3 ohm loading the lady with sweet bac from @Mike . Wow what a kick ass vape. My RM2 and Nuppin V2 attys are running on Reo Mini's and I must say this wire compliments this smaller battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Silver , glad you like, now you are going to neglect your kanthal wire. I did a 26ga, 1.5mm, dual coil on my Nuppin this morning. 0.3 ohm loading the lady with sweet bac from @Mike . Wow what a kick ass vape. My RM2 and Nuppin V2 attys are running on Reo Mini's and I must say this wire compliments this smaller battery.


I only use kanthal in my goblin mini because it need a 2mm ID. 
I have rolls and rolls of unused kanthal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , glad you like, now you are going to neglect your kanthal wire. I did a 26ga, 1.5mm, dual coil on my Nuppin this morning. 0.3 ohm loading the lady with sweet bac from @Mike . Wow what a kick ass vape. My RM2 and Nuppin V2 attys are running on Reo Mini's and I must say this wire compliments this smaller battery.



That sounds marvellous @Petrus
You must have done plenty wraps, because my 7 wrapper on 1.6mm ID was 0.35
If your dual came out at 0.3, it must mean you did about 14 wraps per coil?
I know the Nuppin has longer leg lengths - so maybe 10 wraps each coil? Am I right?


----------



## Silver

PS - @Petrus, the reason I am asking is that I was wondering how am I going to do a dual in the Nuppin with this Ni80. I don't want it to be much lower than about 0.3 or thereabouts. So am wondering how to do it.


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> PS - @Petrus, the reason I am asking is that I was wondering how am I going to do a dual in the Nuppin with this Ni80. I don't want it to be much lower than about 0.3 or thereabouts. So am wondering how to do it.


@Silver , My short leg, the one that enters the nuppin on the side is about 10mm long " the top of the coil is just above the air openings. I did 8 wraps per coil. So ja the legs are definitely longer than on the RM2 build. I completely forgot to take photo's. After building on the Nuppin I am so glad it is done and dusted no time for selfies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> @Silver , My short leg, the one that enters the nuppin on the side is about 10mm long " the top of the coil is just above the air openings. I did 8 wraps per coil. So ja the legs are definitely longer than on the RM2 build. I completely forgot to take photo's. After building on the Nuppin I am so glad it is done and dusted no time for selfies.


Oooo I forgot to mention. When your build come out at say 0.2 or 0.25 ohms, don't stress. After you dry burn the coil to check for dark spots do a ohm test again when the coil is blue, you will see the ohms will be anything between 0.3 and 0.35 ohm an this two builds (RM2 and Nuppin).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks @Petrus 
Will do that
I should retest my 0.35 ohmer on the ohm meter, now that its been used.
That reading i got was before firing it.

I need one of those coilmaster tab devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> PS - @Petrus, the reason I am asking is that I was wondering how am I going to do a dual in the Nuppin with this Ni80. I don't want it to be much lower than about 0.3 or thereabouts. So am wondering how to do it.



@Silver, why not just use your coil wrap generator for a Nuppin' Ni80 build and their will be no guess work or surprises?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> @Silver, why not just use your coil wrap generator for a Nuppin' Ni80 build and their will be no guess work or surprises?



I hear you @Spydro 
But i think if my RM2 Ni80 coil came out at 0.35, then with extra leg length and one or two extra wraps, the nuppin coil will be say 0.5. However its dual, so the two will be 0.25 and I am not so sure I want to go that low because my batteries are now pretty old and the battery fleet renewal program has not yet commenced


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> I hear you @Spydro
> But i think if my RM2 Ni80 coil came out at 0.35, then with extra leg length and one or two extra wraps, the nuppin coil will be say 0.5. However its dual, so the two will be 0.25 and I am not so sure I want to go that low because my batteries are now pretty old and the battery fleet renewal program has not yet commenced



So with same gauge/form size make the coil longer or wrap it on a larger form, or use a different gauge of Ni80 on the original form size to get a net higher ohm build. The point being that with the generator there is zero guess work. You can put in ALL the values you want from wire gauge X and wire type X *to the net ohms wanted* for a dual/parallel coil, on the form size you want to wrap it on, needing X length of legs, etc and it will tell you how many wraps. Then adjust a factor you put in if needed for whatever reason.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stevape;)

After @jifjifjif mentioned drilling another air hole and running dual coils I couldn't wait. This is a crude build 6 wraps 28 gauge around blue screwdriver. Works great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Nice job. Sorry I didn't get a picture up, I was cleaning. Looks great!


----------



## Stevape;)

All good I was just to tempted to wait will do a decent build tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jifjifjif

I'm eager and impulsive like that too. For me, it's likely ADD. I've decided to find it charming.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I hear you @Spydro
> But i think if my RM2 Ni80 coil came out at 0.35, then with extra leg length and one or two extra wraps, the nuppin coil will be say 0.5. However its dual, so the two will be 0.25 and I am not so sure I want to go that low because my batteries are now pretty old and the battery fleet renewal program has not yet commenced


If you have decent batteries I. E sony vtc 4 or samsung I don't see a problem running a 0.25 ohm build( roughly 15A off the top of my head). Your battery will discharge quickly but worth a try. 
FWIW I don't like going below .4 ohms on a reo, not because it can't be handled it but because you need decent airflow to keep it cool to the lips. 
I'm also not a big fan of dual coils but because it's a challenge to get both coils glowing equally but because it's a real challenge to squonk with both eyes on both air holes without oversquonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I've moved away from duals, myself. These days I much prefer any size (.3 - .7 ohm) single coils, even in bigger atties that are screaming for duals.

The RM2 has to be the most easily modified atty for air. Its brass cap makes for simple work to either enlarge the existing hole or add another (which I still like for beefier single coils). It's a real workhorse and one of the best ways to get acquainted with all things REO.

They maybe don't last so long with repeated abuse, but hey, they're cheap and readily available. I think they were a wonderful "house atty" mate for Rob O'N and triggered the modern era of REOism (heh - the neoreo?).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I've moved away from duals, myself. These days I much prefer any size (.3 - .7 ohm) single coils, even in bigger atties that are screaming for duals.
> 
> The RM2 has to be the most easily modified atty for air. Its brass cap makes for simple work to either enlarge the existing hole or add another (which I still like for beefier single coils). It's a real workhorse and one of the best ways to get acquainted with all things REO.
> 
> They maybe don't last so long with repeated abuse, but hey, they're cheap and readily available. I think they were a wonderful "house atty" mate for Rob O'N and triggered the modern era of REOism (heh - the neoreo?).



RM2 rocks @Papa_Lazarou !
Such a dependable little workhorse....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> RM2 rocks @Papa_Lazarou !
> Such a dependable little workhorse....


Same can be said of a cyclone. 
Besides great flavor the deck is easy with single coil builds and no rusting. I have owned a considerably amount of clone attys and without fail they all rust. The cyclone is in use daily for over 6 months without a hint of rust. 
Even my lemo 1's have developed rust and are no longer in use. 
If you need spares @Silver I'm happy to assist. 
I trust the RM2 to be equally dependable.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Same can be said of a cyclone.
> Besides great flavor the deck is easy with single coil builds and no rusting. I have owned a considerably amount of clone attys and without fail they all rust. The cyclone is in use daily for over 6 months without a hint of rust.
> Even my lemo 1's have developed rust and are no longer in use.
> If you need spares @Silver I'm happy to assist.
> I trust the RM2 to be equally dependable.



My RM2s have been going daily for two years and not a single problem. I have yet to replace the post screws! Very dependable for me. I build new coils far less these days so they just get new wicks after about 6ml. And a good rinse every now and then. But so far so good. 

My Lemo1 has held up so well. I am quite surprised. No rust. Its been going for about a year in daily use. 

Thanks for the offer of spares. Is that for the RM2?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> My RM2s have been going daily for two years and not a single problem. I have yet to replace the post screws! Very dependable for me. I build new coils far less these days so they just get new wicks after about 6ml. And a good rinse every now and then. But so far so good.
> 
> My Lemo1 has held up so well. I am quite surprised. No rust. Its been going for about a year in daily use.
> 
> Thanks for the offer of spares. Is that for the RM2?


Nope, I don't own any rm2's but I own 2 lemo 1's.
I used the lemo for about a year. I loved them while in service. 
I have the packets of o rings and the glass if needs be.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Nope, I don't own any rm2's but I own 2 lemo 1's.
> I used the lemo for about a year. I loved them while in service.
> I have the packets of o rings and the glass if needs be.



Thanks @Christos - i might be interested in that
Will let you know, thanks for that.
By the way, were you at the last JHB Vape Meet on 5 March? Dont recall seeing you there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - i might be interested in that
> Will let you know, thanks for that.
> By the way, were you at the last JHB Vape Meet on 5 March? Dont recall seeing you there...


Nope, I tend to stay away from large crowds but I have been warned by the fines master that if I'm not at this year's vapecon I'm going to be in a heap of trouble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Nope, I tend to stay away from large crowds but I have been warned by the fines master that if I'm not at this year's vapecon I'm going to be in a heap of trouble.



Oh ok, i was wondering!
No worries @Christos - maybe we will have to organise a ribs lunch - lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ok the quest for the perfect MTL vape on the RM2 continues....

Just to recap. So far my best is a 29g Kanthal para coil around 1.6mm. 5 dbl wraps. Crisp. Good power. Great flavour. Instant. 

That Ni80 26g single 7 wrapper around 1.6mm was good but I think it was a bit too hot. 

Today I found a 1.8mm screwdriver. Was so excited. Vernier says 1.77mm. Awesome. 

Same Ni80 26g wire but this time 8 wraps. Not 7. Initially measured 0.36 ohms




Strangely after pulsing and getting the coil ready she measures a higher 0.58 ohms. 

Wicked and ready




And what's the verdict?

It's super! Initial vapes are fantastic. The vape is not as hot as with the 1.6mm ID coil and a bit juicier. It's lovely. Yet it's still instant. And flavour is superb. So far, very good. Will see how it holds out over the next day or two.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Ok the quest for the perfect MTL vape on the RM2 continues....
> 
> Just to recap. So far my best is a 29g Kanthal para coil around 1.6mm. 5 dbl wraps. Crisp. Good power. Great flavour. Instant.
> 
> That Ni80 26g single 7 wrapper around 1.6mm was good but I think it was a bit too hot.
> 
> Today I found a 1.8mm screwdriver. Was so excited. Vernier says 1.77mm. Awesome.
> 
> Same Ni80 26g wire but this time 8 wraps. Not 7. Initially measured 0.36 ohms
> 
> View attachment 53076
> 
> 
> Strangely after pulsing and getting the coil ready she measures a higher 0.58 ohms.
> 
> Wicked and ready
> 
> View attachment 53078
> 
> 
> And what's the verdict?
> 
> It's super! Initial vapes are fantastic. The vape is not as hot as with the 1.6mm ID coil and a bit juicier. It's lovely. Yet it's still instant. And flavour is superb. So far, very good. Will see how it holds out over the next day or two.


@Silver, strangely you will notice once you start to build with Ni80 you always return. My best vape is 28ga Ni80 1.5mm paracoil. Superb flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Petrus said:


> @Silver , My short leg, the one that enters the nuppin on the side is about 10mm long " the top of the coil is just above the air openings. I did 8 wraps per coil. So ja the legs are definitely longer than on the RM2 build. I completely forgot to take photo's. After building on the Nuppin I am so glad it is done and dusted no time for selfies.



I've been running a similar build in my Nuppin for a few weeks now, dual 2.5mm, 8 Wraps, 24g NI80. 

And let's just say, I only need to take a one second drag which lasts me for about 15-20 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, strangely you will notice once you start to build with Ni80 you always return. My best vape is 28ga Ni80 1.5mm paracoil. Superb flavour.



Thanks @Petrus
I need to get some 28g Ni80. Would love to test that. Must be so instant and crisp!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok the quest for the perfect MTL vape on the RM2 continues....
> 
> Just to recap. So far my best is a 29g Kanthal para coil around 1.6mm. 5 dbl wraps. Crisp. Good power. Great flavour. Instant.
> 
> That Ni80 26g single 7 wrapper around 1.6mm was good but I think it was a bit too hot.
> 
> Today I found a 1.8mm screwdriver. Was so excited. Vernier says 1.77mm. Awesome.
> 
> Same Ni80 26g wire but this time 8 wraps. Not 7. Initially measured 0.36 ohms
> 
> View attachment 53076
> 
> 
> Strangely after pulsing and getting the coil ready she measures a higher 0.58 ohms.
> 
> Wicked and ready
> 
> View attachment 53078
> 
> 
> And what's the verdict?
> 
> It's super! Initial vapes are fantastic. The vape is not as hot as with the 1.6mm ID coil and a bit juicier. It's lovely. Yet it's still instant. And flavour is superb. So far, very good. Will see how it holds out over the next day or two.


With nickel and stainless steel, even though they can be run in power mode, the resistance increases with heat. 
This is the fundamental principle that temp control works on. 
SS316L and SS 304 and Ni80 and Ni200 have different temperature curves I. E they increase resistance at different levels with respect to temperature. 
Thus if using temp control you need to wait till the coil is cold before using it on your mod because you don't want a higher resistance as your base resistance. 

SS at a .5 ohm coil goes to .8 ohms when dry burning for me. 

Welcome to the beginning journey of temp control!


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> With nickel and stainless steel, even though they can be run in power mode, the resistance increases with heat.
> This is the fundamental principle that temp control works on.
> SS316L and SS 304 and Ni80 and Ni200 have different temperature curves I. E they increase resistance at different levels with respect to temperature.
> Thus if using temp control you need to wait till the coil is cold before using it on your mod because you don't want a higher resistance as your base resistance.
> 
> SS at a .5 ohm coil goes to .8 ohms when dry burning for me.
> 
> Welcome to the beginning journey of temp control!



Thanks @Christos - i thought Ni200 was the wire one uses for temp control. Didnt know that Ni80 was also a "temp control" wire. I am learning. 

In any event, I am vaping on the Reo without temp control. At this stage I am just enjoying the faster rampup of the Ni80. And the lower resistance (and more power) of course


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - i thought Ni200 was the wire one uses for temp control. Didnt know that Ni80 was also a "temp control" wire. I am learning.
> 
> In any event, I am vaping on the Reo without temp control. At this stage I am just enjoying the faster rampup of the Ni80. And the lower resistance (and more power) of course


I'm not very sure about ni80 with temo control bit ni200 releases toxic fumes when it reaches a certain temp. 
@Petrus has done the research and Ni80 is safe in power mode like SS.
Titanium wire can be used as well as the hotter the wire gets the greater it's resistance becomes. 
Kanthal seems to be one of the few materials that is not affected by temperature I. E the resistance s constant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Still on the quest to determine the best coil for my RM2 I decided tonight to build the exact same Ni80 coil again. 

This time in REO Black aka thumper. 

I know the juice in thumper very well. WB Blackbird and AV Bobas Bounty mix. 

Same coil. 8 wraps. 1.8mm ID. 26g Ni80. Came out after pulsing at 0.58 ohms. 




Looking good in the RM2. Reasonably high for good TH




And all wicked up and ready to go. Ooh this is exciting. I love that moment of anticipation...




And the verdict ?

It's lovely. Lots of power. Vigorous vaporization going on in there! 

It's not as crisp as my 29g Kanthal para. A bit more juicy. But it's instant. It's different but very enjoyable. Thumper is thumping. Good throat hit. Perhaps an extra puffs worth of juice because of the wider coil. (1.8mm id vs 1.6mm of my all time fave para)

Some numbers. My para is 0.45 ohms so about 40 watts on a fresh batt. But it's shared between the two para coils. So 20w each. This coil is 0.58 ohms. So about 30 watts. But that's all dedicated to the single coil. Hence the vigour. 

So the question now for me is whether the extra power on the single coil is worth the slight loss of crispness which I love so much. 

Methinks I need to get 28g Ni80

The journey continues but this is one heck of a MTL vape so I am smiling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Watch out for a silver @Silver.
Don't want you overdosing again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Watch out for a silver @Silver.
> Don't want you overdosing again



Lol @Christos, thanks for the concern - hehe
I can feel a buzz after four or five repetitive big mouth to lung drags
Its lovely!!

But then its a toot on the Lemo1 with "Strawberry Ice" to wash it down...

So all good. Im still here and not lying down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Silver I'm glad you're happy with you're new found build, but for the sake of Afrikaans members' sanity, kindly change the reference to "My para ..... is 0.45 ohms" to something like "parallel coil" instead - it just don't read right .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stevape;)

Did a 26g ss 2.5mm 7wraps centre coil with that twin air hole cap. Nice vape with surprisingly good flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hunting for the elusive perfect coil never stops...

So far my best for a strong good flavour filled vape is a 29g Kanthal para coil at 1.6mm ID

But I also need a simple single for great MTL flavour and fast ramp. The problem for me is that a single 28g Kanthal coil which has the crispness I want is just not low enough in resistance. 26g gets me low enough resistance but I lose the crispness. That's why I have been resorting to para coils with thinner wire. 

I tried recently with NI80 26g single and it was very good but I found myself going back to thinner Kanthal wire. Just not enough crispness (although better than 26g Kanthal)

A week ago or so I managed to get some 28g NI80. Today I tried it. The attraction with this wire is it's fast ramp time and lower resistance than Kanthal - so more power. 

Simple 7 wrap single around 1.6mm ID. After pulsing it measured 0.71 ohms. 

Trying it with a fruity menthol blend. 

Here is the coil. Wicked wih Rayon and lubed up. 




Initial impressions after first few vapes:

Wow, this is superb. Vaporizes with lots of vigour. Lovely. Nice and crisp. This could be something very good. I have a feeling it will hold up very well. 

Will see how it goes after a while but so far I am suitably impressed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Hunting for the elusive perfect coil never stops...
> 
> So far my best for a strong good flavour filled vape is a 29g Kanthal para coil at 1.6mm ID
> 
> But I also need a simple single for great MTL flavour and fast ramp. The problem for me is that a single 28g Kanthal coil which has the crispness I want is just not low enough in resistance. 26g gets me low enough resistance but I lose the crispness. That's why I have been resorting to para coils with thinner wire.
> 
> I tried recently with NI80 26g single and it was very good but I found myself going back to thinner Kanthal wire. Just not enough crispness (although better than 26g Kanthal)
> 
> A week ago or so I managed to get some 28g NI80. Today I tried it. The attraction with this wire is it's fast ramp time and lower resistance than Kanthal - so more power.
> 
> Simple 7 wrap single around 1.6mm ID. After pulsing it measured 0.71 ohms.
> 
> Trying it with a fruity menthol blend.
> 
> Here is the coil. Wicked wih Rayon and lubed up.
> 
> View attachment 58224
> 
> 
> Initial impressions after first few vapes:
> 
> Wow, this is superb. Vaporizes with lots of vigour. Lovely. Nice and crisp. This could be something very good. I have a feeling it will hold up very well.
> 
> Will see how it goes after a while but so far I am suitably impressed.


 Silver have you tried stainless steel on any of your Reo builds?


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Silver have you tried stainless steel on any of your Reo builds?



Yes i have @Stephen 
Tried several gauges amd diameters
Was nice but something drew me back to Kanthal
Maybe i must give it another try


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Yes i have @Stephen
> Tried several gauges amd diameters
> Was nice but something drew me back to Kanthal
> Maybe i must give it another try


I'm going to try out a couple of ss builds this week. The crispness that you get from ss should be a win on a Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Yes i have @Stephen
> Tried several gauges amd diameters
> Was nice but something drew me back to Kanthal
> Maybe i must give it another try


@Silver, I am a BIG Ni80 fan, but I got some special low resistance wire comming in. Will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up to anyone who was after RM2's... both standard and LP RM2's are being added to the Reosmods web site shortly. There are 15 of each according to Todd. (Rob's right hand man). If one of them are missing right now Todd is waiting for Rob to return to help him load the product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up to anyone who was after RM2's... both standard and LP RM2's are being added to the Reosmods web site shortly. There are 15 of each according to Todd. (Rob's right hand man). If one of them are missing right now Todd is waiting for Rob to return to help him load the product.



The one that is on the site now without a picture is the LP version at $43.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> The one that is on the site now without a picture is the LP version at $43.


I like RM2's,but I just checked and I have 10 of them,still its tempting!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The RM2 is a formidable MTL solution for the Reo !

My RM2s have been running flawlessly for nearly 2 years and they are pretty much in daily use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> The RM2 is a formidable MTL solution for the Reo !
> 
> My RM2s have been running flawlessly for nearly 2 years and they are pretty much in daily use.



The ones I use daily have the air hole drilled out to 3mm and one has the standard hole plus a 3mm hole on the opposite side and I DLH with them.
For my style of vaping on a squonker nothing comes near it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Recoiling of the RM2 on REO Black aka 'thumper'. This REO is dedicated to thumping tobacco juices and mainly Blackbird.

Nothing like a para coil for this formidable MTL bf atty!

Wrap the coil. That's 5 double wraps of 29g Kanthal Vapowire. 1.6mm ID. Thinnish wire and small ID gives me the crisper vape I like.




Measures 0.46 ohms. Not the neatest job but it will do.




Nice and high because I like more throat hit!




All wicked up and lubed up. With Jap Cotton which does well on tobaccoes




And here she is - REO Black - my best MTL tobacco thumping machine!




This is my favourite coil for this setup. In there is Blackbird but I am rationing so am diluting 18mg Blackbird with 18mg PG/VG 

Haven't changed the coil in her for a few months. Gosh. What a super vape on the new coil! It's crisp, it's instant and it's potent. Flavour is impeccable. And it knocks the throat hard. Lovely !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Recoiling of the RM2 on REO Black aka 'thumper'. This REO is dedicated to thumping tobacco juices and mainly Blackbird.
> 
> Nothing like a para coil for this formidable MTL bf atty!
> 
> Wrap the coil. That's 5 double wraps of 29g Kanthal Vapowire. 1.6mm ID. Thinnish wire and small ID gives me the crisper vape I like.
> 
> View attachment 69120
> 
> 
> Measures 0.46 ohms. Not the neatest job but it will do.
> 
> View attachment 69121
> 
> 
> Nice and high because I like more throat hit!
> 
> View attachment 69122
> 
> 
> All wicked up and lubed up. With Jap Cotton which does well on tobaccoes
> 
> View attachment 69123
> 
> 
> And here she is - REO Black - my best MTL tobacco thumping machine!
> 
> View attachment 69124
> 
> 
> This is my favourite coil for this setup. In there is Blackbird but I am rationing so am diluting 18mg Blackbird with 18mg PG/VG
> 
> Haven't changed the coil in her for a few months. Gosh. What a super vape on the new coil! It's crisp, it's instant and it's potent. Flavour is impeccable. And it knocks the throat hard. Lovely !!



@Silver ..thats the wierd thing abt rm2 (no experience with any other atty on reo) ..i find the coil doesnt gunk as easily as compared to any other mod even with constant use. suppose its the lower power given one cell maybe.

i love it for that..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver ..thats the wierd thing abt rm2 (no experience with any other atty on reo) ..i find the coil doesnt gunk as easily as compared to any other mod even with constant use. suppose its the lower power given one cell maybe.
> 
> i love it for that..



Agreed @incredible_hullk 
I think it is the lowish power but also it does depend on the juice
Since I have been rationing Blackbird and diluting it with PG/VG the gunking has reduced a lot
Blackbird is a coil and wick shredder and gunker of note!

The thing I like most about this Reo/RM2 setup is that it has performed flawlessly every day for over 2 years. And it has the most beautiful mouth to lung draw and such defined flavour. 

For me, the strong tobacco juices are much better in mouth to lung. I get that strong punch in the throat with a strong juice. Have tried many times but cant enjoy tobaccoes the same way in lung hit mode on the Nuppin or the tanks. The RM2 is perfect for me for the occasional strong tobacco puff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver...very true..i like a 60 40 vg pg mix so easier to squonk. the mtl on reo cannot be compared to anything out there tbh. i used to love black stone cherry and i made a loose interpretation of it and love it in the rm2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver...very true..i like a 60 40 vg pg mix so easier to squonk. the mtl on reo cannot be compared to anything out there tbh. i used to love black stone cherry and i made a loose interpretation of it and love it in the rm2



Ooh, black stone cherry sounds great
My Diy adventures cannot start soon enough - am itching to make some great tobaccoes and fruity menthols!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Recoiling of the RM2 on REO Black aka 'thumper'. This REO is dedicated to thumping tobacco juices and mainly Blackbird.
> 
> Nothing like a para coil for this formidable MTL bf atty!
> 
> Wrap the coil. That's 5 double wraps of 29g Kanthal Vapowire. 1.6mm ID. Thinnish wire and small ID gives me the crisper vape I like.
> 
> View attachment 69120
> 
> 
> Measures 0.46 ohms. Not the neatest job but it will do.
> 
> View attachment 69121
> 
> 
> Nice and high because I like more throat hit!
> 
> View attachment 69122
> 
> 
> All wicked up and lubed up. With Jap Cotton which does well on tobaccoes
> 
> View attachment 69123
> 
> 
> And here she is - REO Black - my best MTL tobacco thumping machine!
> 
> View attachment 69124
> 
> 
> This is my favourite coil for this setup. In there is Blackbird but I am rationing so am diluting 18mg Blackbird with 18mg PG/VG
> 
> Haven't changed the coil in her for a few months. Gosh. What a super vape on the new coil! It's crisp, it's instant and it's potent. Flavour is impeccable. And it knocks the throat hard. Lovely !!


@Silver ,that parallel coil in the RM2 is definitely my favourite. I doubt if the OL16 will beat that. I have tried, but no luck. I do the exact same build in my RM2 , but with Ni80 28ga wire. Ohm's round about 0.35, but with a 12mg tobacco you can't go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Some pitstopping today.

My Silver REO has been neglected somewhat for the past few weeks because I've been busy with the regulateds, the Serpent Mini25 and the Avo.

It's back to basics

Gave REO Silver my favourite RM2 coil. A 29g para coil. This time an extra wrap. Came out at 0.5 ohms.




Mixed up some 'Lime Ice' which is the only DIY juice I have made before....

It's GLORIOUS. For me there is no better mouth to lung experience than this coil on the RM2.

And the juice is beautiful. Refreshing and tasty just like a lime and soda. It's about 16mg so it kicks nicely. Actually feels like a Vodka Lime and Soda 




Notice the lung hitting regulateds in the background sniggering as Reo Silver reclaims its rightful place in the "attention podium"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

You know what guys, if there was a simple device for new vapers that could give the same Mouth to Lung vape as I am getting on this para-coiled RM2 - but with a commercial coil that required no fiddling - then I think it would be so much easier for so many people to give up the stinkies!

Just load a nice juice and go

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

I've been using my RM2 on the blue Reo for about 2months with Tropical Ice from VM. 

It's a perfect combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I've been running RM2's since April 2014. Tried some other RDA's, but always go back to the RM2. I've given up searching for something similar/better and just stick with the RM2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I've been using my RM2 on the blue Reo for about 2months with Tropical Ice from VM.
> 
> It's a perfect combination.



@Alex , you swinging a bit over to the MTL camp again?
Hehe
Is the Nuppin still operating on the other Reo?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex , you swinging a bit over to the MTL camp again?
> Hehe
> Is the Nuppin still operating on the other Reo?



No my RM2 is setup for restricted MTL, I still use the two nuppins all the time, one on my white reo, and the other on the 160w subtank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time to recoil REO Black aka 'thumper' 

Back to old faithful - 29g paracoil - 1.6mm ID - Vapowire Kanthal - 0.45 ohms

This is my best coil for crisp tobaccoes MTL in this atty

Not too neat but it should do just fine

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Ok so I'm need of some advice here…

Im about to pull the trigger on purchasing two Reo's
one for me and one for the missus (actually just a spare for me Lol)

But reading up on it more here in some of the threads it seems to me the RM2 is 
mostly used for Mouth To Lung?

So what atty would be best suited for DL?

Or could i just open the holes on the RM2 for more airflow and use it DL?


----------



## Petrus

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ok so I'm need of some advice here…
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on purchasing two Reo's
> one for me and one for the missus (actually just a spare for me Lol)
> 
> But reading up on it more here in some of the threads it seems to me the RM2 is
> mostly used for Mouth To Lung?
> 
> So what atty would be best suited for DL?
> 
> Or could i just open the holes on the RM2 for more airflow and use it DL?


@jpzx12rturbo, I love my RM2 drilled out to 2mm, but now it is collecting dust. I would say rather get OL16's. Best of both worlds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ok so I'm need of some advice here…
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on purchasing two Reo's
> one for me and one for the missus (actually just a spare for me Lol)
> 
> But reading up on it more here in some of the threads it seems to me the RM2 is
> mostly used for Mouth To Lung?
> 
> So what atty would be best suited for DL?
> 
> Or could i just open the holes on the RM2 for more airflow and use it DL?



You certainly can drill the existing hole out or even put another one on the opposite side of the cap for DL.
Bang for buck I reckon its up there with the best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Genosmate said:


> You certainly can drill the existing hole out or even put another one on the opposite side of the cap for DL.
> Bang for buck I reckon its up there with the best.



Now that sounds like a plan!
Two small holes instead of one big hole….

Would make lining the air holes up easier as well i assume


----------



## Genosmate

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Now that sounds like a plan!
> Two small holes instead of one big hole….
> 
> Would make lining the air holes up easier as well i assume



The hole in the cap generally is drilled in the correct place so that when the cap is screwed down its right next to the coil.You'll be getting the new S/S 510 so its easy to adjust so that you can orientate the RM2 on the mod.
Heres one of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

How is the flavor compared to a std RM2?
Im assuming you lose some when drilling the holes open?


----------



## Genosmate

Most seem to think theres a loss of flavour.99% of the time I vape only menthol in my squonkers and I don't notice a drop in flavour.


----------



## CosmicGopher

Can't wait, my RM2 should be here in the post today! Been using a No Pity clone on mine but that one is not very satisfactory for single coil, I don't find. Will definately try out the parallel coils I see on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CosmicGopher said:


> Can't wait, my RM2 should be here in the post today! Been using a No Pity clone on mine but that one is not very satisfactory for single coil, I don't find. Will definately try out the parallel coils I see on here.



All the best with it @CosmicGopher !


----------



## CosmicGopher

Thank you Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

I have to say that when I first took the RM2 out of the package, I was a little shocked at how TINY the atty seemed...lol, but seeing it on the Reo it looks perfectly proportioned. My first coil is a 28G, 6 wrap on a 2mm rod at 0.8 ohms.....very, very nice vape....I really like the reduced chamber and the ceramic deck in the atty. You guys were so right about how good this little atty is! My Reo is the tumbled raw aluminum with a silver button. Fits great in the hand. Now I see why you all enjoy yours so much!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

CosmicGopher said:


> I have to say that when I first took the RM2 out of the package, I was a little shocked at how TINY the atty seemed...lol, but seeing it on the Reo it looks perfectly proportioned. My first coil is a 28G, 6 wrap on a 2mm rod at 0.8 ohms.....very, very nice vape....I really like the reduced chamber and the ceramic deck in the atty. You guys were so right about how good this little atty is! My Reo is the tumbled raw aluminum with a silver button. Fits great in the hand. Now I see why you all enjoy yours so much!



Super @CosmicGopher 
For me, the RM2 produces the best MTL vape

Just note that the position of the coil in there determines the type of vape. Just a small change in the position by say 1mm can make quite a big difference

I have found higher up (slightly above airhole) tends to increase throat hit. Lower down reduces throat hit. 

Enjoy


----------



## Silver

I pitstopped Reo Black / RM2 this morning

It was time for a new coil.

As some will know, this is my favourite MTL setup for my Blackbird tobacco vape.
For quite a long time now, my favourite coil for this juice has been a Vapowire 29g Kanthal parallel coil. 5 double wraps around a tiny 1.6mm ID, ohming out around 0.45.

I have been told that Kidney Puncher wire is the best, so a while back I got some *28g* Kanthal Kidney Puncher wire from Vapers Corner.

I wanted to try it, but wanted the ohms to be roughly the same, so I decided to increase the ID slightly.
Went for *1.8mm ID*. It ohmed out at 0.41 so pretty similar, which was what i was hoping for.
Sorry but i didnt take pics this time. It looks pretty much the same as previous coils i have posted. Also raised slightly so the airhole is about in line with the bottom third of the coil.

*Verdict - as expected , its not as crisp and slightly juicier and wetter. *
The wire seems to be good though and vaporises with good vigour.

I cannot say at this stage whether the Kidney Puncher wire is better than the Vapowire (which i got a while back from Vape Cartel).

But the interesting point is how the change of two small things changes the vape quite a bit. I went from 29g to 28g and from 1.6mm ID to 1.8mm ID.

Im not very happy now, because i will probably have to revert to my old faithful and build again soon. Not the fault of the wire at all, just the gauge and the ID.

But i am happy that its yet another reinforcement of my preferred build for this atty and juice! 

Will vape on it for a few days just to let the coil settle a bit - but i doubt i will manage a long term test to evaluate how it holds up to this coil shredding juice.

*Vaping requires lots of experimentation and patience - mm by mm one can edge closer to that perfect vape. But the more I do this, the more I realise that it is so juice dependent and personal. 
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> I potstopped Reo Black / RM2 this morning
> 
> It was time for a new coil.
> 
> As some will know, this is my favourite MTL setup for my Blackbird tobacco vape.
> For quite a long time now, my favourite coil for this juice has been a Vapowire 29g Kanthal parallel coil. 5 double wraps around a tiny 1.6mm ID, ohming out around 0.45.
> 
> I have been told that Kidney Puncher wire is the best, so a while back I got some *28g* Kanthal Kidney Puncher wire from Vapers Corner.
> 
> I wanted to try it, but wanted the ohms to be roughly the same, so I decided to increase the ID slightly.
> Went for *1.8mm ID*. It ohmed out at 0.41 so pretty similar, which was what i was hoping for.
> Sorry but i didnt take pics this time. It looks pretty much the same as previous coils i have posted. Also raised slightly so the airhole is about in line with the bottom third of the coil.
> 
> *Verdict - as expected , its not as crisp and slightly juicier and wetter. *
> The wire seems to be good though and vaporises with good vigour.
> 
> I cannot say at this stage whether the Kidney Puncher wire is better than the Vapowire (which i got a while back from Vape Cartel).
> 
> But the interesting point is how the change of two small things changes the vape quite a bit. I went from 29g to 28g and from 1.6mm ID to 1.8mm ID.
> 
> Im not very happy now, because i will probably have to revert to my old faithful and build again soon. Not the fault of the wire at all, just the gauge and the ID.
> 
> But i am happy that its yet another reinforcement of my preferred build for this atty and juice!
> 
> Will vape on it for a few days just to let the coil settle a bit - but i doubt i will manage a long term test to evaluate how it holds up to this coil shredding juice.
> 
> *Vaping requires lots of experimentation and patience - mm by mm one can edge closer to that perfect vape. But the more I do this, the more I realise that it is so juice dependent and personal. *


Interesting, @Silver , try the exact same build with your 28ga wire, but make a 1.5mm ID. The ohms will be less, if I am correct between 0.28-0.32 but the vape will be fantastic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Vaping requires lots of experimentation and patience - mm by mm one can edge closer to that perfect vape. But the more I do this, the more I realise that it is so juice dependent and personal.



So true @Silver I have also been trying different wires Ni80 as well some flatwire and yet I still find myself going back to Kanthal or even Clapton coils. Simple stuff sometimes just works. But we always have to try and see if we can find the slightly better vape.

Nice Post however.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Ash said:


> So true @Silver I have also been trying different wires Ni80 as well some flatwire and yet I still find myself going back to Kanthal or even Clapton coils. Simple stuff sometimes just works. But we always have to try and see if we can find the slightly better vape.
> 
> Nice Post however.


@Ash , I am still on the hunt for a clapton that I can use in my OL16's and other atty's with a fast ramp up time. I normally do squonking in Reo's amd other mech's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Petrus - maybe i will try a 1.6mm ID with the same wire
I have this trusty screwdriver which is 1.59mm in diameter and its my most valuable mandrel. It has a special spot in my vape den. If I lost that I would cry. So thats my minimum ID I usually go.

@Ash - the interesting thing about this is to try where possible to vary just one thing at a time - and then not to decide until one has used it for a while. One is tempted to make a call on something within a minute, but often I need more time to live with it and sleep on it. And try it in different situations. That is painful because it takes forever to get anywhere.... Its one of the reasons I am scared to get into DIY properly.... Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Ash , I am still on the hunt for a clapton that I can use in my OL16's and other atty's with a fast ramp up time. I normally do squonking in Reo's amd other mech's


You have to make them! @SAVapeGear had some awesome baby claptons for the OL16'S. Perhaps I'll post pics if I get a chance today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus 28AWG inner with 38 AWG outer. Ni80 kidney puncher all round.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> You have to make them! @SAVapeGear had some awesome baby claptons for the OL16'S. Perhaps I'll post pics if I get a chance today.


I am just thinking, can't @RiaanRed make someting for us???? I think here is enough guys with OL16 and similar atty's for baby claptons. What do you think @Christos @Clouds4Days @Andre @Silver @incredible_hullk @Sir Vape @Deckie @Rob Fisher @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> I am just thinking, can't @RiaanRed make someting for us???? I think here is enough guys with OL16 and similar atty's for baby claptons. What do you think @Christos @Clouds4Days @Andre @Silver @incredible_hullk @Sir Vape @Deckie @Rob Fisher @SAVapeGear


I have all the tools to make myself. Been practicing making alien coils and I am getting good at it.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> I have all the tools to make myself. Been practicing making alien coils and I am getting good at it.


I admire you @Christos . I would like to try some off them. Winner my friend


----------



## Christos

@Petrus you could get the coils made and I'm sure @RiaanRed will assist. 

If you have the time and would like to make them I'll give you a walk through of what you should get. 
Just as rewarding as making a DIY juice which is better than a store bought juice.

Expect some dissapoint ment and a lot of wasted wire but very rewarding if you have patience.


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> I admire you @Christos . I would like to try some off them. Winner my friend


The straight claptons are very easy and no wastage there. Just insert wires and off it goes on its own and done.
The fancy stuff needs practice and patience.


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> I am just thinking, can't @RiaanRed make someting for us???? I think here is enough guys with OL16 and similar atty's for baby claptons. What do you think @Christos @Clouds4Days @Andre @Silver @incredible_hullk @Sir Vape @Deckie @Rob Fisher @SAVapeGear



@Petrus - please start an OL16 request thread inside RiaanRed's subforum - then we can all discuss it there including him

And lets try keep this thread on the RM2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> @Petrus you could get the coils made and I'm sure @RiaanRed will assist.
> 
> If you have the time and would like to make them I'll give you a walk through of what you should get.
> Just as rewarding as making a DIY juice which is better than a store bought juice.
> 
> Expect some dissapoint ment and a lot of wasted wire but very rewarding if you have patience.


A bit off the topic, but I think I sort of mastered the DIY scene. I got about 12 dedicated juices I am making alllllll 12mg and it is just perfect for my liking. I like coil building, but all that thin wire is like first time fishing with a Penn reel, always time for a mess-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Silver your word choice "I potstopped ..." - I don't think "pot" (aka electric cabbage etc) is allowed to be used on this forum (yet) - it might give the wrong impression .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Silver your word choice "I potstopped ..." - I don't think "pot" (aka electric cabbage etc) is allowed to be used on this forum (yet) - it might give the wrong impression .



Sorry @johan 
Was a slip of fingers damn ipad!
Have corrected it - thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks to @Petrus for the suggestion

I recoiled the RM2 yesterday and stuck to the 28g Kanthal Kidney Puncher wire
Parallel coil - 5 double wraps as before

*But this time I made the ID 1.6mm* instead of 1.8mm as before
Ohms was 0.36

It is a lot better, crisper and nicer for me. (Am vaping Blackbird tobacco.)

Its still not quite as crisp as the same coil with the thinner *29g* wire, but i wanted to try this Kidney Puncher wire and i only have 28g

Thanks @Petrus - it is a lot better and I will gladly vape this for a while. The 1.8mm was too wet and juicy and not crisp enough so I had to take it out.

Amazing what this slight difference makes to the vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Black got a new coil this afternoon.

Decided to go back to my all time favourite for MTL tobacco - the 29ga Kanthal paracoil

5 double wraps - 1.6mm ID - measuring 0.43 ohms. Positioned so the airhole is near the bottom of the coil.




Wicked up with Jap Cotton. Love this for my tobacco vapes





Lubed up and trimmed slightly. Just lubed with 18mg PGVG because Blackbird is in rations.





Firing nicely and with loads of vigour. It is instant.





And finally - what a vape indeed. My best tobacco MTL setup. Thumper is thumping 




In the bottle is 18mg PGVG , 10 drops of VM menthol and about 1ml of Blackbird. Divine.

Am preferring this coil to the 28g Kidney Puncher - the 29g is more instant and crisper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> And finally - what a vape indeed. My best tobacco MTL setup. Thumper is thumping
> 
> View attachment 96962
> 
> 
> In the bottle is 18mg PGVG , 10 drops of VM menthol and about 1ml of Blackbird. Divine.
> 
> Am preferring this coil to the 28g Kidney Puncher - the 29g is more instant and crisper.



Now *that* is a *classic Reo* @Silver.  
And the RM2 is *THE* classic Reo atty. They do what they were meant to do very well for MTL.

They are not really my thing (despite having 8-9 of them)... I only used those that were drilled out for DLH's occasionally. Now days only the brass one custom made for Calamity Jane by Robert when they were both new gets used sometimes. After the 5-6 previous owners that had the combo before me they are beat up/warped. But they still vape like a million dollars, and along with my other OG Reos I consider these a classic combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Spydro

Indeed, the RM2 is a great atty

For strong tobaccoes, I only do MTL and for me this little atty is a major winner. It has such great flavour and superb throat hit. I have tried several other MTL options but nothing so far has dethroned the RM2 for strong tobaccoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Earlier today my mom @Poppie 's RM2 atties got new shiny coils.

7 wrap 28g Vapowire Kanthal. 1.6mm ID. 0.85 ohms each.







Her Red one is for coffee vapes and her Green one is her tobacco machine. She is very happy now !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lol, I overheard the guys in the cottage next to us saying:

"Tjek daai tannie - sy vape!"

Ha ha

As hulle net kan weet - wat hierdie tannie vergeet het moet julle stil leer

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Ryangriffon

Today's vape...great to see I'm in good company @Spydro and @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ryangriffon said:


> Today's vape...great to see I'm in good company @Spydro and @Silver!
> View attachment 98761



Classic @Ryangriffon !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

An ode to 'Thumper'

She just got a new wick, refill and battery. 

Tiny but ferocious





'Rocket fuel' brown Blackbird menthol blend matched up with fresh brown battery  





There she is , drip tip off, ready to rumble...





Fiery, instant, noisy... lovely...





It's funny I still get excited just before the first toot after a fresh pitstop. Almost the same as nearly three years ago

Aye, Reo Black aka 'Thumper' you will always be my 18mg tobacco MTL precious....

What a reliable performer. What MTL flavour. It's just bliss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

@Silver, you are killing me, I am going to start my white mini and RM2 in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> What build do u have in the RM2 for mtl? Need some direction with that atty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Amir 
You can check the RM2 thread which details not only my build but many others.

For me the best build for my MTL tobaccoes is a paracoil
1.6mm small ID
29g Kanthal (thinner wire for crisper vape)
5 double wraps
Comes out at about 0.45 ohms
Jap cotton or CB2 wick

The paracoil gets more surface area (like a dual) and keeps the resitance down. For me it works well on the RM2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Hi @Amir
> You can check the RM2 thread which details not only my build but many others.
> 
> For me the best build for my MTL tobaccoes is a paracoil
> 1.6mm small ID
> 29g Kanthal (thinner wire for crisper vape)
> 5 double wraps
> Comes out at about 0.45 ohms
> Jap cotton or CB2 wick
> 
> The paracoil gets more surface area (like a dual) and keeps the resitance down. For me it works well on the RM2



For some reason the airflow hole in the RM2 I’ve got doesn’t allow for air to pass directly in line or beneath the coil... it’s sort of just off the post a hair... is this normal? 

I figured I’d give the RM2 a shot while hunting down an ol16 but the misaligned airflow kinda threw me off. I went with 8 wraps 26g ni80 on a 2mm bit as a starter but then just left it unfinished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi @Amir 
I have moved the above two posts from the BB thread to this RM2 thread
Will take a photo of something in a sec to help answer your question


----------



## Silver

Hi @Amir 

This is how the airhole should line up when the RM2 cap is fastened on







Can you see that black Koki mark I made on the base ? 

That's where the airhole lines up when the cap is screwed on. I make that mark so I know where to position the coil. It's not dead centre between the posts. It's a bit closer to the post that's nearer to the juice squonk hole. 

If yours is not lined up like that I am not sure how to remedy it short of dismantling the RM2. But I am no pro on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS - excuse the old coil - this was a while back just before a much needed pitstop


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> For some reason the airflow hole in the RM2 I’ve got doesn’t allow for air to pass directly in line or beneath the coil... it’s sort of just off the post a hair... is this normal?
> 
> I figured I’d give the RM2 a shot while hunting down an ol16 but the misaligned airflow kinda threw me off. I went with 8 wraps 26g ni80 on a 2mm bit as a starter but then just left it unfinished


Yeah, some RM2s suffer from that affliction over time. Just slide an o-ring to the bottom of the threading on the base. It will give you some leeway to align the air hole correctly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Hi @Amir
> 
> This is how the airhole should line up when the RM2 cap is fastened on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that black Koki mark I made on the base ?
> 
> That's where the airhole lines up when the cap is screwed on. I make that mark so I know where to position the coil. It's not dead centre between the posts. It's a bit closer to the post that's nearer to the juice squonk hole.
> 
> If yours is not lined up like that I am not sure how to remedy it short of dismantling the RM2. But I am no pro on that.



Thanx for that. Huge help... will give it another bash in the morning cause I left the reo at the office. That coil might just give me sleepless nights though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> Yeah, some RM2s suffer from that affliction over time. Just slide an o-ring to the bottom of the threading on the base. It will give you some leeway to align the air hole correctly.



Will give this a shot. Sounds like the perfect temporary fix till I can get my hands on the ol16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Hi @Amir
> 
> This is how the airhole should line up when the RM2 cap is fastened on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that black Koki mark I made on the base ?
> 
> That's where the airhole lines up when the cap is screwed on. I make that mark so I know where to position the coil. It's not dead centre between the posts. It's a bit closer to the post that's nearer to the juice squonk hole.
> 
> If yours is not lined up like that I am not sure how to remedy it short of dismantling the RM2. But I am no pro on that.



Are you using the single hole airflow or do you have a second airflow hole as well?


----------



## johan

In my humble opinion, the stock single hole on the RM2 provides the ultimate flavor - change it to dual and/or bigger air hole and the flavor is for sure compromised for the worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

johan said:


> In my humble opinion, the stock single hole on the RM2 provides the ultimate flavor - change it to dual and/or bigger air hole and the flavor is for sure compromised for the worse.



I’ve got 2 RM2’s. One with an enlarged single hole and the other with a second hole the same size as what I’m assuming is the stock hole. So I put a small piece of duct tape on the dual stock size airflow hole which effectively made it a single air hole and it’s now a working, up and running mtl rda. Just a temporary fix till I get the ol16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I’ve got 2 RM2’s. One with an enlarged single hole and the other with a second hole the same size as what I’m assuming is the stock hole. So I put a small piece of duct tape on the dual stock size airflow hole which effectively made it a single air hole and it’s now a working, up and running mtl rda. Just a temporary fix till I get the ol16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Amir
Im using the single stock hole. Its 1.2 mm in diameter
Perfect MTL draw for me 

I agree with @johan - i have tried an enlarged airhole before and found it too loose for MTL. Dissipates the flavour for me.

Those RM2's are made of brass I think. I recall some guys saying they filled it with some substance that closed up a second airhole. Dont know if it was metal or what but maybe @Andre can remember. 

Anyhow, single stock airhole on RM2 is still my best MTL vape ive had so far. You just need to carefully change the height of the coil. Higher up increases the throat hit a lot. I like it very close to the edge of the perimeter and slightly higher than the airhole. With my coil and juice that makes it super strong and a lovely vape.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Hi @Amir
> Im using the single stock hole. Its 1.2 mm in diameter
> Perfect MTL draw for me
> 
> I agree with @johan - i have tried an enlarged airhole before and found it too loose for MTL. Dissipates the flavour for me.
> 
> Those RM2's are made of brass I think. I recall some guys saying they filled it with some substance that closed up a second airhole. Dont know if it was metal or what but maybe @Andre can remember.
> 
> Anyhow, single stock airhole on RM2 is still my best MTL vape ive had so far. You just need to carefully change the height of the coil. Higher up increases the throat hit a lot. I like it very close to the edge of the perimeter and slightly higher than the airhole. With my coil and juice that makes it super strong and a lovely vape.



Still chasing that knockout throat hit but all I’m getting is awesome flavor. I’m using the twisp 18mg 50/50 juice and it’s incredible on flavor but that’s not what this is intended for... I’m looking for that ‘ouchy’ kinda throat hit... makes sense? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Still chasing that knockout throat hit but all I’m getting is awesome flavor. I’m using the twisp 18mg 50/50 juice and it’s incredible on flavor but that’s not what this is intended for... I’m looking for that ‘ouchy’ kinda throat hit... makes sense?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hehe
I know what you mean 
What's the resistance of the coil and how high is it?

Which Twisp juice?


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Hehe
> I know what you mean
> What's the resistance of the coil and how high is it?
> 
> Which Twisp juice?



I went from .65 to .45 and currently on .25. I was using twisp blueberry on .45 and now watermelon on .25

I’d say the coil is in line with the top of the post on the perimeter just about off center with the juice inlet hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I went from .65 to .45 and currently on .25. I was using twisp blueberry on .45 and now watermelon on .25
> 
> I’d say the coil is in line with the top of the post on the perimeter just about off center with the juice inlet hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I assume thats 0.25 for a single coil, not parallel?
If normal single, then thats about 60W of power. No power shortage
Must then be the juice not giving you the throat hit you want.

I am getting very good throat hit with my Blackbird blend. 18mg. With a bit of menthol. And my coil is about 0.5 ohms but its parallel, so basically 1 ohm each. Not a lot of power. But it delivers fabulous throat hit.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> I assume thats 0.25 for a single coil, not parallel?
> If normal single, then thats about 60W of power. No power shortage
> Must then be the juice not giving you the throat hit you want.
> 
> I am getting very good throat hit with my Blackbird blend. 18mg. With a bit of menthol. And my coil is about 0.5 ohms but its parallel, so basically 1 ohm each. Not a lot of power. But it delivers fabulous throat hit.



It's all parallel to increase the surface area but I think the problem stems from coil positioning rather than the build itself because the wife is already blown away by the flavor and throat hit which worries me because she's a go-getter... and I dont wanna lose my Reo. She's currently on the kayfun V3 mini and loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> It's all parallel to increase the surface area but I think the problem stems from coil positioning rather than the build itself because the wife is already blown away by the flavor and throat hit which worries me because she's a go-getter... and I dont wanna lose my Reo. She's currently on the kayfun V3 mini and loving it



I hear you @Amir - glad to hear she is liking the KFV3 Mini

On the RM2, maybe try check the coil position in relation to the airhole. Put a koki mark on the base under the airhole so you know where to put the coil. Then with height, you just put the cap next to the base to see what the airhole height is and adjust it from there.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> I hear you @Amir - glad to hear she is liking the KFV3 Mini
> 
> On the RM2, maybe try check the coil position in relation to the airhole. Put a koki mark on the base under the airhole so you know where to put the coil. Then with height, you just put the cap next to the base to see what the airhole height is and adjust it from there.



I did the koki thing... started moving on to the coil height thing and then in came Dawn Wing bearing the Siren V2 from Sirs so I moved on to that and boy am I glad that I did... The OL16 will be coming in later this afternoon from @Deckie so ill get back to the reo then... I've said this before and I'll say it again... i'm at that point in my vaping career where I wanna just open the box, throw in some shoddy coil and average wicking and it must just work. If it does that then I'll go to phase 2 which is fine tune and tidy up and make pretty but I dont want to be doing heavy lifting and guess work from the onset. The market is too tight and flooded average atty's and the days of having to make do and make it work are long behind us. Which brings me to my next point... This siren V2, it just works. No fuss no tricks no funny business


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I did the koki thing... started moving on to the coil height thing and then in came Dawn Wing bearing the Siren V2 from Sirs so I moved on to that and boy am I glad that I did... The OL16 will be coming in later this afternoon from @Deckie so ill get back to the reo then... I've said this before and I'll say it again... i'm at that point in my vaping career where I wanna just open the box, throw in some shoddy coil and average wicking and it must just work. If it does that then I'll go to phase 2 which is fine tune and tidy up and make pretty but I dont want to be doing heavy lifting and guess work from the onset. The market is too tight and flooded average atty's and the days of having to make do and make it work are long behind us. Which brings me to my next point... This siren V2, it just works. No fuss no tricks no funny business



Nice one @Amir
Glad for you that you like the Siren V2

I hear you about just wanting things to work. And I do tend to agree with you. 

However, the RM2 is actually a very simple atty. I got stunning results with it back in the day after very few builds. I still haven't come across a better MTL vape for my tobaccoes. Obviously I haven't tried everything but I have tried a fair amount. 

By the way, I personally do not think the Reo/RM2 shines for fruity juices. Have said that before a few times.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Nice one @Amir
> Glad for you that you like the Siren V2
> 
> I hear you about just wanting things to work. And I do tend to agree with you.
> 
> However, the RM2 is actually a very simple atty. I got stunning results with it back in the day after very few builds. I still haven't come across a better MTL vape for my tobaccoes. Obviously I haven't tried everything but I have tried a fair amount.
> 
> By the way, I personally do not think the Reo/RM2 shines for fruity juices. Have said that before a few times.



2 factors come into play here... the first being that the RM2 I have, the airflow doesn't line up with the coil so I had to use @Andre's o-ring trick to 'jippo' that. The second being the leaky factor... the juice leaks between the ceramic floor pate and the side of the base. I guess I just ended up with a lemon. This morning the Reo was lightly stuck to the floor next to my bed due to the leak getting juice all through the reo and on to the floor


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> 2 factors come into play here... the first being that the RM2 I have, the airflow doesn't line up with the coil so I had to use @Andre's o-ring trick to 'jippo' that. The second being the leaky factor... the juice leaks between the ceramic floor pate and the side of the base. I guess I just ended up with a lemon. This morning the Reo was lightly stuck to the floor next to my bed due to the leak getting juice all through the reo and on to the floor



Ooh, no that is not good @Amir !
I can promise you if you get a RM2 without those issues it will give you a good MTL vape that is fairly easy to set up and maintain.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ooh, no that is not good @Amir !
> I can promise you if you get a RM2 without those issues it will give you a good MTL vape that is fairly easy to set up and maintain.



I'm sure it will and the day I feel like making a plan and toying and tinkering then I'll break out this RM2 I have and get it working but today just isn't that day. I'm having horrible sleep issues so my patience and tolerance levels are suffering big time.

Oh and a pro-tip word to the wise... Never build and wick and try and test more than 1 MTL 18mg device at the same time. I'm having a Silver right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I'm sure it will and the day I feel like making a plan and toying and tinkering then I'll break out this RM2 I have and get it working but today just isn't that day. I'm having horrible sleep issues so my patience and tolerance levels are suffering big time.
> 
> Oh and a pro-tip word to the wise... Never build and wick and try and test more than 1 MTL 18mg device at the same time. I'm having a Silver right now



Take it easy @Amir 
Drink a lot of water


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Take it easy @Amir
> Drink a lot of water



I actually like the feeling lol... Ok I don't like it that much but I can deal with it... And the good news is that the OL16 is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I actually like the feeling lol... Ok I don't like it that much but I can deal with it... And the good news is that the OL16 is here



Awesome to hear @Amir
Please let us know your findings on the OL16 in the OL16 thread when you get a chance (if you havent done so already)


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Awesome to hear @Amir
> Please let us know your findings on the OL16 in the OL16 thread when you get a chance (if you havent done so already)



I think I have already put some feedback there as I am a huge OL16 fan. Most of my findings are related to restrictive lung hits though so this is a whole new adventure all together by using the ol16 exclusively for MTL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Thanks all members for your contributions to this thread. I have a Reo with RM2 incoming and I am bursting with anticipation, so I read the entire thread front to back. I'm going to start off with a 7 wrap, 28awg, 1.5ID Kanthal coil for my first ever hit off a Reo (should be +/- 1 ohm) . The coil way on the edge, and slightly above the air hole, maybe 3/4 above dead center. Cotton is all I have so it'll be cotton. 

I am seriously into the tobaccos (diy) and I have some terrific recipes steeping themselves ready.

My only acquaintance with mtl currently is my joyetech AIO, which is terrible if you look at it from an airflow perspective and long ago twisp clearo which I couldn't stand.

If the things I have read here are true I should have my socks blown off. 
So does anyone have any final advise while I still have my socks on?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Lower your nic and hold on tight.........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @The_Ice 

Congrats on that. I still maintain that the RM2 is my best tobacco MTL device
The draw with the standard airhole suits me perfectly

Your planned coil sounds good for your first try. My advice is that you may need to experiment with slight changes in the coil position (since the vape does change quite a lot with a small change). And you may want to try a paracoil (ie two strands of wire) which basically increases surface area without losing power.

Enjoy and let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

The_Ice said:


> Thanks all members for your contributions to this thread. I have a Reo with RM2 incoming and I am bursting with anticipation, so I read the entire thread front to back. I'm going to start off with a 7 wrap, 28awg, 1.5ID Kanthal coil for my first ever hit off a Reo (should be +/- 1 ohm) . The coil way on the edge, and slightly above the air hole, maybe 3/4 above dead center. Cotton is all I have so it'll be cotton.
> 
> I am seriously into the tobaccos (diy) and I have some terrific recipes steeping themselves ready.
> 
> My only acquaintance with mtl currently is my joyetech AIO, which is terrible if you look at it from an airflow perspective and long ago twisp clearo which I couldn't stand.
> 
> If the things I have read here are true I should have my socks blown off.
> So does anyone have any final advise while I still have my socks on?


@The_Ice , your build looks fine, I assume you vape higher ohms? Why don't replace the Kanthal with SS316 or Ni80? Both of those wire got a quicker ramp-up time. I build my RM2 at 1.5ID ,26ga Ni80 parallel 6 wraps coil, 0.3ohm's. I like the 12mg nic in my tobacco's to blow me away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice

Petrus said:


> @The_Ice , your build looks fine, I assume you vape higher ohms? Why don't replace the Kanthal with SS316 or Ni80? Both of those wire got a quicker ramp-up time. I build my RM2 at 1.5ID ,26ga Ni80 parallel 6 wraps coil, 0.3ohm's. I like the 12mg nic in my tobacco's to blow me away.


I am actually opening my mind to the whole higher ohm idea. Usually I'm chasing clouds, but that becomes a bit unpractical in my working day, my director walked into my office (container) on site once and thought we were burning down 

So I have some salt-nic 18mg stewing in anticipation. My plan is to have a work-vape setup that I can have a 1,2,3 toot-instant satisfaction with lekker flavour, But I do also obviously plan on playing around with coils and builds as much as is practically possible.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

My other Reo/RM2 aka Reo Silver has been sitting on the sidelines for quite a while. 

So I have decided to bring it back into service to serve up other tobacco juices that I want to try. 

It's going to get the same coil as in my Reo Black - i.e. A 29g paracoil. 

Am looking forward to this and have been meaning to do this for a while...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word, i cant believe it
I think I managed to lose the post screws
I was cleaning the atty last night so took out the post screws and left them on the toilet paper
This morning i just chucked the toilet paper away and we have emptied the bins into the garbage

Only realised now 

I do have a spare set but i cant believe what a dumbass move that was

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Got my replacement screws. Probably not a bad thing because those screws were getting old after 3 years 

Coil is in and all lubed up and ready to go!

29g Kanthal paracoil. 5 wraps. 1.6mm ID. 0.46 ohms. Jap cotton (Koh gen doh) wick because it excels with tobaccoes for me.

Juice is Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco.

This is very exciting for me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Oh my word, this is epic!






Vape Elixir's Pure Tobacco is a no-nonsense dryish tobacco that delivers. It's only 12mg but punching nicely.

*I have no doubt that the RM2 with the right coil is the best mouth to lung vape for strong tobaccoes for me.* I don't know why I'm messing around with the tanks. This is very very good.

The RM2 erupts in your mouth. You don't even need to suck too hard. Oodles of flavour. Deep, rich, dense. And lovely throat hit.

BIG respect for the RM2

PS - put on my silver SL door for a change. I like it for now.

PPS - I dub thee 'Thumper 2'

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Oh my word, this is epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vape Elixir's Pure Tobacco is a no-nonsense dryish tobacco that delivers. It's only 12mg but punching nicely.
> 
> *I have no doubt that the RM2 with the right coil is the best mouth to lung vape for strong tobaccoes for me.* I don't know why I'm messing around with the tanks. This is very very good.
> 
> The RM2 erupts in your mouth. You don't even need to suck too hard. Oodles of flavour. Deep, rich, dense. And lovely throat hit.
> 
> BIG respect for the RM2
> 
> PS - put on my silver SL door for a change. I like it for now.
> 
> PPS - I dub thee 'Thumper 2'



Thumper 2?? Oh heck @Silver those are hard hitters. Just means ill have to test it with a next meet up some where.  

I am gonna review my medical aid conditions quickly to make sure i am covered.  Awesome to know the reos still provide that strong hit you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Thumper 2?? Oh heck @Silver those are hard hitters. Just means ill have to test it with a next meet up some where.
> 
> I am gonna review my medical aid conditions quickly to make sure i am covered.  Awesome to know the reos still provide that strong hit you like.



Lol @antonherbst 
Thats so funny.
Definitely we can try it out at the mext vape meet or meetup

Wait till you see what I have planned for my Reo Mini / RM2 .....


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lol @antonherbst
> Thats so funny.
> Definitely we can try it out at the mext vape meet or meetup
> 
> Wait till you see what I have planned for my Reo Mini / RM2 .....



Vaping my Ice Queen and knowing the setup you like in them that mini of yours will have to come with a big warning sign “ not for the faint hearted vaper” EINA b******* (a silver experience guaranteed) is all i am gonna say.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Vaping my Ice Queen and knowing the setup you like in them that mini of yours will have to come with a big warning sign “ not for the faint hearted vaper” EINA b******* (a silver experience guaranteed) is all i am gonna say.



Yeah baby!
It will indeed need a warning sign
Ill give you a clue. The coil is limited by the small battery... But....


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Yeah baby!
> It will indeed need a warning sign
> Ill give you a clue. The coil is limited by the small battery... But....



I can only imagine. And ponder the effect it will have. Wow that thing will hit harder than a baseball batt in in pro players hands. But i will have to test that. You know it, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I can only imagine. And ponder the effect it will have. Wow that thing will hit harder than a baseball batt in in pro players hands. But i will have to test that. You know it, right?



I know you will
And i will have my camera ready!

Bring your Ice Queen and i think I will need to give a new name to Reo Mini
Am thinking of :
*Missile Mini*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> I know you will
> And i will have my camera ready!
> 
> Bring your Ice Queen and i think I will need to give a new name to Reo Mini
> Am thinking of :
> *Missile Mini*



She will always be with me “and surely with me on that day”. I have been neglecting the grand lately due to Ice Queen and the Dexter that is taking alot of my vaping time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time for the 'Reo Mini Project Missile'

Reo Mini has been benched for some time while I looked for batteries. Got the Efest purples. Was hoping to get the yellow AWTs but these will hopefully work ok

New coil for its RM2. Something quite mild. 28g single at 0.9 ohms. 






Now it's time to prepare some juice....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the Missile Mini:






36mg base. 10 drops menthol concentrate. 10 drops of Blackbird 18mg. Estimated blend is 25mg.

Now we talking!

Two short toots and it sorts me out. Perfect for the limited "toot ability" on the Mini with its small battery and small juice capacity.

Mission accomplished.
Stealth weapon of note.

Lets see how it holds up...

Disclaimer - don't try this unless you are used to high nic juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> I know you will
> And i will have my camera ready!
> 
> Bring your Ice Queen and i think I will need to give a new name to Reo Mini
> Am thinking of :
> *Missile Mini*


How about Scud?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Welcome to the Missile Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36mg base. 10 drops menthol concentrate. 10 drops of Blackbird 18mg. Estimated blend is 25mg.
> 
> Now we talking!
> 
> Two short toots and it sorts me out. Perfect for the limited "toot ability" on the Mini with its small battery and small juice capacity.
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> Stealth weapon of note.
> 
> Lets see how it holds up...
> 
> Disclaimer - don't try this unless you are used to high nic juices


Lol, rationing the Blackbird in two ways!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, rationing the Blackbird in two ways!



Indeed

Im down to half a bottle
And that bottle you gave me as a gift from the CT Vape Meet


PS - my only potential issue with the juice i blended in the Mini (and only realised afterward) is that its about 96%PG, hehe. So next time i need to add some VG. But that poses another problem because i onlg have PG nic and if i put in normal VG (which i have) the strength will drop too much.... I need a 36VG nic...


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Indeed
> 
> Im down to half a bottle
> And that bottle you gave me as a gift from the CT Vape Meet
> 
> 
> PS - my only potential issue with the juice i blended in the Mini (and only realised afterward) is that its about 96%PG, hehe. So next time i need to add some VG. But that poses another problem because i onlg have PG nic and if i put in normal VG (which i have) the strength will drop too much.... I need a 36VG nic...


Or 100 mg PG nic maybe. 
Will try to import some Blackbird in the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Welcome to the Missile Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36mg base. 10 drops menthol concentrate. 10 drops of Blackbird 18mg. Estimated blend is 25mg.
> 
> Now we talking!
> 
> Two short toots and it sorts me out. Perfect for the limited "toot ability" on the Mini with its small battery and small juice capacity.
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> Stealth weapon of note.
> 
> Lets see how it holds up...
> 
> Disclaimer - don't try this unless you are used to high nic juices



I can already see it.



At @Silver maybe Chuck Norris will be amazed by the hit it will give him? Or just survive it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Pitstop for the *RM2* on Reo Black

This is my tobacco MTL champion setup. Always serving Blackbird.

A much needed coil. This is my favourite paracoil (29g Ka), 5 double wraps around a tiny 1.6mm - 0.45 ohms. Set nice and high just above the air hole. And close to the perimeter.

Not the prettiest or neatest but it will have to do.






Wicked with CBV2 and lubed up. Ready to rock and roll!!






Splendid outcome. She is vaping with such vigour and vibrancy. Instant. Monstrous throat hit. Sumptuous flavour. Love this setup hugely

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Pitstop for the RM2 on Reo Black
> 
> This is my tobacco MTL champion setup. Always serving Blackbird.
> 
> A much needed coil. This is my favourite paracoil (29g Ka), 5 double wraps around a tiny 1.6mm - 0.45 ohms. Set nice and high just above the air hole. And close to the perimeter.
> 
> Not the prettiest or neatest but it will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with CBV2 and lubed up. Ready to rock and roll!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid outcome. She is vaping with such vigour and vibrancy. Instant. Monstrous throat hit. Sumptuous flavour. Love this setup hugely


It's really nice to see this thread still going strong!
I'm thinking of putting some blackbird in my purple matchy setup 
I think I pulled a classic Silver as I haven't opened the bottle yet...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> It's really nice to see this thread still going strong!
> I'm thinking of putting some blackbird in my purple matchy setup
> I think I pulled a classic Silver as I haven't opened the bottle yet...



Go for it @Christos !
That Blackbird is something else
But I like it stronger and in MTL mode 
My mix is sitting at about 18mg at the moment. I do occasionally drop it to about 12mg but today I felt like loading up with a stronger mix because the next 2 days are tough on the work front, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

